# The Tiffany Elsa Peretti Bean Thread



## darkangel07760

This has to be one of my favorite pieces from Tiffany's; my SO bought me a larger one off of Bonanza a couple of years ago, and this past summer I bought myself another one, in the smaller size.
I noticed something interesting about my bean.
The bean that my SO bought for me off of Bonanza is an older bean.  I had it authenticated, I know its real, but the other day when we were in Tiffany's I saw a larger bean (I don't know if I have the 18mm or the 20mm), and it looked more like an actual bean.  I feel that the older bean I have looks more like an abstract bean, if that makes any sense.
I will post a quick pic here for now, but i will post more later; for example, how different the stamping is on the back and such.
I think it would be fun if we were to post our beans on here!
So please, post away with whatever information about the bean that you would like to share.
If anyone knows the history of the bean, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## darkangel07760

This is the bean my SO bought for me.  He got it off of Bonanza, and it is either the 18mm or the 20mm, I am not sure.  I recently had the chain shortened to 14.5" and got a high polish.


----------



## darkangel07760

Here is another pic.  I am trying to get a better one, and when I have the time, I will take pics of the back of it, and also pics of my 12mm bean that I also bought.


----------



## darkangel07760

Ok this is the last one I have for now.  This seems to show it off the best!  More pics later!


----------



## sheanabelle

Love it! This was my very first piece of Tiffany's! I got the small one when I was 15 and now have amassed quite a large t & co. collection over the last 14 years. Sadly, i never wear the bean anymore but I still look at it! Maybe I should polish it tomorrow and give it a spin.


----------



## peppermint tea

I absolutely love the bean!

I've only got one piece of Tiffany jewellery (the RTT Heart Lock pendant) but have always admired the bean - I should have bought that first!

I think it's wonderful that your SO bought you the bean and it looks fantastic with the shorter chain.

Would love to see your 12mm bean if you have time to post pictures!


----------



## darkangel07760

sheanabelle said:


> Love it! This was my very first piece of Tiffany's! I got the small one when I was 15 and now have amassed quite a large t & co. collection over the last 14 years. Sadly, i never wear the bean anymore but I still look at it! Maybe I should polish it tomorrow and give it a spin.


 
I think you should!  I love the flowing organic shape.



peppermint tea said:


> I absolutely love the bean!
> 
> I've only got one piece of Tiffany jewellery (the RTT Heart Lock pendant) but have always admired the bean - I should have bought that first!
> 
> I think it's wonderful that your SO bought you the bean and it looks fantastic with the shorter chain.
> 
> Would love to see your 12mm bean if you have time to post pictures!


 
I am going to post a few 12mm bean pictures now!  I am thinking about shortening this one too... I love this bean so much!  Now I need one in yellow gold... 

My SO is wonderful.  He also bought me my white gold love bracelet!  He has also bought me a few other Tiffany items, but this one has always been myfavorite because he bought it for me for no reason at all.


----------



## darkangel07760

These are a few pics of my 12mm bean.  I honestly cannot decide which one I love more... it is a tough decision!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Speaking of which... I just popped over to the Tiffany website, and there is no 18k gold bean necklace to be found!
are they no longer selling it?  that would be a huge shame.


----------



## peppermint tea

Thanks for taking some pictures!

I love the 12mm bean! 

I think it's because I adore dainty jewellery! 

I wonder if anyone on tPF has the 9mm bean.  Would love to see modeling pictures of that too!


----------



## darkangel07760

So I was searching the internet and I found a site that makes some VERY good fakes. Like... The bean. Yikes! I wish Tiffany wasn't copied so much.


----------



## darkangel07760

I was looking around on Ebay today, checking to see if there were any good deal on Tiffany, and I saw alot of large beans people were selling... 
When I got my large bean, my SO had bought it for me off of Bonanza and I had it authenticated on here before he bought it... 
It seems that the larger beans were on 18" chains?  Mine is most likely the 18mm, but I will have to bring it in and compare it.  Anyway, when I got mine, it originally had a 16" chain.... Also, when we were in Tiffany's last, I saw a couple of the larger beans, and thought that they were shaped a bit differently....
I brought it into Tiffany's to have the chain shortened to 14.5", and when the SA was taking my bean to ready it to be shipped to New York, she took a good hard look at it.  It is an older bean, though I have no idea how old.  
I would like to think that if it was a counterfeit, that the folks at the New York shop would let the SA know, wouldn't they?


----------



## darkangel07760

So I discovered some sites that make really good fakes, and it got me wondering... 
Here is a link to someone selling a bean just like the used one my SO got me: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7483507...llery&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage

My camera stinks, so I am using this instead, since it looks exactly the same.  
My question is, does anyone else have a large bean with the same stamping on the back?  
All the large beans that I saw for sale on Ebay and Bonanza had this same stamp.


----------



## sneezz

More bean love here!  I have the 12mm one too. 

Both beans look great on you btw.


----------



## sneezz

peppermint tea said:


> Thanks for taking some pictures!
> 
> I love the 12mm bean!
> 
> I think it's because I adore dainty jewellery!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on tPF has the 9mm bean.  Would love to see modeling pictures of that too!



There are pics floating around if you perform a search.


----------



## darkangel07760

sneezz said:


> More bean love here!  I have the 12mm one too.
> 
> Both beans look great on you btw.


 
Thank you!  I am thinking about getting my 12mm shortened too, since my big one looks somuch better with the shortened chain.


----------



## princesspig

I love the Bean. I have the 9 mm one, and I think it's the perfect size for me - I love using it with one or two DBTY necklaces too.







My mum saw my Bean necklace and she hasn't stopped talking about it since. We're celebrating her 60th bday soon, and she has told me that the necklace is all she wants!


----------



## darkangel07760

princesspig said:


> I love the Bean. I have the 9 mm one, and I think it's the perfect size for me - I love using it with one or two DBTY necklaces too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mum saw my Bean necklace and she hasn't stopped talking about it since. We're celebrating her 60th bday soon, and she has told me that the necklace is all she wants!


 
Thanks for sharing thw picture!  I love it!  So cute!


----------



## sneezz

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you!  I am thinking about getting my 12mm shortened too, since my big one looks somuch better with the shortened chain.



Really? I think it looks fine. 

*princesspig*, the 9mm looks so cute paired with your DBTY.  . I don't like the new 9mm ones.  They don't resemble anything, let alone a bean.  Is yours an older version?


----------



## darkangel07760

sneezz said:


> Really? I think it looks fine.
> 
> *princesspig*, the 9mm looks so cute paired with your DBTY.  . I don't like the new 9mm ones.  They don't resemble anything, let alone a bean.  Is yours an older version?



I TOTALLY agree with this! That is why I exchanged the 9mm for the 12mm.  The 9mm didn't look much like a bean to me.  Matter of fact, my older bean looks less like a bean than the newer one in the same size... How strange.
Hmmm maybe I won't shorten the chain on the smaller bean. I only did that to the larger bean because it would "thunk" against my chest and that felt uncomfortable. With the shorter chain. I don't even notice it now!


----------



## alec.leu

Thanks for taking some pictures!
the 12mm bean is so cute


----------



## darkangel07760

alec.leu said:


> Thanks for taking some pictures!
> the 12mm bean is so cute


 
I love my little bean!  I think I am going to shorten the chain on that one too... That way I can pair it with more necklaces.


----------



## lovedove

Does anyone have a picture of the 9mm, 12mm and 14mm beans side by side?  With all these talks of the impending Tiffany price increase, I think I might finally get one.  The bean has always cauht my eye, but there were always other pieces I wanted more, so I never got the bean.


----------



## darkangel07760

lovedove said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the 9mm, 12mm and 14mm beans side by side?  With all these talks of the impending Tiffany price increase, I think I might finally get one.  The bean has always cauht my eye, but there were always other pieces I wanted more, so I never got the bean.


 
Oh gosh, that would be cool!  The only way I can think of someone being able to do that is if they go to the storeand ask to take a pic of all 3!


----------



## lovedove

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh gosh, that would be cool! The only way I can think of someone being able to do that is if they go to the storeand ask to take a pic of all 3!


 
The way the Tiffany & Co. website presents the beans, it's really hard for me to imagine how the beans actually look.  I think I might like the 9mm because of how dainty it looks, but the 12mm seems like it might be a good balance of small, but not too overpowering.


----------



## darkangel07760

lovedove said:


> The way the Tiffany & Co. website presents the beans, it's really hard for me to imagine how the beans actually look.  I think I might like the 9mm because of how dainty it looks, but the 12mm seems like it might be a good balance of small, but not too overpowering.


 
I hate how Tiffany does their website... It's silver, and they use a white background?  Ummm hard to see....


----------



## noon

I have a pair of bean stud earrings and I love them!


----------



## darkangel07760

noon said:


> I have a pair of bean stud earrings and I love them!


 
modeling pics would be awesome!


----------



## claypot

I love my bean. I got it just before my interview to become a kidney doctor.


----------



## darkangel07760

claypot said:


> I love my bean. I got it just before my interview to become a kidney doctor.


 
How cool!


----------



## claypot

darkangel07760 said:


> How cool!



Haha, more like cheesy.


----------



## pandapharm

claypot said:
			
		

> Haha, more like cheesy.



No way, definitely cool!! A great way to remind yourself of the meaning of life...and anyone who would happen to ask you about your necklace if they don't know what the bean is when they see your necklace.


----------



## princesspig

sneezz said:


> Really? I think it looks fine.
> 
> *princesspig*, the 9mm looks so cute paired with your DBTY.  . I don't like the new 9mm ones.  They don't resemble anything, let alone a bean.  Is yours an older version?



I got it 6 months ago or so (in Zurich), so I would assume it is the new version. I have only seen this version though, so I am not sure.


----------



## heart goes boOm

claypot said:


> I love my bean. I got it just before my interview to become a kidney doctor.



aw!!!!  good luck!


----------



## heart goes boOm

does anyone have pics of the matching earrings?  i have the 12mm bean necklace, i dunno if i should go for the 12 mm earrings or go smaller for the ears


----------



## keren

I just bought this on Ebay. Can anyone tell me if it's authentic ASAP? Please and thank you very much...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/mjkbbball/New%20Listings%202010/IMG_5103.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/mjkbbball/New%20Listings%202010/IMG_5100.jpg


----------



## darkangel07760

keren said:


> I just bought this on Ebay. Can anyone tell me if it's authentic ASAP? Please and thank you very much...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/mjkbbball/New Listings 2010/IMG_5103.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/mjkbbball/New Listings 2010/IMG_5100.jpg


 
Hmmm looks like it might be authentic.  Could you take a pictue of the clasp?  There shoudl be a tiffany or a peretti tag on the chain.


----------



## seru

I have the stud earrings, I love them and wear them everyday. They are pretty big tho, people notice them a lot more than I'd say they notice the more subtle pendent.

I have pretty large, goofy ears with big fleshy lobes tho so they fit well for me, but you'd definitely want to try them on in store if you've been blessed with dainty ears


----------



## ducky112

The bean necklace is my favourite piece at Tiffany. I've had it for a few years now and I've worn it everything single day. I've purchased other Tiffany necklaces since I received the bean as a gift but I still end up wearing the bean and not my other necklaces.


----------



## dpat13

I just ordered a 12mm bean necklace because many of my friends, family & co-workers make fun of what they call my "bean phobia" and I thought this necklace would be a funny & cute since its the only bean I'll come near. I had no idea that it even existed until I was killing time here on tPF and thought it was the perfect piece for me. I also had no idea that it was a classic Tiffany piece. I can't wait until it comes in, too bad I already placed my order - I should have just made the drive to go get it but today is my lazy day & I am refusing to get dressed. 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## darkangel07760

dpat13 said:


> I just ordered a 12mm bean necklace because many of my friends, family & co-workers make fun of what they call my "bean phobia" and I thought this necklace would be a funny & cute since its the only bean I'll come near. I had no idea that it even existed until I was killing time here on tPF and thought it was the perfect piece for me. I also had no idea that it was a classic Tiffany piece. I can't wait until it comes in, too bad I already placed my order - I should have just made the drive to go get it but today is my lazy day & I am refusing to get dressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Nice! 
The bean is one of my faves for sure.  I wonder if they would ever make it in Rubedo?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Ooh, didn't see this thread before!  Adding my rose gold 9mm (mini) bean.  Love it!  It's too bad the 12mm doesn't come in rose gold, but this size is very cute.  It looks bean enough to me!  Not sure what people are seeing when they say this size doesn't look like a bean...


----------



## darkangel07760

I really want the rose gold bean!  Thanks for putting your pics here!


----------



## darkangel07760

faintlymacabre said:


> Ooh, didn't see this thread before! Adding my rose gold 9mm (mini) bean. Love it! It's too bad the 12mm doesn't come in rose gold, but this size is very cute. It looks bean enough to me! Not sure what people are seeing when they say this size doesn't look like a bean...


 
Honestly, I had the 9mm ss bean but I exchanged it for a 12mm (and now that is also gone lol long story don't ask).  My 9mm ss bean looked flat... Yours looks lovely and has a nice shape!
If I didn't know better, I would say this was the 12mm.  
I tried looking up the price of the 9mm rose gold bean on the website... It wasn't on there!  Got me nervous... Are they discontinuing it???  
How much was it, if you don't mind me asking?  I might get it once my tax return comes in!


----------



## faintlymacabre

darkangel07760 said:


> Honestly, I had the 9mm ss bean but I exchanged it for a 12mm (and now that is also gone lol long story don't ask). My 9mm ss bean looked flat... Yours looks lovely and has a nice shape!
> If I didn't know better, I would say this was the 12mm.
> I tried looking up the price of the 9mm rose gold bean on the website... It wasn't on there! Got me nervous... Are they discontinuing it???
> How much was it, if you don't mind me asking? I might get it once my tax return comes in!


 
It was $655 CAD, not sure how much in USD.  Rose gold things have been disappearing lately...  I wanted to buy the Octet key in rose gold, and it's not on the website anymore either!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Thanks!


----------



## NurseAnn

Gahhh!  I really want that rose gold bean.  Every time I see your pics I want it more and more.  I never thought I'd be into that size (or price) but it's sooooo cute.  Any chance you have more pictures?  I really am not sure of its relative size...it seems so much bigger in your pics.  The shape is adorable. I'm so glad you got it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

NurseAnn said:


> Gahhh!  I really want that rose gold bean.  Every time I see your pics I want it more and more.  I never thought I'd be into that size (or price) but it's sooooo cute.  Any chance you have more pictures?  I really am not sure of its relative size...it seems so much bigger in your pics.  The shape is adorable. I'm so glad you got it.



I'll try to get better pics with a proper camera tomorrow, when there's daylight.


----------



## ame

I saw the charge hit my card so I am pretty sure that means it's being made. Hopefully shipped. Though I haven't seen an email yet, they said I'd get one to confirm... I am actually shocked DH didn't tell Discover NO on the charge...he has some fraud alert of anything over 100 that isn't a grocery store or Target or car dealership.


----------



## Ali7364

Faintly... I love your rose gold bean!!  The 9 mm looks great on you.  I'd love one in rose or yellow gold.  Wish they had them in white gold too, instead of silver.  I've been trying to stay away from sterling, the tarnishing drives me nuts.  LOL.


----------



## NurseAnn

ame said:


> I saw the charge hit my card so I am pretty sure that means it's being made. Hopefully shipped. Though I haven't seen an email yet, they said I'd get one to confirm... I am actually shocked DH didn't tell Discover NO on the charge...he has some fraud alert of anything over 100 that isn't a grocery store or Target or car dealership.



Don't be surprised if by the time you get the e mail saying it shipped you already have the necklace.  That has happened to me a couple times.


----------



## ame

Yea my friend asked if I got an email or if I had any charge that aws hers since half of hers was charged and the other wasn't yet. She had two lengthened, and one as is, so Im betting her lengthened ones haven't hit yet.


----------



## darkangel07760

ame said:


> Yea my friend asked if I got an email or if I had any charge that aws hers since half of hers was charged and the other wasn't yet. She had two lengthened, and one as is, so Im betting her lengthened ones haven't hit yet.


 
Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Okay... I am SO indecisive...  I got my big bean shortened, because it was thunking against my chest and I think it was at 16".  But... I like how the bean looks on a longer chain!!!  
Does anyone know what size chain the 18 and the 20mm bean originally came on?  Was it 16 or 18?


----------



## darkangel07760

I think.... I want the black jade bean!  It would be something different.  I wonder how durable the jade is?


----------



## dpat13

My 12mm bean came in yesterday. It's perfect, I was a little worried it would be too big. On the receipt it said it was the mini bean so I guess the 9mm is known as extra mini? It is perfect for layering and of course my husband finds it hilarious due to my unreasonable aversion to legumes.


----------



## darkangel07760

dpat13 said:


> My 12mm bean came in yesterday. It's perfect, I was a little worried it would be too big. On the receipt it said it was the mini bean so I guess the 9mm is known as extra mini? It is perfect for layering and of course my husband finds it hilarious due to my unreasonable aversion to legumes.
> 
> View attachment 1643903


 
I love it!  Thank you for sharing your bean with us!


----------



## ame

I haz bean!

Silver, 9mm, on 18" chain.


----------



## darkangel07760

ame said:


> I haz bean!
> 
> Silver, 9mm, on 18" chain.


 
Ohhhh I love it!!!!  
So cute! 
Thanks for sharing ame, it looks great on you with the 18" chain.


----------



## pandapharm

ame said:


> I haz bean!
> 
> Silver, 9mm, on 18" chain.



ooh it looks so cute!! so you can wear silver and plat just not gold?


----------



## ame

Yep. Silver, Plat, Stainless. 

THANKS!!!   Dh isn't home to berate me over it right now. So im just walking around in it.


----------



## darkangel07760

ame said:


> Yep. Silver, Plat, Stainless.
> 
> THANKS!!!  Dh isn't home to berate me over it right now. So im just walking around in it.


 
Thank goodness you can wear silver and platinum.  For some reason I didn't think you could wear silver.
Tell me about it!  I pointed out the black jade bean that I want to get, and my SO said ANOTHER bean (he bought me one, but in all honesty, I didn't know it was going to be a 20mm silver one!)?
It's not my fault that I have been spending alot of money lately; my birthday was last month, and i just got my tax return back!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Ame yours looks so close in size to dpats. I am so confused with the sizing. Is the one you bought the $100 one?  The gold mini for $595 sounds reasonable but the 12mm is $825.  I'm just afraid that if and when I order it...it might be smaller than I had in mind.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Btw congrats to u both. Looks very lovely


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Ame yours looks so close in size to dpats. I am so confused with the sizing. Is the one you bought the $100 one? The gold mini for $595 sounds reasonable but the 12mm is $825. I'm just afraid that if and when I order it...it might be smaller than I had in mind.


 
If I am correct, ame got the 9mm!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Dpat and ame, do you mind sharing the price you paid?  On the website the 9mm Sterling is $100 but on a 16" chain.  Then 18mm on 18" for $275 and 20mm on 18" for $325.  I think the 12mm must be sold out. Could've sworn I've seen it a few days ago.  Ame, did you get your chain lengthened?


----------



## dpat13

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Dpat and ame, do you mind sharing the price you paid?  On the website the 9mm Sterling is $100 but on a 16" chain.  Then 18mm on 18" for $275 and 20mm on 18" for $325.  I think the 12mm must be sold out. Could've sworn I've seen it a few days ago.  Ame, did you get your chain lengthened?



My bean, it's the sterling silver 12mm one was $175 online through Tiffany's. I ordered it just this week, Tuesday I think. If you click on the 9mm one, it gives you the option to choose 12mm or 14mm from a drop-down. That may be why it looks sold out, it just isn't listed separately.


----------



## Phillyfan

ame - love your mini 9mm silver bean. Enjoy! If you wouldn't mind sharing price, I'd greatly appreciate it. I might buy one soon. Thanks!


----------



## ame

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Ame yours looks so close in size to dpats. I am so confused with the sizing. Is the one you bought the $100 one?  The gold mini for $595 sounds reasonable but the 12mm is $825.  I'm just afraid that if and when I order it...it might be smaller than I had in mind.


I didn't want anyhting bigger than the 9mm. I knew if I didn't like it on I wouldn't get anything. 



darkangel07760 said:


> If I am correct, ame got the 9mm!


Correctamundo!



I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Dpat and ame, do you mind sharing the price you paid?  On the website the 9mm Sterling is $100 but on a 16" chain.  Then 18mm on 18" for $275 and 20mm on 18" for $325.  I think the 12mm must be sold out. Could've sworn I've seen it a few days ago.  Ame, did you get your chain lengthened?


I paid $135, because I had the chain lengthened to 18"


----------



## NurseAnn

ame said:


> I haz bean!
> 
> Silver, 9mm, on 18" chain.



It looks so great on you!  I tried a 9mm RG bean on yesterday and it looked teensy on me so I didn't get it.  I always love it in pictures though so it makes me second guess myself all the time. Your hair is a gorgeous color BTW.


----------



## ame

Thank you


----------



## darkangel07760

Yes Ame I love your red! That was the color I did my hair for years until I switched to black. I loved my intense red, but it always faded a bit after a couple of weeks. Are you able to maintain it better than I did? 
Oh and I bought the black jade 12mm bean today. I used to have it in silver, but got rid of it because I felt like having 2 sterling silver beans was a bit redundant. I will take pics when I get home!


----------



## dpat13

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Yes Ame I love your red! That was the color I did my hair for years until I switched to black. I loved my intense red, but it always faded a bit after a couple of weeks. Are you able to maintain it better than I did?
> Oh and I bought the black jade 12mm bean today. I used to have it in silver, but got rid of it because I felt like having 2 sterling silver beans was a bit redundant. I will take pics when I get home!



I can't wait to see!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ame

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes Ame I love your red! That was the color I did my hair for years until I switched to black. I loved my intense red, but it always faded a bit after a couple of weeks. Are you able to maintain it better than I did?
> Oh and I bought the black jade 12mm bean today. I used to have it in silver, but got rid of it because I felt like having 2 sterling silver beans was a bit redundant. I will take pics when I get home!



Woohoo!

I do my roots every 10-14 days like clockwork. If I can see root, that's not acceptable, but if someone else could see root, EVERYTHING is dropped for a touchup. 

I don't put dye in the ends, I use colored conditioners to stain from about 1" from root down. Usually 3 times a "cycle".


----------



## etk123

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes Ame I love your red! That was the color I did my hair for years until I switched to black. I loved my intense red, but it always faded a bit after a couple of weeks. Are you able to maintain it better than I did?
> Oh and I bought the black jade 12mm bean today. I used to have it in silver, but got rid of it because I felt like having 2 sterling silver beans was a bit redundant. I will take pics when I get home!



Can't wait to see! I was totally unaware that there was black jade. Sounds great!


----------



## darkangel07760

ame said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> I do my roots every 10-14 days like clockwork. If I can see root, that's not acceptable, but if someone else could see root, EVERYTHING is dropped for a touchup.
> 
> I don't put dye in the ends, I use colored conditioners to stain from about 1" from root down. Usually 3 times a "cycle".


 
Yep, that sounda about right... That's why your hair looks lovely!   I was just not so great about maintaining it....


----------



## darkangel07760

So the story is this: 
2 years ago, I was having a rough time at this certain Starbucks I was working at (I have since transferred and am much happier).  My SO secretly bought me a Tiffany bean that I had seen on Bonanza.  It was so sweet of him, and he is not a gifty guy; strictly birthday, christmas, and anniversary.  So for him to just give me this meant alot to me.  When I got it, I didn't realize how huge it was (it's the 20mm in sterling silver).  I had it shortened to choker length so that it wouldn't "clunk" against my breastbone.  I have a 13" neck, so I had it shortened to 14.5".  I am thinking about going to 15" though, I wonder if it is TOO short... But here is a pic of that one:







One day I was in the San Francisco Tiffany's and they had all the beans out on display, and I was amazed at how different in shape my bean looked compared to the newer ones.  To be honest, I felt that the newer ones looked more like a kidney bean than mine did.  I know that mine is real, I had it sent to the Tiffany's in New York to be polished up, but mine must be a failry old one judging from the stamping on the back of it. So now I wanted one that was a newer shape... So I went out and got the 9mm, but it didn't seem to have the right size I was looking for, so I exchanged it for the 12mm, but... then I felt guilty that I had bought a smaller bean also in sterling silver just like the one that my SO bought me... So I ended up selling it after nearly a year.  I was angry at myself for doing that, because I HATE making purchases that I don't end up keeping.
But I still wanted a small bean, just not in sterling silver.  I looked at the rose gold bean online, and it was very cute, but then my eyes alighted upon the black jade one.  I was intrigued.  It was 12mm just like the silver one I had gotten rid of, but different.  






Apparently there is a 12mm and a 20mm in the black jade.  I tried on both.  The 12mm was $220; compared to the same size bean in sterling silver, which was $175.  I asked why a stone bean was more than a sterling silver one, and the SA informed that they hand carve the black jade ones, as opposed to the sterling silver ones being machine made.  The 20mm was $375.  I did consider that one, but thoughts of it "thunking" against my cheast made me go back to the 12mm.  

So there ya go!  I am quite happy with the purchase of this bean, and I also feel that it doesn't disrespect the large sterling silver one that my SO gifted me.  But I definitely would love some input about the length of my larger bean; should i make it a tad longer?


----------



## darkangel07760

Hm.  I think for fun I will wear both and post a pic of that!


----------



## dpat13

^^your black bean looks so awesome! That's good for you but bad for me, maybe I will put it on my wishlist since my birthday is in July. They both do look great on you.


----------



## darkangel07760

dpat13 said:


> ^^your black bean looks so awesome! That's good for you but bad for me, maybe I will put it on my wishlist since my birthday is in July. They both do look great on you.


 
Thank you!  I was concerned that my larger bean was on too short of a chain... I was thinking about getting it lengthened a little.


----------



## dpat13

I think it looks good at that length but would probably look good a little longer too, it probably depends on what feels more comfortable to you & personal preference.  The length it is at now would make it a great layering piece if you ever layer - IMO.


----------



## etk123

I love a necklace that fits close! Don't lengthen it, it's so unique and custom looking at that length. The new black bean is sooo pretty, I'm very intriqued by it! It's very feminine and unusual, I love it . Enjoy your new bean!


----------



## NurseAnn

I love that new black jade bean! You're on quite the Tiffany roll!  I love the bean design.  In my opinion you should lengthen the larger bean.  You have been thinking about it for a little while so it must bug you where it is.  Maybe that 1/2 inch will make the difference?  Personally I like them to lay just below the hollow of the neck like your black jade one.  They're beautiful pieces though.  This thread is seriously making me want another bean (I have a 12mm ss one that I will post in here one day).  I just got a YG open heart but I am debating exchanging.  I hate second guessing myself too!


----------



## candiebear

I would love to see a picture of the beans together. I generally like a longer chain but if youre going to wear that ss bean layered, it's probably best it stays on that shorter chain.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am going to think it over about the length. I like it being shorter, because the bean was "thunking" against my chest! Does anyone else have a large bean? Does anyone know what the original length chain it came on? Mine was on a 16". 
Either I will keep it at this length, or possibly make it longer. I will think it over!
I know I have been buying a lot of Tiffany lately; I can't help that my birthday and my tax refund are right next to each other, lol!


----------



## darkangel07760

So here is me wearing both beans.  Normally, I would not wear both, but for size comparison I thought this would help.
I have a 13" neck, and the 20mm sterling silver bean is on a 14.5" chain, and the 12mm black jade bean is on a 16" chain.  I asked my SO last night what he thought, he thought the large bean should be on a longer chain, and that the smaller bean should be shorter!


----------



## ame

I agree. I think the larger one needs much longer chain, and the smaller bean can be shorter. 


darkangel07760 said:


> Yep, that sounda about right... That's why your hair looks lovely!   I was just not so great about maintaining it....



It is a LOT of work, but it's worth it!


----------



## darkangel07760

ame said:


> I agree. I think the larger one needs much longer chain, and the smaller bean can be shorter.
> 
> 
> It is a LOT of work, but it's worth it!


 
I wish I had not gone and gotten it shortened... Now I may have to pay twice, and that makes me frustrated.  I am going to wear an extender on the large bean for awhile, and see how I like it.


----------



## NurseAnn

Here (finally) is my 12 mm SS bean on a 15" chain (had it shortened).  I love it and am trying to decide if I should get one in rose gold too. Anyone know if they make the 12mm in rose gold too?  I've only ever seen the mini (9mm) one.


----------



## faintlymacabre

^ 12mm looks great on you!!

I was told that they didn't do the rose gold in 12mm.  I would have ideally chosen that size too.  I'm happy enough with the 9mm though!  It's my everyday necklace now.


----------



## NurseAnn

faintlymacabre said:


> ^ 12mm looks great on you!!
> 
> I was told that they didn't do the rose gold in 12mm.  I would have ideally chosen that size too.  I'm happy enough with the 9mm though!  It's my everyday necklace now.



Thanks!  I've had it for a few years now but seeing all these pictures of everyone else's beans made me really like it all over again.  Thanks for the info on the 12 mm RG bean.  I tried on the 9 mm one in the store but it just didn't look as fabulous on me in that size as it looked in your modeling pic.  Otherwise trust me I would have snatched it up too! You wear it so well!


----------



## dpat13

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> So here is me wearing both beans.  Normally, I would not wear both, but for size comparison I thought this would help.
> I have a 13" neck, and the 20mm sterling silver bean is on a 14.5" chain, and the 12mm black jade bean is on a 16" chain.  I asked my SO last night what he thought, he thought the large bean should be on a longer chain, and that the smaller bean should be shorter!



They still look so cute! Maybe they can switch your beans around instead of altering the chain lengths.


----------



## Jesssh

darkangel07760 said:


> So here is me wearing both beans.  Normally, I would not wear both, but for size comparison I thought this would help.
> I have a 13" neck, and the 20mm sterling silver bean is on a 14.5" chain, and the 12mm black jade bean is on a 16" chain.  I asked my SO last night what he thought, he thought the large bean should be on a longer chain, and that the smaller bean should be shorter!



I wouldn't wear the 2 beans together. The bigger one is good by itself. It makes a statement. The smaller black one might look good with another style of necklace for layering when you want more jewelry on. Then you would have something for 2 different blouse necklines.


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> Here (finally) is my 12 mm SS bean on a 15" chain (had it shortened). I love it and am trying to decide if I should get one in rose gold too. Anyone know if they make the 12mm in rose gold too? I've only ever seen the mini (9mm) one.


 
This looks so lovely on you!


----------



## darkangel07760

dpat13 said:


> They still look so cute! Maybe they can switch your beans around instead of altering the chain lengths.


 
Oooo I wonder?  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## darkangel07760

Jesssh said:


> I wouldn't wear the 2 beans together. The bigger one is good by itself. It makes a statement. The smaller black one might look good with another style of necklace for layering when you want more jewelry on. Then you would have something for 2 different blouse necklines.


 
I agree, I could never wear them together.  I only wore them together in this photo to show the differences between the two I have.    I agree, I love having both for two different looks!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am a bit of an amateur jeweler, so I fashioned my own necklace extender.  This is my 20mm on an 18" chain.


----------



## ame

much better!


----------



## etk123

Perfect! Now you can wear it at either length!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I am a bit of an amateur jeweler, so I fashioned my own necklace extender.  This is my 20mm on an 18" chain.



A little shorter would look nice as well


----------



## darkangel07760

Thanks everyone! 
We need more bean pics here!


----------



## darkangel07760

Ok so I am going to think about what would be the right length for my silver bean...
I have been musing over the 20mm black jade... But I am not sure... I was honestly surprised that they had a larger bean in black jade... I was focused on the 12mm!  Which I like.  But maybe I should go get the 20mm.  I tried it on at the store, but... 
I HATE making decisions in the store.  SO distracting, with all of this gorgeous Tiffany stuff around me, and all I want to do is sit quietly and look at them for awhile.  But I feel like you can't!  So I make a decision, while standing there, with the SA right up close... 
Gah.  I am going to contact my friend tonight that works there, and ask her if she can hold the larger black jade bean for me so that I can sit in the back with her (she works in the OP department) and have my SO with me and take the time to decide.  I just want to make sure. This is a big purchase for me, and I HATE flip flopping.  I just need to be able to focus and take my sweet ol time.  
Does anyone else have this issue?
I need to learn to "zen out" and then it would be easier, lol!


----------



## princessLIL

darkangel, I hear u .. I m the same way. I need to think long and hard cause I hate returning stuff. Its ok to take your time.. U r spending a lot of $$ and want to make sure u absolutely love your necklace.I totally understand you!


----------



## etk123

a big black bean.....could be interesting....


----------



## arnott

Anyone have the diamond platinum bean?  I wonder if its 9mm or 12mm.


----------



## anne.A

darkangel07760 said:


> Ok so I am going to think about what would be the right length for my silver bean...
> I have been musing over the 20mm black jade... But I am not sure... I was honestly surprised that they had a larger bean in black jade... I was focused on the 12mm!  Which I like.  But maybe I should go get the 20mm.  I tried it on at the store, but...
> I HATE making decisions in the store.  SO distracting, with all of this gorgeous Tiffany stuff around me, and all I want to do is sit quietly and look at them for awhile.  But I feel like you can't!  So I make a decision, while standing there, with the SA right up close...
> Gah.  I am going to contact my friend tonight that works there, and ask her if she can hold the larger black jade bean for me so that I can sit in the back with her (she works in the OP department) and have my SO with me and take the time to decide.  I just want to make sure. This is a big purchase for me, and I HATE flip flopping.  I just need to be able to focus and take my sweet ol time.
> Does anyone else have this issue?
> I need to learn to "zen out" and then it would be easier, lol!




Totally know what you mean....went into Tiffany's today to pick up a key pendant and even tho my SA was really nice and waited patiently while I tried on ever possible combo  i still felt a bit rushed and now i'm flip-flopping on the chain length, for the bigger purchases i def need to take my sweet time too ....aughh i hate having to make multiple trips though! Funny thing though i actually got distracted by the beans when i was trying on the keys but sadly didn't have any time to try them on


----------



## darkangel07760

anne.A said:


> Totally know what you mean....went into Tiffany's today to pick up a key pendant and even tho my SA was really nice and waited patiently while I tried on ever possible combo  i still felt a bit rushed and now i'm flip-flopping on the chain length, for the bigger purchases i def need to take my sweet time too ....aughh i hate having to make multiple trips though! Funny thing though i actually got distracted by the beans when i was trying on the keys but sadly didn't have any time to try them on


 
Gah!  Drives me nuts.  I am going to see if my long-suffering boyfriend will go with me tomorrow (I will have my car in the shop) so that I can show him the larger bean and ask his opinion.  
Gah!


----------



## darkangel07760

princessLIL said:


> darkangel, I hear u .. I m the same way. I need to think long and hard cause I hate returning stuff. Its ok to take your time.. U r spending a lot of $$ and want to make sure u absolutely love your necklace.I totally understand you!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> a big black bean.....could be interesting....


 
Oh my gosh... I just want to go see it again and be done lol!   I might come home with that, we will see!!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

arnott said:


> Anyone have the diamond platinum bean? I wonder if its 9mm or 12mm.


 
It says "mini" on the Tiffany website, so I am going to say... 12mm.  I want that one too.  Who am I kidding?  I want a bean in EVERY color lol


----------



## anne.A

^^ yup i find it's always good to have a trusted opinion....my mistake was going in with 3 of my opinionated girlfriends who had conflicting opinions lol Anyways have fun tmr!!


----------



## darkangel07760

anne.A said:


> ^^ yup i find it's always good to have a trusted opinion....my mistake was going in with 3 of my opinionated girlfriends who had conflicting opinions lol Anyways have fun tmr!!



I know I can make the decision on my own  I just need some p and q to just sit and think!


----------



## Jesssh

darkangel07760 said:


> Ok so I am going to think about what would be the right length for my silver bean...
> I have been musing over the 20mm black jade... But I am not sure... I was honestly surprised that they had a larger bean in black jade... I was focused on the 12mm!  Which I like.  But maybe I should go get the 20mm.  I tried it on at the store, but...
> I HATE making decisions in the store.  SO distracting, with all of this gorgeous Tiffany stuff around me, and all I want to do is sit quietly and look at them for awhile.  But I feel like you can't!  So I make a decision, while standing there, with the SA right up close...
> Gah.  I am going to contact my friend tonight that works there, and ask her if she can hold the larger black jade bean for me so that I can sit in the back with her (she works in the OP department) and have my SO with me and take the time to decide.  I just want to make sure. This is a big purchase for me, and I HATE flip flopping.  I just need to be able to focus and take my sweet ol time.
> *Does anyone else have this issue?*
> I need to learn to "zen out" and then it would be easier, lol!



YES. I tell the SA I need to go think about it. Then I go walk the mall for 20 minutes or an hour, think hard, go into other jewelry stores and just look, then I usually go back. They know me and my system now, so they encourage it. At least they don't have to deal with a return, so it's all good.

When I walk the mall, I think about what clothes I would wear it with, where I would wear it, how I would feel if I didn't buy it, how I would feel if I did buy it, would I rather wear something different that I already have, is there something else I should check out first, when would I have to pay the credit card, how much will my credit card balance be for that month, what food I will give up to pay for it (that will make me fat anyway so no love lost there), hmmm, I think that's it. By the time I've thought it through, I'm pretty happy with my decision. I rarely return things unless they are defective.

BTW, it would be nice if you could alternate the length of the silver bean. Can you just buy an extender that you like?

Can you take a pic of you wearing each bean inside the Tiffany store? Then you have pics to look at to help you make your decision. I plan to do that next time I need eyeglasses, cuz I can never see what I look like in the frames.


----------



## darkangel07760

Jesssh said:


> YES. I tell the SA I need to go think about it. Then I go walk the mall for 20 minutes or an hour, think hard, go into other jewelry stores and just look, then I usually go back. They know me and my system now, so they encourage it. At least they don't have to deal with a return, so it's all good.
> 
> When I walk the mall, I think about what clothes I would wear it with, where I would wear it, how I would feel if I didn't buy it, how I would feel if I did buy it, would I rather wear something different that I already have, is there something else I should check out first, when would I have to pay the credit card, how much will my credit card balance be for that month, what food I will give up to pay for it (that will make me fat anyway so no love lost there), hmmm, I think that's it. By the time I've thought it through, I'm pretty happy with my decision. I rarely return things unless they are defective.
> 
> BTW, it would be nice if you could alternate the length of the silver bean. Can you just buy an extender that you like?
> 
> Can you take a pic of you wearing each bean inside the Tiffany store? Then you have pics to look at to help you make your decision. I plan to do that next time I need eyeglasses, cuz I can never see what I look like in the frames.


 
Thank you.  Great questions!
The last time I took a pic, they were very hesitant, I have no idea why, but they let me take a pic of a key that I wanted my sister to get me.  Hopefully if I am sitting in the back they will be more lenient?


----------



## Jesssh

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you.  Great questions!
> The last time I took a pic, they were very hesitant, I have no idea why, but they let me take a pic of a key that I wanted my sister to get me.  Hopefully if I am sitting in the back they will be more lenient?



The picture thing could be a copyright issue. Before smartphones came out, even Office Max wouldn't let me take a picture of a phone. Company policy. I would respect their policies and not take pics if they prohibit it. Just wear it and stare in the mirror for a long time.


----------



## darkangel07760

I wore it and stared in the mirror, and it was clear: the big bean won.  It definitely has alot more presence and now I have two beans in 20mm, one sterling silver, and one in black jade.
Phew!
Officially have spent all of my birthday/tax refund money. It's crazy... Got a 1837 Tiffany titanium bracelet from my SO for Christmas, a Rubedo bar pendant from my birthday money, and a black bean from my tax refund money, all within 4 months of each other! 
Phew!  Until next year!


----------



## darkangel07760

Oh and here is a sub par pic off of my mobile phone:


----------



## etk123

Yayyyy!!! It's soooo pretty!! Now a pic with the silver bean!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> Yayyyy!!! It's soooo pretty!! Now a pic with the silver bean!!!


 
LOL thanks!  I am going to take a break for now, but I will post one for sure later.  Have a friend coming by gotta tidy up!


----------



## NurseAnn

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh and here is a sub par pic off of my mobile phone:



It looks perfect! I love it at that length and size on you.  I know what you mean about changing your mind a lot. I am like that too.  I have to wear something for a little while to really decide.  I actually ended up making a lot of returns recently (luckily I  have a SA who knows me well and is very patient.  I originally had a rubedo ring which I exchanged for a rubedo necklace which I exchanged for (finally) a gold pendant.  I'm happy now but I wasn't originally.  I think a lot of my issues stem from having to make a decision while people are staring at you and in unnatural jewelry store lighting.  In the end It isn't worth it to be unhappy with such a big purchase.  They have always been nothing but helpful to me.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Congrats. It's very lovvely


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> It looks perfect! I love it at that length and size on you.  I know what you mean about changing your mind a lot. I am like that too.  I have to wear something for a little while to really decide.  I actually ended up making a lot of returns recently (luckily I  have a SA who knows me well and is very patient.  I originally had a rubedo ring which I exchanged for a rubedo necklace which I exchanged for (finally) a gold pendant.  I'm happy now but I wasn't originally.  I think a lot of my issues stem from having to make a decision while people are staring at you and in unnatural jewelry store lighting.  In the end It isn't worth it to be unhappy with such a big purchase.  They have always been nothing but helpful to me.



Knowing that it is a big purchase definitely affects my ultimate decision. I was able to make a good decision today and I am happier with the larger bean. I have to say that the larger bean suited me. They sell the 20mm black jade on a 16" chain, and the 20mm sterling silver on an 18" chain. I might have to move my ss bean back to 16". 
Sitting in the back with no other distractions helped a lot. 
So what did you end up getting that is gold? I am curious!


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> It looks perfect! I love it at that length and size on you.  I know what you mean about changing your mind a lot. I am like that too.  I have to wear something for a little while to really decide.  I actually ended up making a lot of returns recently (luckily I  have a SA who knows me well and is very patient.  I originally had a rubedo ring which I exchanged for a rubedo necklace which I exchanged for (finally) a gold pendant.  I'm happy now but I wasn't originally.  I think a lot of my issues stem from having to make a decision while people are staring at you and in unnatural jewelry store lighting.  In the end It isn't worth it to be unhappy with such a big purchase.  They have always been nothing but helpful to me.



Knowing that it is a big purchase definitely affects my ultimate decision. I was able to make a good decision today and I am happier with the larger bean. I have to say that the larger bean suited me. They sell the 20mm black jade on a 16" chain, and the 20mm sterling silver on an 18" chain. I might have to move my ss bean back to 16". 
Sitting in the back with no other distractions helped a lot. 
So what did you end up getting that is gold? I am curious!


----------



## darkangel07760

ooops, double post there, sorry!


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Congrats. It's very lovvely


 
Thank you!  Happier with the bigger size.


----------



## NurseAnn

darkangel07760 said:


> Knowing that it is a big purchase definitely affects my ultimate decision. I was able to make a good decision today and I am happier with the larger bean. I have to say that the larger bean suited me. They sell the 20mm black jade on a 16" chain, and the 20mm sterling silver on an 18" chain. I might have to move my ss bean back to 16".
> Sitting in the back with no other distractions helped a lot.
> So what did you end up getting that is gold? I am curious!



I got a YG open heart necklace.  I posted pics of it in the thread I linked below.  I wouldn't dare post it in this bean thread.    i love all the Elsa Peretti designs.  I wish she'd come out with something new.   

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/whos-got-an-elsa-peretti-open-heart-necklace-93272-7.html


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> I got a YG open heart necklace.  I posted pics of it in the thread I linked below.  I wouldn't dare post it in this bean thread.    i love all the Elsa Peretti designs.  I wish she'd come out with something new.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/whos-got-an-elsa-peretti-open-heart-necklace-93272-7.html



Oh yea! I have the small in silver and in gold. Love them!


----------



## Jesssh

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh and here is a sub par pic off of my mobile phone:



That black bean looks gorgeous with your hair. Perfect size, perfect length. Congrats!


----------



## darkangel07760

Jesssh said:


> That black bean looks gorgeous with your hair. Perfect size, perfect length. Congrats!


 
Thank you so much!
One thing I have learned is this: When people compliment me on something, keep wearing it.  I was wearing my black bean at work today, and a customer complimented me on it!  I never got that with my silver bean!  
And the second thing I learned is: if I get three compliments, then I should wear it ALOT lol!  
One down, two to go!


----------



## ame

Ok here's my bean with my two CZ by the yards.

The first one is the smaller one from Berricle/New Outlet.

The second is an old-style QVC one.


----------



## darkangel07760

ame said:


> Ok here's my bean with my two CZ by the yards.
> 
> The first one is the smaller one from Berricle/New Outlet.
> 
> The second is an old-style QVC one.


 
Your bean looks GREAT with the necklaces!  
It is difficult to decide which DBTY I like more; which one do you prefer?


----------



## ame

I think the smaller one looks better and more real. I don't wear any very often. Most of my diamond friends think the bean looks better on it's own.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am trying to figure something out and if anyone can help me, I would appreciate it.
My SO bought me a used 20mm sterling silver bean and it was on a 16 inch chain. I got it shortened, but I went way too short and now I am rethinking the length.
I looked online at the Tiffany website and it showed the 20mm bean on an 18 chain. 
My bean is pretty old; not sure how old, but I was wondering if the 20mm bean always come on an 18 chain? Or did it used to come on a 16 inch chain? If anyone knows I am dying to know.


----------



## darkangel07760

I took my 20mm silver bean in to get lengthened to 18 inches. I found that I really liked the longer length better. I am still loving my 20mm black jade too! Glad I went with the larger sizes. My friend that works at Tiffany's has a 20mm silver bean as well, but hers is a newer bean and has a different shape. We put them together, and it's funny; when I look at hers, it appears to be SO different from mine, but side by side they don't look so diffferent. However, I do think hers looks more like a bean and mine is more abstract. Next time I will do a side by side pic!


----------



## darkangel07760

I got my silver bean back finally. I really like the 18" length


----------



## arnott

Just saw the platinum mini bean on the website.  Anyone know if this is new and if it's 9mm?

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=11446744


----------



## arnott

ame said:


> Ok here's my bean with my two CZ by the yards.
> 
> The first one is the smaller one from Berricle/New Outlet.
> 
> The second is an old-style QVC one.



That bean looks great on you!  How many mm is it?


----------



## ame

mines the 9mm and it's been on the site as long as Ic an remember.  But the Mini on the link you showed me doesn't give any dimensions


----------



## arnott

Went to Tiffany today and the SA said that the platinum bean is being discontinued!


----------



## ame

Boo.


----------



## merekat703

I just got the 9mm silver bean. Its so cute, I compared it to the 12mm but for the extra $75 it didn't seem that much bigger. I wear mine with my DBTY


----------



## darkangel07760

Sooooo I am going to treat myself to the 9mm silver bean. Again. I bought myself this one last year but exchanged it for something else. I got my 20mm bean put back to the original length and stuck with that. 
However... 
I have finally found an exercise regimen that I love and it is yoga. Today I wore my 20mm bean and... It is a bit too long... The bean literally falls right in front of my mouth when I am in downward dog and of course this bean is heavy and distracted me. 
I mean, yes I can just take the bean off and put it back on, but I want a yoga friendly bean, and I am going to check out the 9mm again and if I decide to get it I am also going to shorten it a half inch or so.
I am officially nuts about tiffany. Sigh.


----------



## darkangel07760

This was when I had the 9mm bean. I am gonna get it back.


----------



## LVoeletters

this is very contemporary, what drew you ladies to this piece?


----------



## darkangel07760

Something about the shape, I love it!


----------



## ame

I have not worn mine since I got it honestly. I wore it this week and two people asked if dh got it as a congrats you're preg gift. If I could return it now I would. It just does not get worn and when it does I get lots of creepy women asking me questions about due dates and I'm not preg.


----------



## darkangel07760

ame said:


> I have not worn mine since I got it honestly. I wore it this week and two people asked if dh got it as a congrats you're preg gift. If I could return it now I would. It just does not get worn and when it does I get lots of creepy women asking me questions about due dates and I'm not preg.



Whoah! Never thought about it being a pregnancy gift.


----------



## Minteva

The sculptural shape of the bean really appealed to me. I just got the rose gold bean necklace last wk!


----------



## ame

darkangel07760 said:


> Whoah! Never thought about it being a pregnancy gift.



Around here, just about everyone I know and encounter that has one has it bec when they found out they were pregnant their husband got it for them. I knew that going in that it was very popular for "representing the growing bean" around here, but I didn't really think people would assume that. I am fat and I really honestly look pregnant all the time bec ALL of my weight is in my stomach (it's very VERY annoying) and I get asked daily already when I am due, what the sex is, etc etc., some people even TOUCH ME completely unsolicited. But wearing that...it's constant. It's annoying. So...Im miffed I cannot return it and Im considering selling it.  

I love the shape of it, that it is kind of abstract...but...meh.


----------



## HeidiD

darkangel07760 said:


> Whoah! Never thought about it being a pregnancy gift.


I would never associate it with being pregnant either! I've had the 12mm bean for a couple years now. I wear it at least twice a week and I've never had anyone ask me if I was expecting or have anyone associate this necklace with being pregnant in any way. That seems very odd to me.


----------



## beth001

I can understand the bean being associated with pregnancy, in fact it seems like a very sweet gift for an expenctant mom, but I remember it from back in my late 70's- early 80's college days and there was NO WAY it meant pregnant back then!  It was just a stunning, organic, beautifully made, instantly recognizable, high-quality piece from Tiffany & Co. (Which back then was far more exclusive a brand than it is now!  Not every 13-year old had a collection of Tiffany sterling in 1980.)  One of my very well-to-do roommates from NYC had a sterling Peretti bean pendant that was a gift from her parents.  I thought it was the most exquisite piece of jewelry ever!

Forward many years... I've bought (and sold) a number of Tiffany sterling pieces, given then as gifts (including to my now 18-yo DD) but never owned a bean pendant until just a few months ago, when I purchased the large (?) bean pendant in 18K yellow gold on an 18" chain.  I wear it almost every single day and the only people who have asked me about what it means are my 2nd grade students -- all of whom thought it was a lima bean, because we had just planted bean seeds for a science project!


----------



## ame

HeidiD said:


> I would never associate it with being pregnant either! I've had the 12mm bean for a couple years now. I wear it at least twice a week and I've never had anyone ask me if I was expecting or have anyone associate this necklace with being pregnant in any way. That seems very odd to me.



People here are odd. lol


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yay, I can finally join this club - I just bought a rose gold mini bean on a 16" chain and am THRILLED with it!  I have wanted one for ages in yellow gold but when I saw it in the rose on my neck I had to have it!  Funnily enough I also always wanted it on an 18" chain as well as in yellow but it sits so prettily on the neck on the 16" that I'm definitely going to keep it at this length.  Photos to follow once I sort my camera out!

Do any of you layer your beans with other pieces?  How about mixing metals, do you think this would look good with a DBTY in yellow gold on an 18" chain for instance?


----------



## darkangel07760

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yay, I can finally join this club - I just bought a rose gold mini bean on a 16" chain and am THRILLED with it!  I have wanted one for ages in yellow gold but when I saw it in the rose on my neck I had to have it!  Funnily enough I also always wanted it on an 18" chain as well as in yellow but it sits so prettily on the neck on the 16" that I'm definitely going to keep it at this length. Photos to follow once I sort my camera out!
> 
> Do any of you layer your beans with other pieces? How about mixing metals, do you think this would look good with a DBTY in yellow gold on an 18" chain for instance?


 
Yay!  Congrats on your bean


----------



## advokaitplm

Does anyone in this thread have the platinum and diamond bean/ would you be willing to post modeling pictures? I know it's retired but I've been dying to see it. I've become obsessed and if I happen upon it on an auction site I want to know if I should snatch it up!


----------



## darkangel07760

I decided that i am going to collect the beans, so i snatched up the 9mm again. I got it from ebay, but i thought it was a 12mm at first. I paid $78 for it, free shipping.


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I decided that i am going to collect the beans, so i snatched up the 9mm again. I got it from ebay, but i thought it was a 12mm at first. I paid $78 for it, free shipping.



Soooooo cute!


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> Soooooo cute!



Thank you! 
I vot the smaller bean because i have the large one and the 18" chain and weight of the bean are soooo distracting wheni do yoga. 
Believe it or not, my new yoga direction has changed how i wear my jewelry!


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> I vot the smaller bean because i have the large one and the 18" chain and weight of the bean are soooo distracting wheni do yoga.
> Believe it or not, my new yoga direction has changed how i wear my jewelry!



I do that! I always keep in mind what won't be in the way when I go out to the barn (I ride horses), even so far as I'm asking for an eternity band as an e-ring so I can wear it while I ride


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> I do that! I always keep in mind what won't be in the way when I go out to the barn (I ride horses), even so far as I'm asking for an eternity band as an e-ring so I can wear it while I ride



Yep, you know what i mean!


----------



## etk123

darkangel07760 said:


> I decided that i am going to collect the beans, so i snatched up the 9mm again. I got it from ebay, but i thought it was a 12mm at first. I paid $78 for it, free shipping.



This looks beautiful, you look beautiful! Makes me want one too! I love the length too.


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> This looks beautiful, you look beautiful! Makes me want one too! I love the length too.


 
It is my yoga bean   Thank you for the compliments!!!


----------



## grace04

darkangel07760 said:


> It is my yoga bean   Thank you for the compliments!!!


Lovely!  When I first saw it, I thought it was 12 mm, that 9 mm stands out nicely.  Is the chain 16 or 18 inches?  It looks to be a great length on you.  I can see where it would be perfect for doing yoga, and I can understand wanting to collect them - they're adorable!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It looks lovely on you and you look great too!


----------



## beth001

I'm the one who posted the lima beans above... I'm
a larger girl, so the tiny beans would get lost on me. And I wear mine to yoga all the time! Like 5-6 days a week! It never gets in the way.


----------



## darkangel07760

beth001 said:


> I'm the one who posted the lima beans above... I'm
> a larger girl, so the tiny beans would get lost on me. And I wear mine to yoga all the time! Like 5-6 days a week! It never gets in the way.



My large bean falls either right into my mouth, or just below and catches on my chin somehow... Distracts me because i am afraid i might break the chain if i dont bother to shake it free! 
I wish it didn't... I might have to bring it back to tiffany's and have them do something to the chain so that i can wear it at different lengths...


----------



## darkangel07760

grace04 said:


> Lovely!  When I first saw it, I thought it was 12 mm, that 9 mm stands out nicely.  Is the chain 16 or 18 inches?  It looks to be a great length on you.  I can see where it would be perfect for doing yoga, and I can understand wanting to collect them - they're adorable!



This one is 16 inches, my 20mm one is 18 inches. I can't wait to collect more!



Onebagtoomany said:


> It looks lovely on you and you look great too!



Thank you!


----------



## lanasyogamama

darkangel07760 said:


> I decided that i am going to collect the beans, so i snatched up the 9mm again. I got it from ebay, but i thought it was a 12mm at first. I paid $78 for it, free shipping.



You should make this your avatar!  So pretty!


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> You should make this your avatar! So pretty!


 
You are so sweet!  I just might do that


----------



## advokaitplm

That bean I bought on Copious (for $33!) came in today and it is legit-- all the markings are there, correct shape, size, chain, chain length etc. I'm obsessed already. It doesn't help that it's my first piece from Tiffany's either, even if it isn't from the store directly. Darkangel, I think I'm going to start collecting them like you  
The only thing is that they said it was the 12mm but I think it's the 9mm but at this point I really don't care because I'm so in love with it.


----------



## radio_shrink

Lol I love that there is a bean thread!! I love the bean!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> That bean I bought on Copious (for $33!) came in today and it is legit-- all the markings are there, correct shape, size, chain, chain length etc. I'm obsessed already. It doesn't help that it's my first piece from Tiffany's either, even if it isn't from the store directly. Darkangel, I think I'm going to start collecting them like you
> The only thing is that they said it was the 12mm but I think it's the 9mm but at this point I really don't care because I'm so in love with it.


 
Nice!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

ummmm i found a 12mm... i wonder if i should get that instead of the 9mm? I know I want to collect them, but I don't want too many silver ones... I think two is enough.  I want a lapis one!


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> ummmm i found a 12mm... i wonder if i should get that instead of the 9mm? I know I want to collect them, but I don't want too many silver ones... I think two is enough.  I want a lapis one!


 
Me too! The lapis is beautiful. I really want any of the diamond pave ones that have mysteriously gone off of the website. Do you know if they have retired the diamond ones or what?


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> Me too! The lapis is beautiful. I really want any of the diamond pave ones that have mysteriously gone off of the website. Do you know if they have retired the diamond ones or what?



I have nooo ides. Have you called tiffany's?


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I have nooo ides. Have you called tiffany's?



No, I hadn't even thought of it! I just wanted a price so I know my goal to save up for.


On another note, I've been looking at just the plain gold beans. Does anyone have the 14mm one? Or modeling pictures of any of the gold ones?


----------



## advokaitplm

The $33 bean in action, excuse the gross clothes--I just came back from a lesson on my pony.
I thought the bean was too small at first and now I can't bring myself to take it off, I love the way it layers with my diamond horseshoe necklace too.  It, also, reminds me of my pony who is grey (silver when he's clean!)  and has a double cowlick on his forehead (most horses have just one, not a double) that resembles the bean design or a loopy infinity symbol.


----------



## grace04

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 1807736
> 
> 
> The $33 bean in action, excuse the gross clothes--I just came back from a lesson on my pony.
> I thought the bean was too small at first and now I can't bring myself to take it off, I love the way it layers with my diamond horseshoe necklace too.  It, also, reminds me of my pony who is grey (silver when he's clean!) and has a double cowlick on his forehead (most horses have just one, not a double) that resembles the bean design or a loopy infinity symbol.


 
I think the 9mm bean looks great, by itself or layered with your horseshoe necklace.  I love your horseshoe necklace and am wondering if I could get info about it?  It's a great size, and has a nice sparkle!


----------



## advokaitplm

grace04 said:
			
		

> I think the 9mm bean looks great, by itself or layered with your horseshoe necklace.  I love your horseshoe necklace and am wondering if I could get info about it?  It's a great size, and has a nice sparkle!



Thank you! And I sent you a PM in regards to the horseshoe necklace.


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 1807736
> 
> 
> The $33 bean in action, excuse the gross clothes--I just came back from a lesson on my pony.
> I thought the bean was too small at first and now I can't bring myself to take it off, I love the way it layers with my diamond horseshoe necklace too.  It, also, reminds me of my pony who is grey (silver when he's clean!)  and has a double cowlick on his forehead (most horses have just one, not a double) that resembles the bean design or a loopy infinity symbol.



Looks cute!!!!


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Looks cute!!!!



Thanks! The modeling pictures you had posted of your beans are what made me initially decide to take the plunge and buy one!


----------



## tutushopper

I don't have the bean necklace/pendant, but I have the silver string of beans (string beans lol) bracelet.  I bought it as a fun gift the first time I went to NYC with my DD for a very special occasion while buying her a gift.  Now where did I leave that....

She likes to give me a hard time about having beans on a bracelet, but I think the beans are really cute and fun!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love the bean pendant!!  On my wish list


----------



## tehkatt

I was hoping someone can help me authenticate my Tiffany Peretti bean earrings! They're 18k yellow gold and have "750 (c) T & Co Peretti" stamped on the round edge of the bean (the side that curves out not the side that's concave)

The post has "T & Co" stamped on the top and "750" stamped on the bottom. The beans feel pretty heavy for their size but I'm weirded out the back part of the warring is hollow; is this typical for these earrings? 

Anyone have 18k bean earrings who can lend their opinion? Thank you!


----------



## grace04

advokaitplm said:


> Does anyone in this thread have the platinum and diamond bean/ would you be willing to post modeling pictures? I know it's retired but I've been dying to see it. I've become obsessed and if I happen upon it on an auction site I want to know if I should snatch it up!


 
I was browsing Tiffany's website today and saw the plat diamond bean, and remembered that you had asked about it being discontinued.  Thought I'd let you know it's back on the website.  It's really gorgeous!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bean&search=1


----------



## Nutcracker

grace04 said:


> I was browsing Tiffany's website today and saw the plat diamond bean, and remembered that you had asked about it being discontinued.  Thought I'd let you know it's back on the website.  It's really gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bean&search=1



Oh, so beautiful. Does anyone know what the size 'mini' means (in mm)?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Nutcracker said:


> Oh, so beautiful. Does anyone know what the size 'mini' means (in mm)?



Pretty mini.    It's around 6mm I believe?  Don't have a ruler to measure.  I have the rose gold mini and it's cute/tiny and perfect for daily wear.


----------



## darkangel07760

tehkatt said:


> I was hoping someone can help me authenticate my Tiffany Peretti bean earrings! They're 18k yellow gold and have "750 (c) T & Co Peretti" stamped on the round edge of the bean (the side that curves out not the side that's concave)
> 
> The post has "T & Co" stamped on the top and "750" stamped on the bottom. The beans feel pretty heavy for their size but I'm weirded out the back part of the warring is hollow; is this typical for these earrings?
> 
> Anyone have 18k bean earrings who can lend their opinion? Thank you!


 
Hm.  They look real to me! Where did you get these?


----------



## darkangel07760

grace04 said:


> I was browsing Tiffany's website today and saw the plat diamond bean, and remembered that you had asked about it being discontinued. Thought I'd let you know it's back on the website. It's really gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bean&search=1


 
Oooo I love that!


----------



## tehkatt

darkangel07760 said:


> Hm.  They look real to me! Where did you get these?



I got them from Bluefly! They actually have quite a bit of Tiffany's on Bluefly and it seems they're all curated by an estate jewelry firm? Anyways I got another confirm on the earrings, which is a huge relief! If they were fake, I'd have been robbed but real, they're a steal especially with its size and weight. I think with the gold alone it's a great bargain, not counting the Tiffany bean which I love!


----------



## sini1978

princesspig said:


> I love the Bean. I have the 9 mm one, and I think it's the perfect size for me - I love using it with one or two DBTY necklaces too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mum saw my Bean necklace and she hasn't stopped talking about it since. We're celebrating her 60th bday soon, and she has told me that the necklace is all she wants!


Whicht size is the dbty?


----------



## advokaitplm

grace04 said:


> I was browsing Tiffany's website today and saw the plat diamond bean, and remembered that you had asked about it being discontinued.  Thought I'd let you know it's back on the website.  It's really gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bean&search=1



Thanks for the heads up! 

Sorry it took so long to respond, I've been MIA with school, work, and everything else! 

On another note, that is rather expensive for the mini bean with only .16ctw even if it is in platinum. I guess I'll have to see it in person to decide if I really want to save up for it at that price or not.


----------



## advokaitplm

faintlymacabre said:


> Pretty mini.    It's around 6mm I believe?  Don't have a ruler to measure.  I have the rose gold mini and it's cute/tiny and perfect for daily wear.



Mini should be 9mm, I thought... I could be wrong though.


----------



## faintlymacabre

advokaitplm said:


> Mini should be 9mm, I thought... I could be wrong though.



No, you're right.  It is 9mm.


----------



## advokaitplm

advokaitplm said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Sorry it took so long to respond, I've been MIA with school, work, and everything else!
> 
> On another note, that is rather expensive for the mini bean with only .16ctw even if it is in platinum. I guess I'll have to see it in person to decide if I really want to save up for it at that price or not.



Just kidding, only .24ctw, I'm losing my mind these days I swear. 

If anyone goes in to try this beauty on you should post pictures for me


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Does anyone know if the back of the 9mm bean has room and can be engraved?  What about the larger sizes?


----------



## advokaitplm

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Does anyone know if the back of the 9mm bean has room and can be engraved?  What about the larger sizes?


  If it is one of the ones without the authentication mark on the back then maybe, but it might be difficult to engrave on a curved surface? 

If you find out, let us know; I'm curious about this now too!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Hmmm..maybe I will stop in ask this week...wouldnt be a deal breaker but I am curious


----------



## advokaitplm

Does anyone have a bean on an 18" chain that they layer with another shorter necklace? Could you post pictures of it too if you have this combo?

I'm thinking about lengthening my bean so it won't get quite so tangled but I don't know if it's going to look right or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## Foxysnob

I really want the rose gold bean! I am undecided between this or the rg open heart mini or the rg dbty in .07! Help!


----------



## advokaitplm

get the bean! It's fabulous. I have the 9mm in SS but I want the plat/diamond one and either a YG or RG one too. They look fabulous, as others have said it's like a little worry stone. feels and looks great on-- I really don't think you can go wrong with it but that's just MHO.


----------



## Foxysnob

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> get the bean! It's fabulous. I have the 9mm in SS but I want the plat/diamond one and either a YG or RG one too. They look fabulous, as others have said it's like a little worry stone. feels and looks great on-- I really don't think you can go wrong with it but that's just MHO.



Thanks but I think I've been persuaded by the Rosegold dbty first! The bean is next on my list!


----------



## advokaitplm

Does anyone know if the pave bean is the 9mm, 12mm, or 14mm 'mini'?

I would assume 12m because I doubt .24cttw would fit on the 9mm but just wondering. I'm thinking about getting it as a graduation present but idk yet and I don't want to be disappointed in the size.


----------



## swee7bebe

I just read this whole thread...Fiance and I are going to Tiffany later to buy our wedding rings and gifts for our bridal party, and he said I could pick out a little something for me too.  =D  I'm leaning towards the 9mm bean.  If I end up getting it I will post later on.


----------



## darkangel07760

swee7bebe said:


> I just read this whole thread...Fiance and I are going to Tiffany later to buy our wedding rings and gifts for our bridal party, and he said I could pick out a little something for me too.  =D  I'm leaning towards the 9mm bean.  If I end up getting it I will post later on.



I hope you get it!


----------



## Caz71

faintlymacabre said:


> ooh, didn't see this thread before!  Adding my rose gold 9mm (mini) bean.  Love it!  It's too bad the 12mm doesn't come in rose gold, but this size is very cute.  It looks bean enough to me!  Not sure what people are seeing when they say this size doesn't look like a bean...



soooo cute!


----------



## swee7bebe

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I hope you get it!



I did get it! Went to Tiffany to buy our wedding bands and gifts for the bridal party. I was just going to get the 9mm bean but when I tried it on, fiancé said it looked so small. The 12mm one looked so nice but then he saw the jade bean and wanted me to try that one on. That one was beautiful!! Fiancé ended up buying it for me...which is a really nice gift because we're getting married in 2 1/2 weeks and something happened recently that made me almost call off the wedding. Still working things out but this is a nice little reminder that we are heading towards a new beginning for both of us.

Edit: oops I don't know how to take out the second pic. Sorry!


----------



## advokaitplm

swee7bebe said:


> I did get it! Went to Tiffany to buy our wedding bands and gifts for the bridal party. I was just going to get the 9mm bean but when I tried it on, fiancé said it looked so small. The 12mm one looked so nice but then he saw the jade bean and wanted me to try that one on. That one was beautiful!! Fiancé ended up buying it for me...which is a really nice gift because we're getting married in 2 1/2 weeks and something happened recently that made me almost call off the wedding. Still working things out but this is a nice little reminder that we are heading towards a new beginning for both of us.
> 
> Edit: oops I don't know how to take out the second pic. Sorry!


IT'S BEAUTIFUL! I love it, the 9mm is pretty small on it's own but is the perfect size for layering. This 12mm jade one is to die for on you-- goes perfectly with your complexion and hair color!


----------



## swee7bebe

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> IT'S BEAUTIFUL! I love it, the 9mm is pretty small on it's own but is the perfect size for layering. This 12mm jade one is to die for on you-- goes perfectly with your complexion and hair color!



Thanks so much! I really love it.  And it feels so nice too! I'm always playing with it because the shape is so nice.


----------



## HeidiD

I love the jade bean! Great choice!


----------



## swee7bebe

HeidiD said:
			
		

> I love the jade bean! Great choice!



Yup! Fiancé made a nice choice.


----------



## darkangel07760

swee7bebe said:


> I did get it! Went to Tiffany to buy our wedding bands and gifts for the bridal party. I was just going to get the 9mm bean but when I tried it on, fiancé said it looked so small. The 12mm one looked so nice but then he saw the jade bean and wanted me to try that one on. That one was beautiful!! Fiancé ended up buying it for me...which is a really nice gift because we're getting married in 2 1/2 weeks and something happened recently that made me almost call off the wedding. Still working things out but this is a nice little reminder that we are heading towards a new beginning for both of us.
> 
> Edit: oops I don't know how to take out the second pic. Sorry!


 
love it!!!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

swee7bebe said:


> I did get it! Went to Tiffany to buy our wedding bands and gifts for the bridal party. I was just going to get the 9mm bean but when I tried it on, fiancé said it looked so small. The 12mm one looked so nice but then he saw the jade bean and wanted me to try that one on. That one was beautiful!! Fiancé ended up buying it for me...which is a really nice gift because we're getting married in 2 1/2 weeks and something happened recently that made me almost call off the wedding. Still working things out but this is a nice little reminder that we are heading towards a new beginning for both of us.



So pretty! I'm pretty sure jade is associated attraction of love. According to the Chinese, who are wise because the old men in the period drama shows have long flowing white beards and eyebrows. In any case, it definitely has great meaning!


So want to get a bean necklace. It was the Shopaholic series (Becky Bloomwood!) that got me started on Tiffany, in particular the bean necklace. Remember how she bought one for her sister in the books?

Will have to go into a store to check out the sizes though. I gave myself a headache when I cut out bean shaped papers that were approx. 9mm, 12mm.etc and stuck them on my chest to judge. Kept squinting and trying to gauge just how visible they'd be


----------



## advokaitplm

ShimmerDreamz said:
			
		

> So pretty! I'm pretty sure jade is associated attraction of love. According to the Chinese, who are wise because the old men in the period drama shows have long flowing white beards and eyebrows. In any case, it definitely has great meaning!
> 
> So want to get a bean necklace. It was the Shopaholic series (Becky Bloomwood!) that got me started on Tiffany, in particular the bean necklace. Remember how she bought one for her sister in the books?
> 
> Will have to go into a store to check out the sizes though. I gave myself a headache when I cut out bean shaped papers that were approx. 9mm, 12mm.etc and stuck them on my chest to judge. Kept squinting and trying to gauge just how visible they'd be



There's several reference photos in this thread! I think the 9mm is perfect for layering and to be worn alone, I probably would have preferred a 12mm on an 18 inch chain if I did it again (if all goes according to plan I'll have that diamond bean on an 18 inch chain in a short while!)


----------



## melvel

Does the 9mm come on an 18" chain? Can't find it on the website and i decided to just order online since the beans are not available in Tiffany stores here (i'm from outside the US)


----------



## faintlymacabre

melvel said:


> Does the 9mm come on an 18" chain? Can't find it on the website and i decided to just order online since the beans are not available in Tiffany stores here (i'm from outside the US)



It's 16"


----------



## bisbee

melvel said:


> Does the 9mm come on an 18" chain? Can't find it on the website and i decided to just order online since the beans are not available in Tiffany stores here (i'm from outside the US)



I emailed them about that - you can order by phone and have the chain made larger.


----------



## swee7bebe

Hmmmm I'm wondering if I should have gotten the bigger jade bean. On our way to the flag shift store on 5th ave to get my ering resized. What do you guys think? I have the 12mm bean.


----------



## advokaitplm

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> It's 16"



Yeah, I'm sorry. I plan to order one on an 18" chain. Sorry for the lack of clarification!


----------



## advokaitplm

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I'm wondering if I should have gotten the bigger jade bean. On our way to the flag shift store on 5th ave to get my ering resized. What do you guys think? I have the 12mm bean.



Go with whatever one speaks to you! Could you do me a huge favor and ask them if the diamond bean is 9mm or 12mm? And if they have it, if it's just as stunning in person? 

I know that's a lot to ask but I would be over the moon if you could do that! And if not, no worries!


----------



## swee7bebe

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> Go with whatever one speaks to you! Could you do me a huge favor and ask them if the diamond bean is 9mm or 12mm? And if they have it, if it's just as stunning in person?
> 
> I know that's a lot to ask but I would be over the moon if you could do that! And if not, no worries!



I decided to stay with my 12mm. The 20mm looked too big on me. I have to go back later on to pick up my e-ring, I'll ask them for you...curious to see what it looks like too.  I'll post a pic if they let me take a picture of it.


----------



## advokaitplm

swee7bebe said:


> I decided to stay with my 12mm. The 20mm looked too big on me. I have to go back later on to pick up my e-ring, I'll ask them for you...curious to see what it looks like too.  I'll post a pic if they let me take a picture of it.



That would be so awesome! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## swee7bebe

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> That would be so awesome! Thank you so much in advance!



They didn't have any in the store so I couldn't look at it. Booo. The lady told me it is 9mm though. Hope that helps!


----------



## advokaitplm

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> They didn't have any in the store so I couldn't look at it. Booo. The lady told me it is 9mm though. Hope that helps!



Damn! I was really hoping it was the 12mm. I know I just need to make the trip and go look for myself but I'll either end up hating it or falling completely in love with it. I don't have the money to buy it yet if the latter happens. :/


----------



## Foxysnob

I have another bean! I picked up the 12mm on an 18 inch chain on ebay for £60, love it! I already have the 9mm on a 16 inch chain, both in ss!


----------



## advokaitplm

Foxysnob said:


> I have another bean! I picked up the 12mm on an 18 inch chain on ebay for £60, love it! I already have the 9mm on a 16 inch chain, both in ss!


YAYYYY! Let us see it! (Could I see them both together for size reference?)


----------



## dster1

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> Thank you! And I sent you a PM in regards to the horseshoe necklace.



Could you please share details about the horseshoe necklace again if you don't mind?


----------



## advokaitplm

dster1 said:
			
		

> Could you please share details about the horseshoe necklace again if you don't mind?



I'll send you a PM of everything when I get back home


----------



## Foxysnob

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> YAYYYY! Let us see it! (Could I see them both together for size reference?)



Here is a pic of them both!


----------



## Caz71

Going to the city tomorrow (in Melbourne, Australia). I think im going to buy the small bean in silver $135 bucks. Hope my hubby wont get mad haha. He wants me to start saving... I always say, just this once, one more last thing from Tiffany. (right?)


----------



## darkangel07760

Foxysnob said:


> Here is a pic of them both!
> 
> View attachment 1903687


 
Wow this is cool, I really like it when I see size comparison pics like this


----------



## Caz71

I think I may get it lengthened  just a little, I have a wide fat neck  They say it takes 21 days and to take it upstairs to customer service.


----------



## Foxysnob

Caz71 said:


> I think I may get it lengthened just a little, I have a wide fat neck  They say it takes 21 days and to take it upstairs to customer service.
> 
> View attachment 1904551
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904552


 
It looks ok at that length but it's whatever you are comfertable with! I have quite a thin neck so 16 inch chains always look longer on me!


----------



## Caz71

Foxysnob said:


> It looks ok at that length but it's whatever you are comfertable with! I have quite a thin neck so 16 inch chains always look longer on me!



Your lucky Foxy - Yeah I wore it for a few hours. Was almost dying to rip it off at the end, so maybe will get it done. 

They did say will prolly take 21 days (die) to have it done...


----------



## Caz71

Meanwhile, couldnt believe how tiny and dainty they were!! Ive noticed one side is more smoother and other side more curvier. do u wear on the curvier side, looks more 'beany'.


----------



## advokaitplm

Oh no!! The diamond bean was taken off the website again!!!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## Foxysnob

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, couldnt believe how tiny and dainty they were!! Ive noticed one side is more smoother and other side more curvier. do u wear on the curvier side, looks more 'beany'.



I wear on the beany side!! The one I bought recently is the older design with the hallmark on the back or smoother side! The mini doesn't have the hallmark and on the uk website the 12mm is not there anymore!


----------



## advokaitplm

Caz71 said:


> Meanwhile, couldnt believe how tiny and dainty they were!! Ive noticed one side is more smoother and other side more curvier. do u wear on the curvier side, looks more 'beany'.




Mine has hallmarks on the back (where it is convex) so I wear mine on the side where is concaves in. I think it catches the light better, but I'm sure it could easily be worn either way! 

Your bean is gorgeous! and congrats on your new piece! 
PS did you happen to see the diamond bean at all?


----------



## advokaitplm

Foxysnob said:


> Here is a pic of them both!
> 
> View attachment 1903687



Thank you!

It doesn't seem like it would be that much of a difference but with the reference photo you posted for us (thanks again!) it looks like there is a huge difference!


----------



## willwrk4bags

I really was looking to get the rose gold bean necklace, it was on the website not more than a week ago and now it's gone 

What I would really like is if they just sold a bean charm, I have a 24" Tiffany chain that I like to just swap out the pendants on, maybe one day they'll do it!


----------



## Caz71

advokaitplm said:


> Mine has hallmarks on the back (where it is convex) so I wear mine on the side where is concaves in. I think it catches the light better, but I'm sure it could easily be worn either way!
> 
> Your bean is gorgeous! and congrats on your new piece!
> PS did you happen to see the diamond bean at all?



No, I think all the diamond stuff is on another table, I forgot, also wanted to check out the diamond bow.


----------



## Caz71

advokaitplm said:


> Mine has hallmarks on the back (where it is convex) so I wear mine on the side where is concaves in. I think it catches the light better, but I'm sure it could easily be worn either way!
> 
> Your bean is gorgeous! and congrats on your new piece!
> PS did you happen to see the diamond bean at all?



I didnt know it came in diamonds? Ill check the aussie website.


----------



## Foxysnob

I was wondering if I could wear it with the hallmark showing? Would it look a bit weird? I'll try it and see, i don't want to show off that it is from Tiffany but I do like the way it looks.


----------



## Caz71

Using an old bracelot. Feels more comfy was chocking my neck. Does anyone know how much Tiffany charges to extend?


----------



## b_c1

I think that looks great on you!  Hopefully someone will chime in on the cost.


----------



## Junkenpo

I like the bean when I see it modeled on you ladies here, but never when I just see it in the case. 

I did see this bracelet on ebay that is tempting me though... I love yellow gold.


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> Speaking of which... I just popped over to the Tiffany website, and there is no 18k gold bean necklace to be found!
> are they no longer selling it?  that would be a huge shame.



I just checked our aussie website - same. I have the mini silver, now want a gold one but nothing!! damn.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

they are still selling the rose gold bean, saw it today at tiffany on 5th ave and she said it is still being made/sold.  must just be backordered online


----------



## swee7bebe

Does anyone have a modeling pic of the bean earrings? Fiancé and I exchanged wedding gifts for each other tonight (it's a week before our wedding) and he bought me the 12mm bean earrings to match the jade bean he got for me last week. I don't know how to wear them...do you wear them horizontal or vertical?


----------



## xolvxo

I wear mine horizontal and love them!  I've had them several years and never tire of them.



swee7bebe said:


> Does anyone have a modeling pic of the bean earrings? Fiancé and I exchanged wedding gifts for each other tonight (it's a week before our wedding) and he bought me the 12mm bean earrings to match the jade bean he got for me last week. I don't know how to wear them...do you wear them horizontal or vertical?


----------



## merekat703

When did they make the 18mm bean with a 16" chain?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I haven't been in this thread for a while - loving all the recent photos!  I took my rose gold 9mm bean to be extended today - I bought it on a 16" chain and decided to extend it to 18".  I am really impressed at the price - I thought they would quote me some ridiculous amount but it only cost £35 UK which is about $55-60.  I think that is quite reasonable for gold, plus they are doing a tiny repair for me as there was a small knot at the top of the chain.  

Will post pics of the new length when I get my bean back!


----------



## merekat703

My 9mm and 18mm side by side. I just got the 18mm and am not sure if I like how big it is.


----------



## missmoz

Hi ladies!
I have a question for anyone who has a rosegold bean.  I just got a Tiffany rosegold piece in a different style and I know tiffany's website states its 18K rosegold, but I do not see the stamp anywhere on the gold stating this!  All I can make out is AU 750 on the necklace chain, which states its gold.  Does 750 mean it is 18K?  I know 18K gold is 75% gold.  I also know that in sterling silver speak, 925 is 92.5%.  Does anyone know if my assumptions are correct?  thanks in advance! 

UPDATE: so I reworded my search in google and found out 750 does mean 18K.  sorry for the unnecessary post!


----------



## missmoz

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 1906592
> 
> 
> Using an old bracelot. Feels more comfy was chocking my neck. Does anyone know how much Tiffany charges to extend?





b_c1 said:


> I think that looks great on you!  Hopefully someone will chime in on the cost.



I just got a new necklace in rosegold and I had it lengthened.  $55 for the first inch, and $10 each additional inch.  This is for gold.  Not sure what the price is for sterling silver.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

missmoz said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have a question for anyone who has a rosegold bean. I just got a Tiffany rosegold piece in a different style and I know tiffany's website states its 18K rosegold, but I do not see the stamp anywhere on the gold stating this! All I can make out is AU 750 on the necklace chain, which states its gold. Does 750 mean it is 18K? I know 18K gold is 75% gold. I also know that in sterling silver speak, 925 is 92.5%. Does anyone know if my assumptions are correct? thanks in advance!
> 
> UPDATE: so I reworded my search in google and found out 750 does mean 18K. sorry for the unnecessary post!


 
750 does mean 18k gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I picked up my rose gold bean yesterday - lengthened from 16" to 18" - love the new length as at 16" it felt like it was choking me!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Onebagtoomany said:


> I picked up my rose gold bean yesterday - lengthened from 16" to 18" - love the new length as at 16" it felt like it was choking me!


Looks lovely


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Coffee Addicted said:


> Looks lovely


 
Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> I picked up my rose gold bean yesterday - lengthened from 16" to 18" - love the new length as at 16" it felt like it was choking me!



I like the length too. 16 inch chokes me too.

Am a little annoyed that alot of the necklaces only come in 16 inch!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> I like the length too. 16 inch chokes me too.
> 
> Am a little annoyed that alot of the necklaces only come in 16 inch!


 
I know!  I'm surprised really as 18 inches tends to look better on most people, I don't know many who wouldn't prefer that length as the default length.  People could then get it shortened or lengthened further if they wanted.  I've got a DBTY as well and was lucky with that as for some reason there was an option to choose an 18 inch chain when I bought it online!


----------



## merekat703

Onebagtoomany said:


> I know! I'm surprised really as 18 inches tends to look better on most people, I don't know many who wouldn't prefer that length as the default length. People could then get it shortened or lengthened further if they wanted. I've got a DBTY as well and was lucky with that as for some reason there was an option to choose an 18 inch chain when I bought it online!


 I prefer all my chains to be 15- 16" I won't wear anything longer. They should have options though.


----------



## Caz71

merekat703 said:


> I prefer all my chains to be 15- 16" I won't wear anything longer. They should have options though.



Exactly at least up to 20cm...


----------



## darkangel07760

Onebagtoomany said:


> I picked up my rose gold bean yesterday - lengthened from 16" to 18" - love the new length as at 16" it felt like it was choking me!


 
It looks so stinking cute!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

darkangel07760 said:


> It looks so stinking cute!


 
Thanks!   I love it - my sis-in-law spotted it today and commented on how cute it was and now she wants one too!!


----------



## merekat703

Wore my silver DBTY with my large bean today.


----------



## swee7bebe

Hmm...question...does Tiffany make a bean bracelet with 3 beans?  Saw one at a jewelry store that sells used jewelry.  It's a 9mm bean, on the middle bean it has Tiffany & Co. and the Elsa Peretti signature underneath it.  Hope it's real...I bought it for $80.  I tried looking on here but I couldn't find a picture of one.


----------



## darkangel07760

merekat703 said:


> Wore my silver DBTY with my large bean today.



Love the bean!  I think I will wear mine today too


----------



## merekat703

swee7bebe said:


> Hmm...question...does Tiffany make a bean bracelet with 3 beans?  Saw one at a jewelry store that sells used jewelry.  It's a 9mm bean, on the middle bean it has Tiffany & Co. and the Elsa Peretti signature underneath it.  Hope it's real...I bought it for $80.  I tried looking on here but I couldn't find a picture of one.



I think that is an old style. Post a pic.


----------



## swee7bebe

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I think that is an old style. Post a pic.



Here u go.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

swee7bebe said:


> Here u go.



so cute!  wish they still made that!


----------



## etk123

swee7bebe said:


> Here u go.



This is adorable, good find!


----------



## merekat703

swee7bebe said:


> Here u go.



Love it, its a beautiful piece and I wish they still made it. COngrats on the bargain!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

That bean bracelet looks so cute, what a great find!


----------



## foryoda

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> Here u go.



Hi, that looks real. I have a 5 bean version that I purchased from Tiffany's in Boston around 12 years ago (!). Here are some pics for comparison:


----------



## beth001

foryoda said:
			
		

> Hi, that looks real. I have a 5 bean version that I purchased from Tiffany's in Boston around 12 years ago (!). Here are some pics for comparison:



Beautiful! That would be so lovely with me yellow gold bean necklace...


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Cute!!

A very long time ago, a friend's parents purchased the Tiffany sterling silver Bean necklace for my 16th birthday.  Sadly, I didn't love it back then because it seemed like a bulky piece of jewelry and it felt like it hung oddly around my neck.  I ended up selling it and purchasing a different piece of jewelry.

Now, many years later, I think that the bean is adorable and I consider making a purchase.  However, I remain on the fence because I'm nowhere near a Tiffany & Co. store and wouldn't be able to try on the Bean before purchasing... and, being lazy, I'd rather not risk ordering it online / not liking it / going through the hassle of returning it.

Still.. the Bean necklace and matching Bean earrings would be very cute!


----------



## merekat703

PeacefulMommy said:


> Cute!!
> 
> A very long time ago, a friend's parents purchased the Tiffany sterling silver Bean necklace for my 16th birthday.  Sadly, I didn't love it back then because it seemed like a bulky piece of jewelry and it felt like it hung oddly around my neck.  I ended up selling it and purchasing a different piece of jewelry.
> 
> Now, many years later, I think that the bean is adorable and I consider making a purchase.  However, I remain on the fence because I'm nowhere near a Tiffany & Co. store and wouldn't be able to try on the Bean before purchasing... and, being lazy, I'd rather not risk ordering it online / not liking it / going through the hassle of returning it.
> 
> Still.. the Bean necklace and matching Bean earrings would be very cute!



I never liked the bean at first either, I had a coworker who wore hers everyday and I thought it was so odd, and only recently I became in love with it, I bought the mini and recently the 18mm. I wear it alot and love it. Funny how our likes change over the years.


----------



## dster1

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I never liked the bean at first either, I had a coworker who wore hers everyday and I thought it was so odd, and only recently I became in love with it, I bought the mini and recently the 18mm. I wear it alot and love it. Funny how our likes change over the years.



Yesss. I used to think "why are people so obsessed with a bean?" And then I learned the meaning and have been lemming ever since haha.


----------



## swee7bebe

dster1 said:


> Yesss. I used to think "why are people so obsessed with a bean?" And then I learned the meaning and have been lemming ever since haha.



I love the meaning too!  My fiance gave me the black jade necklace as a gift to me a few weeks before our wedding, then gave me the ss earrings as a wedding gift.  I love how it represents the beginning...so appropriate for starting a marriage.  Then I found the bean bracelet a few days ago at a jewelry store...I've been wearing all 3.  Is that a bit much?


----------



## dster1

swee7bebe said:


> I love the meaning too!  My fiance gave me the black jade necklace as a gift to me a few weeks before our wedding, then gave me the ss earrings as a wedding gift.  I love how it represents the beginning...so appropriate for starting a marriage.  Then I found the bean bracelet a few days ago at a jewelry store...I've been wearing all 3.  Is that a bit much?



Not at all. I think it's very sweet


----------



## PeacefulMommy

What *IS* the meaning behind the bean?  (Sorry if it was posted here, but I've skimmed through all of the pages and might have missed it while not "reading" thoroughly...)

I'm debating on whether to purchase the Bean or a Tiffany Key (after I finally purchase my DBTY stud earrings, of course!).


----------



## swee7bebe

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> What *IS* the meaning behind the bean?  (Sorry if it was posted here, but I've skimmed through all of the pages and might have missed it while not "reading" thoroughly...)
> 
> I'm debating on whether to purchase the Bean or a Tiffany Key (after I finally purchase my DBTY stud earrings, of course!).



The website says the beginning of all things. So I take it as new beginnings.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Hmm... interesting.  Thank you!!

So now I get to decide which I would like to purchase...  A bean to represent the new beginnings in my life, or a key to represent that I hold the key to my own happiness?  (I was just divorced, so looking for a necklace to symbolize a fresh, new start without a lying, cheating, good-for-nothing husband who only used me for a green card.)


----------



## Golden Touch

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Hmm... interesting.  Thank you!!
> 
> So now I get to decide which I would like to purchase...  A bean to represent the new beginnings in my life, or a key to represent that I hold the key to my own happiness?  (I was just divorced, so looking for a necklace to symbolize a fresh, new start without a lying, cheating, good-for-nothing husband who only used me for a green card.)



I like the sound of both, but I


----------



## Golden Touch

I like both but I DO LOVE key jewellery, so that would be my choice.
Sorry he was a rat.... 
I friend of mine remodeled her wedding set & added more bling to wear as a right hand ring now known as the "divorce" ring. 
It's beautiful & I think a great idea. It sits proudly on her middle finger (and when she shows it she flips the finger - but that is what she thinks of him!)
Happy new beginnings to you!


----------



## greenteawasabi

hi everyone! 
just thought I'd let u all know T & Co has discontinued their size 20mm bean pendant for sterling silver. not sure about the jade / gold. confirmed by their SAs in Malaysia , Singapore and Australia. I just bought mine finally  because of this ....


----------



## Foxysnob

Damn, I have the mini and the 9mm, maybe I should get the 20mm before it disapears!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I've read through this entire thread, but I didn't notice any modeling shots of the Tiffany Bean earrings!  Does anyone have them who wouldn't mind posting a photo of the bean earrings being worn so that I can have a look?


----------



## Foxysnob

Too late! Only the 18mm and the mini available on the uk website!


----------



## greenteawasabi

if your local T & Co still has stock of the 20mm, snap em up now ! I had to settle for the display piece but that's ok, they said they'd buff & polish it up like brand new for me ( had resizing of chain done, complimentary)


----------



## Kazushi

Do you guys think the Bean is still in style?  I just purchased the bean in 14mm Silver for my gf.  She has a few pieces that are the Return to Tiffany tags.  I don't think she has ever specifically mentioned interest in the Bean but I figured it was a popular necklace and she already has a lot of those RTT tags, so I wanted to try something different.
She is 29 yrs old


----------



## greenteawasabi

I for one LOVE Elsa Peretti's Bean. I think it's one of T & Co's most iconic designs. I already own 2l sterling silver Bean pieces (12mm and 20mm pendants) and wouldn't hesitate to get gold pendant version in the future . so I'd say u made the right decision and the 14mm is gorgeous


----------



## merekat703

Kazushi said:


> Do you guys think the Bean is still in style?  I just purchased the bean in 14mm Silver for my gf.  She has a few pieces that are the Return to Tiffany tags.  I don't think she has ever specifically mentioned interest in the Bean but I figured it was a popular necklace and she already has a lot of those RTT tags, so I wanted to try something different.
> She is 29 yrs old



I love the bean and I am her age. I have it in 2 sizes. Great gift!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I am 29 years old, too, and I love the Elsa Peretti Bean!! It's a great style that goes with just about everything because of its simplicity. That, and it doesn't get caught on things because of the design.


----------



## arnott

PeacefulMommy said:


> Hmm... interesting.  Thank you!!
> 
> *So now I get to decide which I would like to purchase...  A bean to represent the new beginnings in my life, or a key to represent that I hold the key to my own happiness?  *(I was just divorced, so looking for a necklace to symbolize a fresh, new start without a lying, cheating, good-for-nothing husband who only used me for a green card.)



I like both but I prefer the small oval key!


----------



## missdennies

Tried to get the 18 mm last night but they didn't have it in stock so they're ordering one for me. I tried the 14 mm on and for me it's still not big enough.


----------



## Caz71

missdennies said:


> Tried to get the 18 mm last night but they didn't have it in stock so they're ordering one for me. I tried the 14 mm on and for me it's still not big enough.




Missdennies - I just see you fm Sydney! Do u go to the city store there? Id love to see it. The Melb one is gorgeous.

Do u notice any girls wearing in your city? I can pass at least 5 girls wearing Tiffany when I roam in town  here...


----------



## PeacefulMommy

arnott said:


> I like both but I prefer the small oval key!



Thank you!!  I did end up ordering the rose gold bean necklace, but the small oval key is still on my wish list.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

I love the bean! I have the small bean pendant and the large bean ring (discontinued) both in gold. I bought them more than 10 years ago when I was in my early 20's and they are still a part of my regular jewelry rotation--so classic. That being said, I love the gold keys and the emblem lock as well.


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> Missdennies - I just see you fm Sydney! Do u go to the city store there? Id love to see it. The Melb one is gorgeous.
> 
> Do u notice any girls wearing in your city? I can pass at least 5 girls wearing Tiffany when I roam in town  here...



Hi Caz  Yes from Sydney. The store is great, albeit the only one in Sydney at the moment. I wish they had more!  Two levels. How about the Melbourne one? I've never been to that one either but I think that one is more modern. 

Yeah it's very popular here too. The store is always packed especially where they have the silver stuff.


----------



## greenteawasabi

I wish they did the rose gold bean necklace in the bigger size like 14mm or 18mm!!!


----------



## Caz71

missdennies said:


> Hi Caz  Yes from Sydney. The store is great, albeit the only one in Sydney at the moment. I wish they had more!  Two levels. How about the Melbourne one? I've never been to that one either but I think that one is more modern.
> 
> Yeah it's very popular here too. The store is always packed especially where they have the silver stuff.




Yes they have renovated revamped the Melb store. I love the blue glass (see my avatar). It is two levels too. They also have a smaller store in Chadstone. Last time I went to Melb Tiffany, one of the SA said this store was one of the biggest. 

Yes I agree - its usually packed. Some days I get quick service some days have to wait for ages. I reckon they should have 'take a number' service haha.


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> Yes they have renovated revamped the Melb store. I love the blue glass (see my avatar). It is two levels too. They also have a smaller store in Chadstone. Last time I went to Melb Tiffany, one of the SA said this store was one of the biggest.
> 
> Yes I agree - its usually packed. Some days I get quick service some days have to wait for ages. I reckon they should have 'take a number' service haha.



Yeah I love that blue too! It's stunning.  Yeah that system could work!


----------



## Kazushi

I got the 14mm silver bead and I think it looks too small.  Not sure though, I saw the 18mm and 20mm beans and they looked Huge!


----------



## Kazushi

I also worry about getting the silver bean instead of gold because I saw a silver Tiffany ring from my gf collection and it is severely tarnished.  I asked her and she said that after lots of wear the silver will look bad like that. I like the color of silver but worry about long term durability and if it is wiser to buy gold jewelry instead?


----------



## Caz71

missdennies said:


> Yeah I love that blue too! It's stunning.  Yeah that system could work!




Oh is there a Bondi store: 
http://www.jewellermagazine.com/Article.aspx?id=2539&h=Tiffany-&-Co.-to-open-Bondi-store


----------



## arnott

Kazushi said:


> I also worry about getting the silver bean instead of gold because I saw a silver Tiffany ring from my gf collection and it is severely tarnished.  I asked her and she said that after lots of wear the silver will look bad like that. *I like the color of silver but worry about long term durability and if it is wiser to buy gold jewelry instead?*



I think so.  I have one piece of Tiffany Silver and wont buy more because I don't like how it tarnishes.  I'm sticking to gold and platinum now.


----------



## arnott

greenteawasabi said:


> I wish they did the rose gold bean necklace in the bigger size like 14mm or 18mm!!!



I agree.  9mm is way too small for me.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Kazushi said:
			
		

> I got the 14mm silver bead and I think it looks too small.  Not sure though, I saw the 18mm and 20mm beans and they looked Huge!



they do look huge. but it's a different story when u put em on. I just got d discontinued 20mm and it's perfect


----------



## PeacefulMommy

When wearing the bean, is it supposed to curve in towards the body, or curve out away from the body?  I ask because when I tried it on in the store, I tried it both ways, and both times the sales associate told me that she "thought I was wearing it wrong".


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:


> When wearing the bean, is it supposed to curve in towards the body, or curve out away from the body?  I ask because when I tried it on in the store, I tried it both ways, and both times the sales associate told me that she "thought I was wearing it wrong".



I've always seen it worn where the curve faces out but if they are not markings on it I'm sure it could be worn whichever way that you prefer  There's a bunch of pictures in this thread of it being worn like that. Hope it helps some, when do you get your replacement? I want to see pictures!


----------



## merekat703

PeacefulMommy said:


> When wearing the bean, is it supposed to curve in towards the body, or curve out away from the body?  I ask because when I tried it on in the store, I tried it both ways, and both times the sales associate told me that she "thought I was wearing it wrong".



I wear it with the indent facing out because the smooth side has the engraving on it.


----------



## merekat703

Kazushi said:


> I also worry about getting the silver bean instead of gold because I saw a silver Tiffany ring from my gf collection and it is severely tarnished.  I asked her and she said that after lots of wear the silver will look bad like that. I like the color of silver but worry about long term durability and if it is wiser to buy gold jewelry instead?



It depends on the person I think. Some people who wear silver find it turns black on them or if it goes unworn for a long period of time. I have lots of Tiffany silver and never find it tarnishes for me and I wear some of it daily. Perfumes and shampoo and other chemicals can tarnish silver faster too. But its easy to polish if it does tarnish.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I am now the owner of a 20mm yellow gold bean!  Found it at a pawn shop for half price.  Score!


----------



## etk123

lilmountaingirl said:


> I am now the owner of a 20mm yellow gold bean!  Found it at a pawn shop for half price.  Score!



Woo hoo!! Pics please!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

etk123 said:


> Woo hoo!! Pics please!



So excited!  I didn't even know I liked the bean!  It kind of freaked me out a little, but when I saw the pretty yellow nugget sitting sadly unwanted at the pawn shop I had to bring it home!  And the poor bean ended up in the shop's scrap pile until some savvy worker recognized it.  Poor bean!  I'll post pics this weekend.  I love it and now want the mini one.


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> Oh is there a Bondi store:
> http://www.jewellermagazine.com/Article.aspx?id=2539&h=Tiffany-&-Co.-to-open-Bondi-store



Oh yes I forgot about the Bondi one. I think it's a little one, inside the Westfields. I haven't been there yet. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## greenteawasabi

20mm sterling silver bean. discontinued.
A$440


----------



## seru

merekat703 said:
			
		

> It depends on the person I think. Some people who wear silver find it turns black on them or if it goes unworn for a long period of time. I have lots of Tiffany silver and never find it tarnishes for me and I wear some of it daily. Perfumes and shampoo and other chemicals can tarnish silver faster too. But its easy to polish if it does tarnish.



Agreed. I have a silver tiffany ring that I have worn 24/7 for the last two years that still looks great. Surprising to know so many people seem to have bad luck with that.


----------



## missdennies

greenteawasabi said:


> 20mm sterling silver bean. discontinued.
> A$440



Just confirming, they discontinued the 20 mm? I just bought the 18 mm and I thought I saw that the 20 mm is still available on their website. The AU website that is.


----------



## missdennies

I already posted this on a different thread but here's my new 18 mm bean.


----------



## greenteawasabi

missdennies said:
			
		

> Just confirming, they discontinued the 20 mm? I just bought the 18 mm and I thought I saw that the 20 mm is still available on their website. The AU website that is.



yes confirmed. and you still can order from online or store (if any). but after they run out, that's it. I've checked with 3 countries lol


----------



## missdennies

greenteawasabi said:


> yes confirmed. and you still can order from online or store (if any). but after they run out, that's it. I've checked with 3 countries lol



Great. Thanks for that!


----------



## darkangel07760

Sad to see the 20mm go. My big bean is old... I don't know if it is 18 or 20... It is even a slightly different style from the current bean! Iwill bring it in to check the measurements... I also need to have them make the chain adjustable. I have fiddled with my bean's chain length constantly.  I currently have it at 18", buti am going to have it adjustable from 15.5" or 18", because when i am at yoga, the 18" length falls right onto my face!!! Lol


----------



## greenteawasabi

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Sad to see the 20mm go. My big bean is old... I don't know if it is 18 or 20... It is even a slightly different style from the current bean! Iwill bring it in to check the measurements... I also need to have them make the chain adjustable. I have fiddled with my bean's chain length constantly.  I currently have it at 18", buti am going to have it adjustable from 15.5" or 18", because when i am at yoga, the 18" length falls right onto my face!!! Lol



how do u make it adjustable. will T & Co do it? I was told by the SA that they won't alter the original design , ie if the original chain isn't adjustable then they won't make it adjustable. I had mine shortened to 16" but now I wish I did 15" instead


----------



## TechPrincess

I have asked hubby for one for Christmas ... here's hoping ... it would be my first "blue box"


----------



## darkangel07760

greenteawasabi said:


> how do u make it adjustable. will T & Co do it? I was told by the SA that they won't alter the original design , ie if the original chain isn't adjustable then they won't make it adjustable. I had mine shortened to 16" but now I wish I did 15" instead



Yes, my SA did it for me for my Rubedo bar pendant.  I have it sized for 16" and for 18".  
Maybe if you speak with a different SA?  Did you go to the back to the repair/customer service desk?


----------



## greenteawasabi

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Yes, my SA did it for me for my Rubedo bar pendant.  I have it sized for 16" and for 18".
> Maybe if you speak with a different SA?  Did you go to the back to the repair/customer service desk?



do u mind showing a picture of how they make the chain adjustable. I think I should go see a more accommodating SA! thanks. and yes they brought me to the special desk  but it was the SA who told me it couldn't be done, never asked the Customer Service gal who served me afterwards hhhmmmmm


----------



## darkangel07760

greenteawasabi said:


> do u mind showing a picture of how they make the chain adjustable. I think I should go see a more accommodating SA! thanks. and yes they brought me to the special desk  but it was the SA who told me it couldn't be done, never asked the Customer Service gal who served me afterwards hhhmmmmm



I just dropped it off today, my SA said with Christmas and all that jazz that I won't get it back until after New Years.  But I will post pics as soon as I get it back!


----------



## greenteawasabi

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I just dropped it off today, my SA said with Christmas and all that jazz that I won't get it back until after New Years.  But I will post pics as soon as I get it back!



aaawww ok thanks. looking forward to see how it's done!


----------



## VanillaLV

So happy to have found this thread ! Thought I would share a pic of my bean earrings and 18mm  bean necklace. 
My DB at the time now my DH bought this for me  2 years ago when we were at AC Caesars and told me to pick out my birthday gift at the store. Utterly excited as if I was a kid in a candy store !! I didn't have a matching earrings and necklace set in my Tiffany's collection. I was so happy that my DH bought this for me ! To this day these pieces are my most used in my Tiffany's collection it's just so classic and goes with everything !


----------



## darkangel07760

VanillaLV said:


> So happy to have found this thread ! Thought I would share a pic of my bean earrings and 18mm  bean necklace.
> My DB at the time now my DH bought this for me  2 years ago when we were at AC Caesars and told me to pick out my birthday gift at the store. Utterly excited as if I was a kid in a candy store !! I didn't have a matching earrings and necklace set in my Tiffany's collection. I was so happy that my DH bought this for me ! To this day these pieces are my most used in my Tiffany's collection it's just so classic and goes with everything !
> 
> View attachment 1983334




Love it!!!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Bought a 9mm silver bean today! Will post pictures when I get a chance (decent lighting is evil in winter!). Am currently finding the clasp a bit stiff - I'm assuming it'll get  easier to use with time? I experience the same issue with new Tiffany chains but they only have one mini rectangle thing at the clasp area, whereas the bean has two (either side of the clasp) and is extra fiddly. Eh, this is probably easier to describe with photos... 


Also, about the issue of the 9mm bean looking flat - I noticed it's got two different sides: one curve, Elsa-style side, and the other (which I am assuming to be the reverse), is a tad flatter. For ladies who do not believe it contains the classic bean shape, is it perhaps because you wore it on reverse?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

^Congrats on your new bean, post a photo when you get the opportunity 

I really don't know what people are seeing when they say the 9mm doesn't look like a bean - I have the 9mm in rose gold and to me it looks _exactly _like a little bean!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

VanillaLV said:


> So happy to have found this thread ! Thought I would share a pic of my bean earrings and 18mm  bean necklace.
> My DB at the time now my DH bought this for me  2 years ago when we were at AC Caesars and told me to pick out my birthday gift at the store. Utterly excited as if I was a kid in a candy store !! I didn't have a matching earrings and necklace set in my Tiffany's collection. I was so happy that my DH bought this for me ! To this day these pieces are my most used in my Tiffany's collection it's just so classic and goes with everything !
> 
> View attachment 1983334



Gorgeous!  What a sweet DH you have too.  I know what you mean about these pieces going with everything, my bean has now become my most used necklace in my whole collection as there is almost nothing it doesn't look good with!!


----------



## VanillaLV

Onebagtoomany said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  What a sweet DH you have too.  I know what you mean about these pieces going with everything, my bean has now become my most used necklace in my whole collection as there is almost nothing it doesn't look good with!!



Thanks ! That is so true ... It's the PERFECT piece and goes with whatever I wear whether I'm casual in jeans, with my blazers that I use at work, dresses for a night out. It's like a chameleon and adapts to everything lol !


----------



## VanillaLV

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Love it!!!



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## Jewelsjewels

Hello everyone, I am looking for any information on Elsa Peretti lapis lazuli bean 18k gold small stud earrings such as when this design became available, price, where to find, how much it sells for today or any other helpful information. I googled it and could not find anything, it may be an older design. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

My 18k Rose Gold 9mm Bean Necklace 16"


----------



## baublesnbooks

^^ gorgeous am in love! hoping to get one for my birthday in a few months


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Bumping to ask: Did Tiffany & Co. discontinue the rose gold Bean earrings?  I couldn't find them on the website, and when I finally did they were equipped with the dreaded "To order phone customer service" message.  

Do you think they're out of stock, or have they been cut from the line like the larger silver Bean necklace?


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

PeacefulMommy said:


> Bumping to ask: Did Tiffany & Co. discontinue the rose gold Bean earrings?  I couldn't find them on the website, and when I finally did they were equipped with the dreaded "To order phone customer service" message.
> 
> Do you think they're out of stock, or have they been cut from the line like the larger silver Bean necklace?



It's worth phoning to ask for sure. There's so many items out of stock currently due to the Xmas season, but if it is being continued, perhaps you can access a pair from a store.


----------



## TechPrincess

Hubby got me the 9mm bean for Christmas - it has become my everyday necklace - I love this little thing


----------



## Blossy

PeacefulMommy said:


> Bumping to ask: Did Tiffany & Co. discontinue the rose gold Bean earrings?  I couldn't find them on the website, and when I finally did they were equipped with the dreaded "To order phone customer service" message.
> 
> Do you think they're out of stock, or have they been cut from the line like the larger silver Bean necklace?



FWIW, they are still available to purchase on the Australian site, so perhaps just out of stock?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Blossy said:


> FWIW, they are still available to purchase on the Australian site, so perhaps just out of stock?



Thank you for that!  I did phone Tiffany & Co. customer service and was told that they don't know whether or not they will be discontinued...  But they are back in stock on the website here, also.


----------



## Blossy

Hopefully you can purchase soon then?

They are steep here at $975.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Blossy said:


> Hopefully you can purchase soon then?
> 
> They are steep here at $975.



Not any time soon!  That's why I was worried!     At $750 here, and with a few items ahead of them on my "What to Buy" list...  I was afraid I'd have to move a few things around!


----------



## HistoricJewels

Does anyone own a diamond pave bean? I have never seen one in person and i am wondering how big it is!


----------



## advokaitplm

HistoricJewels said:
			
		

> Does anyone own a diamond pave bean? I have never seen one in person and i am wondering how big it is!



I don't have it but did extensive looking into it; its the 9mm size.


----------



## HistoricJewels

advokaitplm said:


> I don't have it but did extensive looking into it; its the 9mm size.


Yikes that is little! Thanks for letting me know! Did you get something else instead?


----------



## AndieAbroad

HistoricJewels said:


> Does anyone own a diamond pave bean? I have never seen one in person and i am wondering how big it is!



It looks like there used to be a 12mm one in platinum, as well...

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=11488307


----------



## advokaitplm

HistoricJewels said:
			
		

> Yikes that is little! Thanks for letting me know! Did you get something else instead?



No, I was going to save up for it. I'd eventually still like to purchase some day but its not at the top of the list anymore.


----------



## advokaitplm

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> It looks like there used to be a 12mm one in platinum, as well...
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=11488307



That's weird, it never said for ours what the size was. I had to go through a bunch of people.


----------



## softcindy

Tiffany & Co. Elsa Peretti 18kt Yellow Gold Diamond Bean Pendant-Discontinued long time ago.

14mm, total carat weight of approximately .67 carats of diamonds.

Stamps/Markings: TIFFANY & CO, copyright Elsa Peretti, 750

Total Weight: 4.4 grams


----------



## peachiesncream

I have the platinum paved one as well. I will try and attach pics later. Its very heavy being platinum!


----------



## BreadnGem

softcindy said:


> Tiffany & Co. Elsa Peretti 18kt Yellow Gold Diamond Bean Pendant-Discontinued long time ago.
> 
> 14mm, total carat weight of approximately .67 carats of diamonds.
> 
> Stamps/Markings: TIFFANY & CO, copyright Elsa Peretti, 750
> 
> Total Weight: 4.4 grams



Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## softcindy

Here are some more pics~even the diamonds are small but Tiffany's quality control makes them sparkling like stars.
(sorry I have to cover my face...too shy)


----------



## AndieAbroad

My new bean is on its way!  I got the 14mm SS with the chain extended to 18" so I can layer it. 

My SA confirmed that the price increase is "for next week" in the UK, but said that not even they know how much it's going up until the day of. Lovely lady that she is, she threw in a bottle of the silver polish spray for free. All of my stuff is going to be _shining_!


----------



## Stacey D

Its very niceeee!


----------



## darkangel07760

The diamond bean is lovely!


----------



## Foxysnob

After reading about the impending price increase I have ordered the 18mm ss bean!!!


----------



## AndieAbroad

Foxysnob said:


> After reading about the impending price increase I have ordered the 18mm ss bean!!!



Lovely! Make sure to post modelling shots. I was tossing up between the 18mm and 14mm but went for the smaller one. Hope I'm not TOO jealous of yours 

Nice profile pic, by the way. Is that NYC? If so, you're pictured in my favourite American city, and living in my favourite UK city! Amazing.


----------



## SweetCherries

softcindy said:


> Here are some more pics~even the diamonds are small but Tiffany's quality control makes them sparkling like stars.
> (sorry I have to cover my face...too shy)



Wow, this is gorgeous! I&#9829;it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## merekat703

I have the 18mm bean and wear it alot. I love the size.


----------



## advokaitplm

softcindy said:


> Here are some more pics~even the diamonds are small but Tiffany's quality control makes them sparkling like stars.
> (sorry I have to cover my face...too shy)


This is just fabulous!


----------



## AndieAbroad

merekat703 said:


> I have the 18mm bean and wear it alot. I love the size.



Can we see a photo?


----------



## Foxysnob

AndieAbroad said:


> Lovely! Make sure to post modelling shots. I was tossing up between the 18mm and 14mm but went for the smaller one. Hope I'm not TOO jealous of yours
> 
> Nice profile pic, by the way. Is that NYC? If so, you're pictured in my favourite American city, and living in my favourite UK city! Amazing.



Hi Andie,

It is indeed NY! At the top of Rockefeller. I loved every minute of my trip and am dying to go back!
I will post modeling shots as soon as it arrives! I also have the 9mm and the 12mm so I will probably also order the 14mm at some point.
I love this classic piece, it goes with everything!


----------



## merekat703

AndieAbroad said:


> Can we see a photo?



Sure!


----------



## karo

^^^^ Gorgeous! I want the bean sooo much!


----------



## Foxysnob

My bean arrived yesterday! All of my photos of it are on my phone so as soon as the iphone app is working I will post!


----------



## vannarene

merekat703 said:


> Sure!



Cute! What size is that dbty? .03?


----------



## darkangel07760

merekat703 said:


> Sure!



Nice pic of the bean!  Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## AndieAbroad

merekat703 said:


> Sure!



Looks fabulous! Simple but makes a big statement.

I also plan to layer my new bean with my DBTY...we'll be lookbook twins


----------



## karo

Foxysnob said:


> My bean arrived yesterday! All of my photos of it are on my phone so as soon as the iphone app is working I will post!



Can't wait to see your pics!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Cute! What size is that dbty? .03?



Hmm Im curious too, Im guessing a .3 or .5 as the bean is huge. Looks fantastic layered!


----------



## AndieAbroad

It's here!!!


----------



## AndieAbroad

I got a very eagerly-awaited package today, containing these blue beauties!







Inside, my gorgeous new 14mm bean.






I'm already obsessed with it! This is the perfect size for me...not too big and not too small. I'm having a total Goldilocks moment. :blossom:


----------



## merekat703

vannarene said:


> Cute! What size is that dbty? .03?


 
Its the biggest size in the sterling. I forget the number.


----------



## darkangel07760

AndieAbroad said:


> I got a very eagerly-awaited package today, containing these blue beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, my gorgeous new 14mm bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already obsessed with it! This is the perfect size for me...not too big and not too small. I'm having a total Goldilocks moment. :blossom:


 
I absolutely love it.  Yay another bean lover!!!


----------



## KristineNaj

AndieAbroad said:


> I got a very eagerly-awaited package today, containing these blue beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, my gorgeous new 14mm bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already obsessed with it! This is the perfect size for me...not too big and not too small. I'm having a total Goldilocks moment. :blossom:


love it!! I love my mini bean...I keep pondering getting a slightly bigger one. I wish I had the platinum diamond one (sigh)


----------



## buyingformygirl

if you ladies had to choose between the bean and the teardrop, which would you choose?  I'm looking to buy a gift for my girl but not sure which one I should get.  I've heard great reviews for both.


----------



## buyingformygirl

oh and also the interlocking rings.  I have no idea which one to choose!


----------



## Foxysnob

buyingformygirl said:


> oh and also the interlocking rings.  I have no idea which one to choose!



I have 3 sizes of the bean and the small teardrop, these are my most commonly worn items and I love them all, personally I would go for either the 12 or 14mm bean, it can be worn with anything, so versatile!


----------



## nuckingfuts

darkangel07760 said:


> This has to be one of my favorite pieces from Tiffany's; my SO bought me a larger one off of Bonanza a couple of years ago, and this past summer I bought myself another one, in the smaller size.
> I noticed something interesting about my bean.
> The bean that my SO bought for me off of Bonanza is an older bean.  I had it authenticated, I know its real, but the other day when we were in Tiffany's I saw a larger bean (I don't know if I have the 18mm or the 20mm), and it looked more like an actual bean.  I feel that the older bean I have looks more like an abstract bean, if that makes any sense.
> I will post a quick pic here for now, but i will post more later; for example, how different the stamping is on the back and such.
> I think it would be fun if we were to post our beans on here!
> So please, post away with whatever information about the bean that you would like to share.
> If anyone knows the history of the bean, I would love to hear about it.


I've always wanted one.. They remind me of little eggs.. Lol


----------



## NY Village Girl

buyingformygirl said:


> if you ladies had to choose between the bean and the teardrop, which would you choose?  I'm looking to buy a gift for my girl but not sure which one I should get.  I've heard great reviews for both.





buyingformygirl said:


> oh and also the interlocking rings.  I have no idea which one to choose!



So nice of you to do, and you are choosing between great pieces.  Between the three choices, I would definitely choose either the (12mm) Teardrop or the (9mm or 12mm) Bean. I used to have the teardrop and loved it, but somehow lost it, and I am actually currently also deciding between these two pieces as an everyday necklace for myself.  You can't go wrong!


----------



## buyingformygirl

NY Village Girl said:


> So nice of you to do, and you are choosing between great pieces.  Between the three choices, I would definitely choose either the (12mm) Teardrop or the (9mm or 12mm) Bean. I used to have the teardrop and loved it, but somehow lost it, and I am actually currently also deciding between these two pieces as an everyday necklace for myself.  You can't go wrong!
> 
> Foxysnob
> I have 3 sizes of the bean and the small teardrop, these are my most commonly worn items and I love them all, personally I would go for either the 12 or 14mm bean, it can be worn with anything, so versatile!



hey thanks for the feedback!  i decided on the bean.  I was looking at pictures throughout this forum and the bean looks really nice on you girls!  maybe ill save the teardrop/rings for another day haha.  

my girl is kinda short so I think the 9mm might be better for her.  hopefully, im not wrong!


----------



## NY Village Girl

buyingformygirl said:


> hey thanks for the feedback!  i decided on the bean.  I was looking at pictures throughout this forum and the bean looks really nice on you girls!  maybe ill save the teardrop/rings for another day haha.
> 
> my girl is kinda short so I think the 9mm might be better for her.  hopefully, im not wrong!



Ecellent choice!  I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Caz71

My mini bean again. Its so versatile....


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> My mini bean again. Its so versatile....
> 
> View attachment 2119490


 
omg how cute!!!


----------



## Dentist22

Caz71 said:


> My mini bean again. Its so versatile....
> 
> View attachment 2119490



That's so cute!  Why have I never seen that before?


----------



## Caz71

Dentist22 said:


> That's so cute!  Why have I never seen that before?



Hi Dentist... have u seen the Tiffany website. Smorgasboard of yummy things. You will be addicted.


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> omg how cute!!!



Thanks da. I like the mini alot.


----------



## vannarene

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...46172?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item2c6d8752fc

Silver minibean on eBay for another hour and a half, no bids, going for $60 in good condition. Just thought someone might be interested


----------



## AndieAbroad

vannarene said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...46172?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item2c6d8752fc
> 
> Silver minibean on eBay for another hour and a half, no bids, going for $60 in good condition. Just thought someone might be interested



I'd actually be kind of wary of buying this one (as it seems most people are). No close-ups of the tags or marks, and is pictured in the black box but it says it ships with the blue bag. This might not be the seller's photo, or authentic...

I love the heads-up though! I'm on a casual hunt for a secondhand RG mini bean


----------



## Dentist22

Caz71 said:


> Hi Dentist... have u seen the Tiffany website. Smorgasboard of yummy things. You will be addicted.



I have an enormous wish list saved!


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> I'd actually be kind of wary of buying this one (as it seems most people are). No close-ups of the tags or marks, and is pictured in the black box but it says it ships with the blue bag. This might not be the seller's photo, or authentic...
> 
> I love the heads-up though! I'm on a casual hunt for a secondhand RG mini bean



Yes the ss comes in the blue pouch and blue box. It looks real though?


----------



## Caz71

Dentist22 said:


> I have an enormous wish list saved!



Ohh nice. What u planning-wishing if I may ask. So exciting!!!


----------



## Dentist22

Caz71 said:


> Ohh nice. What u planning-wishing if I may ask. So exciting!!!



Lots.  But I keep looking at the sparklers (earrings). And maybe another bracelet but I don't know which one yet.


----------



## Caz71

Dentist22 said:


> Lots.  But I keep looking at the sparklers (earrings). And maybe another bracelet but I don't know which one yet.



Nice! My mums giving me bday money I dont have any Tiff bracelots so might get one of the beads


----------



## Caz71

Ive noticed a few little black marks on my silver mini bean. Dunno if its scratches. It wont come off with the little silver cloth. I got silver cleaner mite try it...


----------



## TrinketTattle

Hello ladies, this is my first post! I just wanted to say that I'm going to purchase the 9mm bean as soon as I obtain my driver's license (hopefully this Friday), I'm so excited  did you buy your bean(s) to remember something special happening in your life?


----------



## Caz71

TrinketTattle said:


> Hello ladies, this is my first post! I just wanted to say that I'm going to purchase the 9mm bean as soon as I obtain my driver's license (hopefully this Friday), I'm so excited  did you buy your bean(s) to remember something special happening in your life?



TT - Good luck with license and pls show us yr bean when u get it  - its very cute!! I pawnshopped a ring I didnt wear to fund my bean!!


----------



## TrinketTattle

Caz71 said:


> TT - Good luck with license and pls show us yr bean when u get it  - its very cute!! I pawnshopped a ring I didnt wear to fund my bean!!


Thank you! I will definitely try to take some pictures once I get it


----------



## tomatored

Can I have a bean authenticated on this thread or should I post somewhere else? I really want a bean! But I'm nervous about fakes...so many out there.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200847400954


----------



## Ryvyan

I have a tiny bean that was a gift from 6 years back, and wore it daily (to shower and all) for a few years. I often layered it with longer, chunkier necklaces (which I love more to be honest) and it's always weirdly hanging there.

Now I have put it away, I feel like selling it but it feels like something I might pick up again? Whenever I keep it in storage the sterling silver darkens very quickly and I never did pick up a cleaning cloth (which does not work much anyway). 

It's surprisingly hardy because the chain broke only once in the many years of daily wear I have put it through.


----------



## Caz71

tomatored said:


> Can I have a bean authenticated on this thread or should I post somewhere else? I really want a bean! But I'm nervous about fakes...so many out there.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200847400954



Tomatored - try this one:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027.html

It looks real to me but there are real experts there!)


----------



## tomatored

Thank you Caz71. I appreciate it!


----------



## tomatored

Sorry if this is already explained somewhere, but what's the history of theBean? How long has it been made? Was it  exclusively for Tiffany? I'm so over the moon about getting mine, I'd like to know its story.


----------



## TrinketTattle

tomatored said:


> Sorry if this is already explained somewhere, but what's the history of theBean? How long has it been made? Was it  exclusively for Tiffany? I'm so over the moon about getting mine, I'd like to know its story.


I'd love to know that too! I'm currently waiting for my bean to arrive


----------



## Caz71

I could just find this link:

http://elsaperettidesign.blogspot.com.au/2010/11/bean-meaning.html

Trinket - so you passed? )

Look forward to seeing a pic wearing your bean!


----------



## TrinketTattle

Caz71 said:


> I could just find this link:
> 
> http://elsaperettidesign.blogspot.com.au/2010/11/bean-meaning.html
> 
> Trinket - so you passed? )
> 
> Look forward to seeing a pic wearing your bean!



Yes, I did  I still can't believe it! I'll definitely post a picture when it arrives!


----------



## tomatored

Caz71 said:


> I could just find this link:
> 
> http://elsaperettidesign.blogspot.com.au/2010/11/bean-meaning.html
> 
> Trinket - so you passed? )
> 
> Look forward to seeing a pic wearing your bean!



Thanks Caz71. I wonder what year the bean was first introduced? I seem to remember it a loooong time ago, like the 80's.


----------



## tomatored

Caz71 said:


> Tomatored - try this one:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027.html
> 
> It looks real to me but there are real experts there!)



Caz7I, I did get it authenticated and I'm just waiting for it to come in the mail. I'm very nervous about  the mail! I lost a JC charm due to poor packaging and rough handling via USPS, now I'm really nervous... Gulp.:/


----------



## Caz71

tomatored said:


> Thanks Caz71. I wonder what year the bean was first introduced? I seem to remember it a loooong time ago, like the 80's.



It wouldnt surprise me from the 80s haha.

I have only been into Tiffany for about two years now so no idea when it originated. Id luv to be able to afford the gold ones. they are lovely too.


----------



## hellokitty1987

What do you guys layer your bean with? Looking for some ideas !


----------



## Caz71

hellokitty1987 said:


> What do you guys layer your bean with? Looking for some ideas .
> 
> I reckon it goes with most necklaces... Long chains. With my bow. A horseshoe. New tiny dbty. Its fun layering my mr bean


----------



## Caz71

tomatored said:


> Caz7I, I did get it authenticated and I'm just waiting for it to come in the mail. I'm very nervous about  the mail! I lost a JC charm due to poor packaging and rough handling via USPS, now I'm really nervous... Gulp.:/



I know that feeling!


----------



## tortoiseperson

The bean is so tiny! I had a silver one in the 80s with matching earrings, and it's so small I can't find it.  I tend to discard boxes because they take up too much room.

I know I haven't lost it outside the house, or sold it - but I've been looking through my stuff trying to locate it, and it's so frustrating that I can't.  I need to send up a quick request to St Anthony!


----------



## hellokitty1987

Caz71 said:


> hellokitty1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys layer your bean with? Looking for some ideas .
> 
> I reckon it goes with most necklaces... Long chains. With my bow. A horseshoe. New tiny dbty. Its fun layering my mr bean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hmm I was thinking dbty too!  Or long necklaces.. Will have to do some experimenting
Click to expand...


----------



## tomatored

Can you just take a T&Co. Authentic Bean into Tiffany's and have them lengthen the chain, or do you have to leave it for several days? I'm going to NYC this summer and may want a longer chain...


----------



## Caz71

tomatored said:


> Can you just take a T&Co. Authentic Bean into Tiffany's and have them lengthen the chain, or do you have to leave it for several days? I'm going to NYC this summer and may want a longer chain...



Id say takes a week


----------



## TrinketTattle

Ladies, I'm proud to present you.. my bean! 9mm in SS


----------



## tomatored

Ol should i panic? My package shipping to illinois from philadelphia has not been updated on tracking for two days. It was shipped monday the 15th priority. By now i usually have an update that says its in champaign illinois. But nothing. This is starting to feel eerily like the last time they lost my package and never found it. Ir am i overreacting?


----------



## karo

TrinketTattle said:


> Ladies, I'm proud to present you.. my bean! 9mm in SS


Congratulations! It's gorgeous! This size looks perfect on you!


----------



## TrinketTattle

karo said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous! This size looks perfect on you!



Thank you  I'm so happy!


----------



## Caz71

karo said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous! This size looks perfect on you!



Looks great on u. Enjoy! Think Ill wear mine too today!!


----------



## tomatored

tomatored said:


> Ol should i panic? My package shipping to illinois from philadelphia has not been updated on tracking for two days. It was shipped monday the 15th priority. By now i usually have an update that says its in champaign illinois. But nothing. This is starting to feel eerily like the last time they lost my package and never found it. Ir am i overreacting?



I'm sorry I posted this here. It belongs in a different thread. Please disregard.


----------



## tomatored

TrinketTattle said:


> Ladies, I'm proud to present you.. my bean! 9mm in SS



Perfectly darling on you. Congratulations!


----------



## sneezz

TrinketTattle said:


> Ladies, I'm proud to present you.. my bean! 9mm in SS



It looks awesome on you!


----------



## TrinketTattle

tomatored said:


> Perfectly darling on you. Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## TrinketTattle

sneezz said:


> It looks awesome on you!



Thanks! I love how versatile it is, aaah


----------



## TrinketTattle

Caz71 said:


> Looks great on u. Enjoy! Think Ill wear mine too today!!



Thank you


----------



## sneezz

TrinketTattle said:


> Thanks! I love how versatile it is, aaah



It really is. I wore my 12mm bean yesterday too.


----------



## tomatored

My turn! It arrived today, my 9mm Bean on 16 inch chain. This. Is. LOVE!


----------



## Caz71

tomatored said:


> View attachment 2148682
> 
> My turn! It arrived today, my 9mm Bean on 16 inch chain. This. Is. LOVE!



Hooray. Looks great. Enjoy


----------



## softcindy

softcindy said:


> Here are some more pics~even the diamonds are small but Tiffany's quality control makes them sparkling like stars.
> (sorry I have to cover my face...too shy)



Tiffany & Co. Elsa Peretti 18kt Yellow Gold Diamond Bean Pendant-Discontinued long time ago.
14mm, total carat weight of approximately .67 carats of diamonds.
Stamps/Markings: TIFFANY & CO, copyright Elsa Peretti, 750
Total Weight: 4.4 grams     

Got my diamond bean clean today at Tiffany and check how come they don't make diamond bean any more, the lady said "Because classic needs to be classic, so we should stop right there." haha


----------



## TrinketTattle

tomatored said:


> View attachment 2148682
> 
> My turn! It arrived today, my 9mm Bean on 16 inch chain. This. Is. LOVE!



We're bean twins  enjoy!


----------



## tomatored

Caz71 said:


> Hooray. Looks great. Enjoy



Thank you! I am really enjoying it, especially layering!


----------



## tomatored

TrinketTattle said:


> We're bean twins  enjoy!



Yes we are, 'cept I'm waaaay older! Lol.


----------



## darkangel07760

tomatored said:


> View attachment 2148682
> 
> My turn! It arrived today, my 9mm Bean on 16 inch chain. This. Is. LOVE!



How cute!!!


----------



## Caz71

tomatored said:


> Thank you! I am really enjoying it, especially layering!



Would luv to see layer pix if u can!!! Thanks Tomatored


----------



## tomatored

Caz71 said:


> Would luv to see layer pix if u can!!! Thanks Tomatored



Ill try tonight to take some and get thm posted.


----------



## tomatored

here is my new little 9mm Bean layered today with my cloud (ceramic) necklace and my natural pearl and carnelian necklace. Many compliments at work.


----------



## darkangel07760

tomatored said:


> View attachment 2156804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my new little 9mm Bean layered today with my cloud (ceramic) necklace and my natural pearl and carnelian necklace. Many compliments at work.


 
Looks great!


----------



## tomatored

Thanks Darkangel, I wear it nearly every day layered with chunkier things. Just LOVE it. Now I need it i gold!


----------



## Caz71

Interesting necklaces tomatored! Yes the gold is gorgeous. I got excited yest at work.. one customer was wearing a big bean. Didnt know what size it was but was chunky as... never seen it irl on a person.


----------



## tomatored

Maybe this has already been posted but I saw Cindy Crawford in her SS 9 mm bean necklace today on her infomercial. You have to look fast, it's a still shot of her but I rewound and hit pause and sure enough there it was. So pretty.


----------



## Caz71

tomatored said:


> Maybe this has already been posted but I saw Cindy Crawford in her SS 9 mm bean necklace today on her infomercial. You have to look fast, it's a still shot of her but I rewound and hit pause and sure enough there it was. So pretty.



Cool! I dont see celebrities wearing Tiffany!!!


----------



## xolvxo

I was watching old episodes of Giuliana and Bill and I'm pretty certain I saw Giuliana Rancic wearing a tiny gold bean pendant! I'm thinking it was when they were ttc.


----------



## darkangel07760

i need a gold bean. NEED. lol


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:


> i need a gold bean. NEED. lol



Hahahah. I felt this way about the gold bean as well when I saw it IRL... And the lapis... And the rose gold one... Hhaha


----------



## tomatored

darkangel07760 said:


> i need a gold bean. NEED. lol



I need one too!


----------



## thekaratekim

Does anyone happen to know if the bean ever came in 25 mm size? TIA


----------



## MatAllston

What does everyone think of the diamond platinum bean? Any modeling pics?


----------



## advokaitplm

MatAllston said:


> What does everyone think of the diamond platinum bean? Any modeling pics?



I love it but there's no modeling pics in here of it to my knowledge.


----------



## 6310254

I'm planning to join the club soon  gonna get a gold 9mm probably next week

I just read through this thread. All the lovely pictures just got me even more excited


----------



## darkangel07760

Omg can't wait to see your gold bean!!! I am figuring out what to sell to get one.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Got rose gold bean earrings for Christmas! So excited! 

Does anyone know how the rose gold will hold up to daily wear? I'm wondering if I'll have to remove them for showering.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Forgot to add a pic.


----------



## jinjia_1812

mrsinsyder said:


> Got rose gold bean earrings for Christmas! So excited!
> 
> Does anyone know how the rose gold will hold up to daily wear? I'm wondering if I'll have to remove them for showering.


I don't think you need to remove your earrings during shower. I have a rose gold necklace and I wear it to shower all the time and there's no problem or whatsoever


----------



## darkangel07760

mrsinsyder said:


> Forgot to add a pic.


 
supercute!!!


----------



## emchhardy

mrsinsyder - They're really pretty on you. Congrats.


These earrings are on my wish list but in the silver.


----------



## vintagerose

Wow I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread and perusing all your gorgeous photos for inspiration! I have just placed an order for an 18mm, 12mm and 9mm bean in SS (can you tell, I'm very indecisive...) Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## vintagerose

Hi Bean lovers!
Does anyone know whether the 9mm bean (current or any earlier versions) have engravings on the back of the pendant itself or is it only on the plates near the clasp? 

Also, how accurate and consistent are the actual dimensions of the beans? Could a 9mm bean for instance turn out to be 10mm on measuring with a ruler?


----------



## emchhardy

vintagerose - Congrats on your bean order.  It will be fun to see which one out of the three you'll end up going with.  The bean has been on my wish list for a while and I'm hoping to get one this year (I want the black jade one).


----------



## mills

vintagerose said:


> Hi Bean lovers!
> Does anyone know whether the 9mm bean (current or any earlier versions) have engravings on the back of the pendant itself or is it only on the plates near the clasp?
> 
> Also, how accurate and consistent are the actual dimensions of the beans? Could a 9mm bean for instance turn out to be 10mm on measuring with a ruler?



I recently received the rose gold bean which is 9mm, ordered online via tiffany site, and it doesn't have any engravings on the actual bean itself.


----------



## vintagerose

emchhardy said:


> vintagerose - Congrats on your bean order.  It will be fun to see which one out of the three you'll end up going with.  The bean has been on my wish list for a while and I'm hoping to get one this year (I want the black jade one).



Thank you so much emchhardy! I am looking forward to receiving the 12mm so I can finally compare the three. At the moment I'm really loving the 9mm (very dainty), but am thinking of extending the chain on the 18mm as the pendant itself is very heavy! I have been lusting after the black jade one for a long time too - it is so lovely, you must show off and post once it's in your hands!!


----------



## vintagerose

mills said:


> I recently received the rose gold bean which is 9mm, ordered online via tiffany site, and it doesn't have any engravings on the actual bean itself.



Thanks very much and congrats on your new rose gold bean!  What you said confirms what I read somewhere else - that the current beans have no engravings on the actual pendant. I am wondering if anyone owns an earlier version of the 9mm bean or knows if they were ever engraved on the back at any point?


----------



## nicky7

merekat703 said:


> Wore my silver DBTY with my large bean today.



I just found this thread, and saw your layering. It's beautiful!! I only have a small bean and a gold dbty for layering and it looks a little different.


----------



## nicky7

darkangel07760 said:


> Omg can't wait to see your gold bean!!! I am figuring out what to sell to get one.



Did you get one? If so, can you please upload a pic, as I'm interested in a gold bean? Thanks!


----------



## myfirstchanel

I just revived this from my boyfriend  a just because gift  love it!!


----------



## darkangel07760

nicky7 said:


> Did you get one? If so, can you please upload a pic, as I'm interested in a gold bean? Thanks!



Sadly no, but i saw the small one at tiffany's the other day and it was quite lovely


----------



## nicky7

darkangel07760 said:


> Sadly no, but i saw the small one at tiffany's the other day and it was quite lovely



Aren't they? But I'm torn between the gold bean or gold open heart...


----------



## darkangel07760

nicky7 said:


> Aren't they? But I'm torn between the gold bean or gold open heart...


I have the gold open heart, but i like the gold bean better


----------



## nicky7

darkangel07760 said:


> I have the gold open heart, but i like the gold bean better



I bet! I've seen great pics of your beans, and I like the large bean, as well as tiny ones! It's just sooo hard, when you have only one to pick... 

I've seen someone in a supermarket who was wearing a tiny rose gold bean the other day, and it looked gorgeous!

Anyway, I've got another year till I have to decide, so I'll keep watching over PF threads. This is a great thread. I love it!


----------



## nicky7

merekat703 said:


> Wore my silver DBTY with my large bean today.



That looks gorgeous! Very inspirational. Thank you for sharing the great photo.


----------



## nicky7

mrsinsyder said:


> Forgot to add a pic.



Sooo cute! 
I always take of the earrings before shower, as I've lost countless of them in the shower by now. I'll never want to lose precious Tiffany's, if I had, of course...


----------



## canyongirl

I love the Tiffany beans, but I was wondering if someone could explain the symbolism to me of the bean?  I'd love to hear what the bean means to you?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

canyongirl said:


> I love the Tiffany beans, but I was wondering if someone could explain the symbolism to me of the bean?  I'd love to hear what the bean means to you?



The Bean, according to EP, is the symbol of life.  I own a 14mm gold bean;  I've had it for years.  I bought it just because I liked it.


----------



## myfirstchanel

canyongirl said:


> I love the Tiffany beans, but I was wondering if someone could explain the symbolism to me of the bean?  I'd love to hear what the bean means to you?



To me it means the begining of life and a new start  I wore the mini Tiffany heart tags with the Tiffany blue my bf got me 2 years ago. Now that I'm in a new stage of my life I felt this necklace could symbolize the place of life I am in now  my bf got this for me as a just because necklace but it's because we are both older now and is in a new stage of life  good luck


----------



## mills

I love that the bean is symbolic for different reasons for each person. My husband bought me the rose gold bean just before Christmas as I have been looking for a piece of jewellery to commemorate the birth of my son (he's 2 now, but I couldn't find the right thing). So to me, the "origin of life" is his birth and having him come into our lives.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does anyone have a picture of them wearing the 9mm Bean necklace?


----------



## emem2

Hi everyone! Just wana share my yg bean it's the reason i fell in love with elsa perreti designs. Most of my tiffany are from elsa's


----------



## Cartierangel

Here's my yg bean. It's almost 20 years old and I still love it


----------



## Cartierangel

vintagerose said:


> Hi Bean lovers!
> Does anyone know whether the 9mm bean (current or any earlier versions) have engravings on the back of the pendant itself or is it only on the plates near the clasp?
> 
> Also, how accurate and consistent are the actual dimensions of the beans? Could a 9mm bean for instance turn out to be 10mm on measuring with a ruler?


My bean is about 18-19 years old and the back of the bean is engraved.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I have a large been with the engraving.


----------



## Nekko

I love the bean! Been eyeing one for awhile. Finally picked up on from eBay. I know it's a more vintage version. But, a little worried about the stamping. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## emem2

Looks genuine to me lovely!


----------



## emem2

May i  ask how much you paid for it? I seldom see gold beans from ebay


----------



## Nekko

emem2 said:


> May i  ask how much you paid for it? I seldom see gold beans from ebay




Yay thanks darling  i will pm you


----------



## TechPrincess

Cartierangel said:


> My bean is about 18-19 years old and the back of the bean is engraved.



I can tell you the newer ones are not engraved. Christmas before last my husband got me a 9 mm in silver from the Tiffany in KC and it is not.


----------



## Cartierangel

Nekko said:


> I love the bean! Been eyeing one for awhile. Finally picked up on from eBay. I know it's a more vintage version. But, a little worried about the stamping.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2699650


Here's my bean from approx 1996-97. I don't know how often they change their stamps but it seems to happen every so often, so because they don't look alike doesn't mean it isn't authentic. I guess you would have to do more research to be certain.


----------



## Nekko

Cartierangel said:


> Here's my bean from approx 1996-97. I don't know how often they change their stamps but it seems to happen every so often, so because they don't look alike doesn't mean it isn't authentic. I guess you would have to do more research to be certain.




Thank you very much. I figured they probably change the stamp from time to time.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I joined the bean club on Saturday! Hubby brought me a 12mm SS bean to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary  Love love love it! Do people find that they get minor scratches from your clothes on them?
What's the best way to keep them scratch free?
Just saw there was a platinum and diamond version! Does anyone know if this is still available? TIA x


----------



## princessLIL

I have the plain platinum bean with no diamonds.. I polish it once a week with a cloth and it removes minor scratches... My bean is from 2009.


----------



## princessLIL

I don't think the platinum bean with diamonds is available anymore.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just found out from TIFF's customer service that they're looking at relaunching the platinum and diamond bean in the next few months!!


----------



## darkangel07760

emem2 said:


> Hi everyone! Just wana share my yg bean it's the reason i fell in love with elsa perreti designs. Most of my tiffany are from elsa's



Thanks for sharing!  I currently have a big silver one.  I want a yellow gold one as well one day!


----------



## sophieemma

Hello bean lovers! 

My DH bought me the mini rose gold bean on our wedding day and I am very sad to say that it was packed away while we had building work done and I now can't find it. I really hope that it will turn up but it will be a while until our house is back to normal and until then I am just so worried. 

I had a look on ebay, and in haste bought this large vintage yellow gold bean. It was a good price (assuming it's real) and it arrived today. As it's vintage I'm not totally sure what the markings should look like so I'm hoping fellow owners could take a look and let me know what you think. I did post in Authenticate but the traffic seems quite low at the moment. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## jrwalco

Greetings, all!

I own a 18 mm bean that I received as a gift in 2002 or 2003 from my now-husband.  Shortly after receiving my bean I had the original 16" chain (the 18 mm beans came on 16" chains back then) shortened to 14" so I could wear the bean nestled above the necklines of the conservative businesswear I wore to work.  My career and attire have changed since then and I now find the 14" length fairly constricting, so I use a necklace extender to vary the length of my bean, but usually wear it around 15" or so.  Picture of the length and the back of the bean are below.

On to my question.  I am in the process of deciding between purchasing a 9 mm or 12 mm bean to layer with my 18 mm bean and also to wear by itself.  I recently said goodbye to my 17 year-old-cat earlier this summer.  She loved to play with jelly beans as a kitten so her nickname was "Beans."  I was looking for a special way to remember her, and what better way than with a piece of Tiffany?  

I searched this thread for pictures to help guide my decision, but would be grateful for other opinions based on your experience with your beans.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## DiamondsForever

jrwalco said:


> Greetings, all!
> 
> I own a 18 mm bean that I received as a gift in 2002 or 2003 from my now-husband.  Shortly after receiving my bean I had the original 16" chain (the 18 mm beans came on 16" chains back then) shortened to 14" so I could wear the bean nestled above the necklines of the conservative businesswear I wore to work.  My career and attire have changed since then and I now find the 14" length fairly constricting, so I use a necklace extender to vary the length of my bean, but usually wear it around 15" or so.  Picture of the length and the back of the bean are below.
> 
> On to my question.  I am in the process of deciding between purchasing a 9 mm or 12 mm bean to layer with my 18 mm bean and also to wear by itself.  I recently said goodbye to my 17 year-old-cat earlier this summer.  She loved to play with jelly beans as a kitten so her nickname was "Beans."  I was looking for a special way to remember her, and what better way than with a piece of Tiffany?
> 
> I searched this thread for pictures to help guide my decision, but would be grateful for other opinions based on your experience with your beans.  Thank you in advance!



DH brought me a 12mm SS bean for our recent wedding anniversary, am really enjoying wearing the bean at that size. I had a v.hard time choosing between 9 and 12mm. As I'm nearly 5'10 found the 12mm stood out a little bit more. DH preferred that size. I tend to wear it alone but also planning to layer it with longer necklaces. Both are beautiful, would say the 12mm has a little more 'weight' to it which I really liked. HTH


----------



## darkangel07760

sophieemma said:


> Hello bean lovers!
> 
> My DH bought me the mini rose gold bean on our wedding day and I am very sad to say that it was packed away while we had building work done and I now can't find it. I really hope that it will turn up but it will be a while until our house is back to normal and until then I am just so worried.
> 
> I had a look on ebay, and in haste bought this large vintage yellow gold bean. It was a good price (assuming it's real) and it arrived today. As it's vintage I'm not totally sure what the markings should look like so I'm hoping fellow owners could take a look and let me know what you think. I did post in Authenticate but the traffic seems quite low at the moment.
> 
> Thank you so much!



I am SO loathe to say this, but it looks a bit fishy to me... Doesn't Tiffany use the 750 stamp to indicate it is 18k?  I don't recall them ever using the 18k... Can someone chime in on this?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Does anyone layer two beans of different metals? Or layer a rose gold bean with a white metal?
I was given a gift card for Portero and the only thing I could find that I loved was a rose gold 9mm bean. I had just enough left on the gift card to snag an 18mm silver bean (it was the only thing on Portero under $150  ).
I haven't worn Tiffany in a long time - for necklaces if I wear anything I usually wear some kind of silver pendant from Etsy on a chain (I have a diamond/sterling shark's tooth, a silver dart, a paper plane - you get the idea, something different). I don't own ANY rose gold (although I love it) except an Hermès ring that I wear almost every day as a right hand ring.

So...I am wondering if I can wear the two beans together? Or if I can layer the rose gold one with any silver necklace? Your sage advice (and maybe mod shots?) is/are deeply deeply appreciated!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Omg the platinum and diamond bean still exists!! I tried it on in Tiffany on 5th Avenue in NYC yesterday. It's so sparkley! Sadly at $5000 its a little over budget right now. Half carat diamond weight, so beautiful.


----------



## phillj12

QuelleFromage said:


> Does anyone layer two beans of different metals? Or layer a rose gold bean with a white metal?
> I was given a gift card for Portero and the only thing I could find that I loved was a rose gold 9mm bean. I had just enough left on the gift card to snag an 18mm silver bean (it was the only thing on Portero under $150  ).
> I haven't worn Tiffany in a long time - for necklaces if I wear anything I usually wear some kind of silver pendant from Etsy on a chain (I have a diamond/sterling shark's tooth, a silver dart, a paper plane - you get the idea, something different). I don't own ANY rose gold (although I love it) except an Hermès ring that I wear almost every day as a right hand ring.
> 
> So...I am wondering if I can wear the two beans together? Or if I can layer the rose gold one with any silver necklace? Your sage advice (and maybe mod shots?) is/are deeply deeply appreciated!!




I think RG and WG look great layered together, not sure about two beans together, would have to see how they look.


----------



## keodi

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg the platinum and diamond bean still exists!! I tried it on in Tiffany on 5th Avenue in NYC yesterday. It's so sparkley! Sadly at $5000 its a little over budget right now. Half carat diamond weight, so beautiful.



Good to know, I have been deciding between the diamond and platinum bean and the DBTY necklace.


----------



## staceyjan

I have a bean on the wire necklace that is probably over ten years old.  It is pretty tarnished so I am going to get it polished then I will start wearing it again especially since my DD is eyeing it.  Do they still make the wire necklace with the bean?


----------



## Foxysnob

My first purchase in a long time, 12mm Black Jade Bean on a 16" ss chain!!


----------



## leechiyong

Foxysnob said:


> My first purchase in a long time, 12mm Black Jade Bean on a 16" ss chain!!



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Foxysnob

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!


Thanks, I have had my eye on it for a while!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Foxysnob said:


> My first purchase in a long time, 12mm Black Jade Bean on a 16" ss chain!!



Congratulations this is beautiful! Love the bean!


----------



## emchhardy

Foxysnob - Congrats and good choice - I have it as well


----------



## Foxysnob

Decided to give you all a pic of my bean collection!
From left to right- 9mm in SS, 12mm in SS, 12mm Black Jade and 18mm also in SS!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Foxysnob said:


> Decided to give you all a pic of my bean collection!
> From left to right- 9mm in SS, 12mm in SS, 12mm Black Jade and 18mm also in SS!



Oo great picture. Which is your favourite? Need a diamond one to join the fam....


----------



## Foxysnob

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo great picture. Which is your favourite? Need a diamond one to join the fam....


The 9mm is my favorite! Purely because it was bought in the NY store for me on my first trip there! Would love a diamond one but may be saving for it for a while!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Foxysnob said:


> The 9mm is my favorite! Purely because it was bought in the NY store for me on my first trip there! Would love a diamond one but may be saving for it for a while!!



Aww that's a lovely mommento of NYC. I agree about the diamond bean... One day...!


----------



## petiteday

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and purchased my very first Tiffany & Co 18k gold Elsa Peretti bean necklace piece from ebay.  I received it today and it's in great condition. I feels very solid and I purchased it at a great price. I'd have to get the necklace shortened though. Could anyone authenticate this from the pictures? I have mastered how to post pics and not sure if I can since I am new. It's sold eBay item 141724638953. The seller has a 14 day return policy.


----------



## littleblackbag

princessLIL said:


> I have the plain platinum bean with no diamonds.. I polish it once a week with a cloth and it removes minor scratches... My bean is from 2009.



What sort of cloth do you polish your platinum with please? I can't find a cloth for polishing platinum. I have a silver cloth and a gold cloth but no platinum one. TIA


----------



## klb4556

Hi everyone! Looking to get a bean and wondering if I order online, how can I get it shortened?


----------



## klb4556

Also which size does this appear to be? Thanks


----------



## LizO...

klb4556 said:


> Also which size does this appear to be? Thanks


My guess, 14mm.


----------



## klb4556

LizO... said:


> My guess, 14mm.



would you say I could get the chain shortened by a local good jeweler or would tiffany have to do it?


----------



## klb4556

darkangel07760 said:


> I decided that i am going to collect the beans, so i snatched up the 9mm again. I got it from ebay, but i thought it was a 12mm at first. I paid $78 for it, free shipping.



I know this is quite and older threat, but maybe I can get a reply by chance  

is the 12mm bean a lot heavier than the 9mm?


----------



## Foxysnob

klb4556 said:


> I know this is quite and older threat, but maybe I can get a reply by chance
> 
> is the 12mm bean a lot heavier than the 9mm?


I have both and there is a small difference in weight between the 9mm and 12mm, it depends on what you are looking for really, the 9 is tiny but sits really well on my neck on a 16" chain, my 12 is on an 18" chain and again looks great! My pic above of my collection shows them all quite well!


----------



## klb4556

Foxysnob said:


> I have both and there is a small difference in weight between the 9mm and 12mm, it depends on what you are looking for really, the 9 is tiny but sits really well on my neck on a 16" chain, my 12 is on an 18" chain and again looks great! My pic above of my collection shows them all quite well!



thank you so much for answering!! also, would you say that for $125, the 9mm feels substantial even though it's so small?


----------



## DiamondsForever

klb4556 said:


> thank you so much for answering!! also, would you say that for $125, the 9mm feels substantial even though it's so small?



I was set on a 9mm bean, but when I went to the store with DH I ended up settling on the 12mm. I was attracted to the 12mm being slightly more weighty but still a dainty size. Have you tried them on? Its worth it if you can.  I would still love a diamond bean one day! (Dreaming....


----------



## Foxysnob

I still want that diamond bean too! I agree about the 12mm being a bit more weighty, there is a difference, I love them both!


----------



## klb4556

DiamondsForever said:


> I was set on a 9mm bean, but when I went to the store with DH I ended up settling on the 12mm. I was attracted to the 12mm being slightly more weighty but still a dainty size. Have you tried them on? Its worth it if you can.  I would still love a diamond bean one day! (Dreaming....



no, I'm definitely not anywhere I can try them on.. which is maybe why I should wait until I can


----------



## klb4556

Heres my 9mm bean i ordered for myself for Christmas. I'm going to exchange it for the 12 because I'm just not fully happy. I also wanted the tiffany and elsa peretti stamped on the back which it wasn't at this size for some reason. I guess I'm weird but if you're spending the money you want it to be what you really want


----------



## DiamondsForever

klb4556 said:


> Heres my 9mm bean i ordered for myself for Christmas. I'm going to exchange it for the 12 because I'm just not fully happy. I also wanted the tiffany and elsa peretti stamped on the back which it wasn't at this size for some reason. I guess I'm weird but if you're spending the money you want it to be what you really want



The 9mm looks lovely on you. Was it just the stamp you were unhappy about? I was given a 12mm in 2014 and that doesn't have a stamp on the back either.


----------



## klb4556

DiamondsForever said:


> The 9mm looks lovely on you. Was it just the stamp you were unhappy about? I was given a 12mm in 2014 and that doesn't have a stamp on the back either.



Thank you and no, it wasn't just the lack of the stamp, it was when I opened it I was immediately disappointed and it was just way too small for me. I just realized the picture is sideways, uploaded from mobile.. sorry everyone lol


----------



## LizO...

klb4556 said:


> Thank you and no, it wasn't just the lack of the stamp, it was when I opened it I was immediately disappointed and it was just way too small for me. I just realized the picture is sideways, uploaded from mobile.. sorry everyone lol



I totally can understand you.
I have the 9mm YG bean and I am disappointed too.
It is to small.
Unfortunately I cannot give it back.
I will add the 12mm SS bean to it,
maybe this will work.


----------



## DiamondsForever

klb4556 said:


> Thank you and no, it wasn't just the lack of the stamp, it was when I opened it I was immediately disappointed and it was just way too small for me. I just realized the picture is sideways, uploaded from mobile.. sorry everyone lol



I understand. I was sure I wanted the 9mm but when DH and I went to the store to choose one, the 12mm was the one. Its still dainty but you can see a little more detail. Can you exchange the 9mm?


----------



## areyoulistening

I'm really contemplating the 9mm bean. I like the dainty-ness. (I really like small necklaces). Hmm..


----------



## klb4556

DiamondsForever said:


> I understand. I was sure I wanted the 9mm but when DH and I went to the store to choose one, the 12mm was the one. Its still dainty but you can see a little more detail. Can you exchange the 9mm?



I'm not anywhere close to a Tiffany, so I just ordered the 12mm a few nights ago and it should be here in a few days.. then I'll make my final comparison and probably return the 9mm. I really wanted the 12 in the first place, but because I bought with Christmas money, I got the 9 since it was cheaper.


----------



## klb4556

LizO... said:


> I totally can understand you.
> I have the 9mm YG bean and I am disappointed too.
> It is to small.
> Unfortunately I cannot give it back.
> I will add the 12mm SS bean to it,
> maybe this will work.



did you get it as a gift?


----------



## klb4556

areyoulistening said:


> I'm really contemplating the 9mm bean. I like the dainty-ness. (I really like small necklaces). Hmm..



It is definitely dainty, I really do like that aspect. Very good for layering


----------



## DiamondsForever

klb4556 said:


> I'm not anywhere close to a Tiffany, so I just ordered the 12mm a few nights ago and it should be here in a few days.. then I'll make my final comparison and probably return the 9mm. I really wanted the 12 in the first place, but because I bought with Christmas money, I got the 9 since it was cheaper.



Good call ordering the 12. Let us know which one you prefer, will be interested to hear.


----------



## LizO...

klb4556 said:


> did you get it as a gift?



No 
I bought it myself.
My SA told me that the mini bean would suit me and 
I always wanted a gold bean.....it was cheaper as the 12mm and 
I thought it will work.
Then I waited to long to give it back.
In the meanwhile I extended the chain to 17IN so that I can layer the bean 
with other necklaces.
But I am still angry with myself that I didn't listen to my heart.

Lesson learned, I suppose


----------



## DiamondsForever

I just purchased the mini bean earrings in SS  the SA was very helpful and pleasant. We both agreed the mini size look good as I have very small ears! So pleased.


----------



## klb4556

DiamondsForever said:


> I just purchased the mini bean earrings in SS  the SA was very helpful and pleasant. We both agreed the mini size look good as I have very small ears! So pleased.



great!! you'll have to show us  soon!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

9mm bean earrings in SS. Wearing them with my Bean necklace back to work. Getting lots of compliments!


----------



## LizO...

DiamondsForever said:


> 9mm bean earrings in SS. Wearing them with my Bean necklace back to work. Getting lots of compliments!



Please, please share a modeling picture.
What size is your bean necklace ?


----------



## DiamondsForever

LizO... said:


> Please, please share a modeling picture.
> What size is your bean necklace ?



Here you go. My bean necklace is 12mm but I have very small ears so the 9mm size were better!


----------



## LizO...

DiamondsForever said:


> Here you go. My bean necklace is 12mm but I have very small ears so the 9mm size were better!



Thank you so much 

It is already a long time in my mind.
9mm earrings and 12mm necklace must be the perfect combination.
Looks great.
Size is absolutely right for your earlobe.


----------



## LizO...

DiamondsForever said:


> 9mm bean earrings in SS. Wearing them with my Bean necklace back to work. Getting lots of compliments!



I ordered them online minutes ago 
They are so beautiful.


----------



## DiamondsForever

LizO... said:


> I ordered them online minutes ago
> They are so beautiful.



Yay! That's exciting. Do post pictures when they arrive. I think you'll be pleased. They're like silver studs but a bit more distinctly Tiffany because of the shape.


----------



## LizO...

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay! That's exciting. Do post pictures when they arrive. I think you'll be pleased. They're like silver studs but a bit more distinctly Tiffany because of the shape.



I will do,promised.
But it can take a while,
they will deliver maybe just in three weeks.
The Bunny Charm I ordered also is not available yet *sigh*


----------



## DiamondsForever

LizO... said:


> I will do,promised.
> But it can take a while,
> they will deliver maybe just in three weeqks.
> The Bunny Charm I ordered also is not available yet *sigh*



Wow that's a long delivery time! Something to look forward to hey


----------



## whifi

Can any of you bean experts tell which size this is based on the photo?  It's so hard to tell, and most secondhand sellers don't know what size they have! Thank you!


----------



## LizO...

DiamondsForever said:


> Wow that's a long delivery time! Something to look forward to hey



The arrived yesterday :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:
Unexpected, but hey, I don't complain 
Here are some pictures as promised:

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12508


----------



## DiamondsForever

LizO... said:


> The arrived yesterday :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:
> Unexpected, but hey, I don't complain
> Here are some pictures as promised:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12508



Very classy and beautiful! Are you pleased with them?


----------



## LizO...

DiamondsForever said:


> Very classy and beautiful! Are you pleased with them?



Absolutely !

Thank you


----------



## Foxysnob

LizO... said:


> The arrived yesterday :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:
> Unexpected, but hey, I don't complain
> Here are some pictures as promised:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12508


These are so beautiful! Might have to get these, was worried they might look too big in my ears as I have small lobes too!


----------



## Foxysnob

They are out off stock online, so dissapointed


----------



## Foxysnob

whifi said:


> Can any of you bean experts tell which size this is based on the photo?  It's so hard to tell, and most secondhand sellers don't know what size they have! Thank you!


This looks like the 18mm or 20mm to me!


----------



## LizO...

Foxysnob said:


> They are out off stock online, so dissapointed



Call the customer service.
I know they can move the item from other "locations" in Europe
and the earrings are available in Germany.
I gave them a call because I was interested in the bunny charm,
which is not on the website yet.
I was able to buy the bunny charm, even it is not officially in 
Europe available and it was delivered after 4 days.
Just because I ordered by phone.

BTW I love your Bean Collection


----------



## whifi

hooray, I got my bean (and my very first Tiffany piece!). according to the ebay seller I got it from, this is the 14mm? slightly bigger than I was expecting, but I love it. thought I'd need to get it lengthened, but the 16" is perfect. (please excuse the semi-messy hair, it is insanely windy here today!)


----------



## LizO...

whifi said:


> hooray, I got my bean (and my very first Tiffany piece!). according to the ebay seller I got it from, this is the 14mm? slightly bigger than I was expecting, but I love it. thought I'd need to get it lengthened, but the 16" is perfect. (please excuse the semi-messy hair, it is insanely windy here today!)



What a bean 
It looks more like 18mm or even bigger to me.
But.....I have to admit, I like the size on you.
It looks great !


----------



## Susan45

LizO... said:


> The arrived yesterday :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:
> Unexpected, but hey, I don't complain
> Here are some pictures as promised:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12508



They look great!


----------



## Susan45

whifi said:


> hooray, I got my bean (and my very first Tiffany piece!). according to the ebay seller I got it from, this is the 14mm? slightly bigger than I was expecting, but I love it. thought I'd need to get it lengthened, but the 16" is perfect. (please excuse the semi-messy hair, it is insanely windy here today!)



Very nice.  I agree it looks bigger.  I have a 20mm and it looks closer to my size.  I agree the 16" hangs nicely on you.  Congratulations!


----------



## whifi

you ladies are right, it definitely looks more like the 18mm based on what I can find googling for photos. I guess that means I got an even better deal than I thought  but I love this size on me, great for everyday but also makes a little bit of a statement. very happy with it, and already got multiple compliments today!


----------



## Foxysnob

LizO... said:


> Call the customer service.
> I know they can move the item from other "locations" in Europe
> and the earrings are available in Germany.
> I gave them a call because I was interested in the bunny charm,
> which is not on the website yet.
> I was able to buy the bunny charm, even it is not officially in
> Europe available and it was delivered after 4 days.
> Just because I ordered by phone.
> 
> BTW I love your Bean Collection


Thanks, got the back in stock email and ordered them yesterday!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Foxysnob said:


> Thanks, got the back in stock email and ordered them yesterday!!



Exciting! Do post pictures when they arrive


----------



## LizO...

Susan45 said:


> They look great!



Thank you


----------



## LizO...

Foxysnob said:


> Thanks, got the back in stock email and ordered them yesterday!!



You will love them.
Let us know when they arrive


----------



## hippomoomin

I am glad this thread is still active. 
I wonder if there is any trick to get a bean in good condition (meaning brand new). I ordered one in 12mm gold last December and was super disappointed that the one I received looked used: it had a pretty obvious dent in the front, and multiple scratches. With 1,200 plus tax that is not acceptable, not to mention the box looked dusty and worn. I returned that for a 12mm silver, and still I could see scratches on the surface of the bean, though much less obvious. I don't think a brand new product should look that way: I ordered two eternal circles in sterling silver in 2014 and both were in perfect condition. 

I just don't know if a re-order would guarantee a better bean, and am afraid that Tiffany would think I am abusing their return policies. I want to mention right after I placed the gold bean in 12mm order, I got a notice that the product was out of stock, but it was shipped four to five days later to me. So it was probably something returned by another customer who had some significant use of the product before returning. It is quite frustrating.


----------



## Violet Bleu

hippomoomin said:


> I am glad this thread is still active.
> I wonder if there is any trick to get a bean in good condition (meaning brand new). I ordered one in 12mm gold last December and was super disappointed that the one I received looked used: it had a pretty obvious dent in the front, and multiple scratches. With 1,200 plus tax that is not acceptable, not to mention the box looked dusty and worn. I returned that for a 12mm silver, and still I could see scratches on the surface of the bean, though much less obvious. I don't think a brand new product should look that way: I ordered two eternal circles in sterling silver in 2014 and both were in perfect condition.
> 
> I just don't know if a re-order would guarantee a better bean, and am afraid that Tiffany would think I am abusing their return policies. I want to mention right after I placed the gold bean in 12mm order, I got a notice that the product was out of stock, but it was shipped four to five days later to me. So it was probably something returned by another customer who had some significant use of the product before returning. It is quite frustrating.




Are you able to visit a store?


----------



## hippomoomin

I live in a small town and I think the closest shop is more than 3 hours away. I will be in Seattle in March so I guess I can visit the store there. I was hoping items shipped from the storage would be more likely to be "brand new" than the ones that have been inspected and touched by many customers in a store, but well... you cannot tell.


----------



## Violet Bleu

hippomoomin said:


> I live in a small town and I think the closest shop is more than 3 hours away. I will be in Seattle in March so I guess I can visit the store there. I was hoping items shipped from the storage would be more likely to be "brand new" than the ones that have been inspected and touched by many customers in a store, but well... you cannot tell.




I can see why you would think that, but stores usually have more than one item in stock and will sell you the untouched new item that is still wrapped up. You also have the opportunity to inspect the item before you purchase it! [emoji4]


----------



## hippomoomin

Violet Bleu said:


> I can see why you would think that, but stores usually have more than one item in stock and will sell you the untouched new item that is still wrapped up. You also have the opportunity to inspect the item before you purchase it! [emoji4]


I will definitely visit the Tiffany in downtown Seattle. It looks like a big store and hope it has lots of items in stock.


----------



## Violet Bleu

hippomoomin said:


> I will definitely visit the Tiffany in downtown Seattle. It looks like a big store and hope it has lots of items in stock.




Good idea! Post pics if you find something! [emoji4]


----------



## staceyjan

I have the bean earrings and bean on a wire.  Here is a pic of me w the earring.  I think it is a large bean maybe 18mm but it has been so long since I bought them, I cannot remember.  They are at least 12 yrs old.  They were clip ons that Tiffany changed to posts for me.


----------



## secw1977

Hello enablers, I was wondering if I could ask you Ladies some advice? My DH bought me the mini bean in SS for Christmas. I adore it! I am usually a platinum wearer, but I do love this pendant. I have not taken it off since I got it. I have relaced wearing my rose gold open heart on a platinum chain with the mini bean. Do you think it is too much to get the matching bracelet to stack with my other bracelets? Or should I look at getting something else? We are going to New York later on this year and DH has offered to buy me something from Tiffany's. Thank you in advance xxx


----------



## LizO...

secw1977 said:


> Hello enablers, I was wondering if I could ask you Ladies some advice? My DH bought me the mini bean in SS for Christmas. I adore it! I am usually a platinum wearer, but I do love this pendant. I have not taken it off since I got it. I have relaced wearing my rose gold open heart on a platinum chain with the mini bean. Do you think it is too much to get the matching bracelet to stack with my other bracelets? Or should I look at getting something else? We are going to New York later on this year and DH has offered to buy me something from Tiffany's. Thank you in advance xxx



I have not seen the new bean bracelets in person,
but I think it is not to much.
I wear my bean necklace and earrings together with my
Elsa Peretti Charm bracelet where is also a bean included.
When I have time I try to do some pics.


----------



## secw1977

Thank you. That would be brilliant xxx


----------



## LizO...

secw1977 said:


> Thank you. That would be brilliant xxx


 
It is NOT easy to make a picture of wearing the set.
I hope you can see at least something on the picture.


http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12562


----------



## secw1977

LizO... said:


> It is NOT easy to make a picture of wearing the set.
> I hope you can see at least something on the picture.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12562


I love the look. Just beautiful. Thank you. Your charm bracelet has always been a favourite of mine. I think I will give the bean bracelet a try. Many thanks xx


----------



## thewildraven

Just posted on the DBTY thread, but thought I would also show my rose gold bean paired with the DBTY necklace &#128512;...I  have been researching the DBTY necklaces for a while and  &#128512;, decided to go for the .12 in platinum on. 16" chain, it is paired with the 9mm rose gold bead also on a 16" chain. I also have the YG bean, the same size which I like but I prefer the tone of the RG on this occasion. I did buy the bigger silver bean (that was the start of my bean fetish &#128522 but I bought the 14mm and it's too big, it just looks wrong on me. Any way here's the RG bean and dbty necklace


----------



## goldengirl123

Trying to decide between the YG bean necklace or the YG mini bow necklace.  Any recommendations or suggestions? TIA!


----------



## thewildraven

I personally prefer the bean, its solid and it doesn't flip or move around. I think the bow would end up flipping and that would annoy me too much. .. just my personal thoughts and I could be totally wrong


----------



## rosevelours

Today I got the Bean necklace (12mm) and the earrings (9mm). I am very happy with my new pieces. I post pics, even they aren't the best, as I haven't found much pics of Bean earrings.


----------



## LizO...

rosevelours said:


> Today I got the Bean necklace (12mm) and the earrings (9mm). I am very happy with my new pieces. I post pics, even they aren't the best, as I haven't found much pics of Bean earrings.




Perfect every day set


----------



## rosevelours

LizO... said:


> Perfect every day set




Yes it is, I am just Loving The Beans


----------



## pinky7129

Which size bean is the more traditional and classic bean? The 12mm or 16 mm? or even 9 mm?

Thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

pinky7129 said:


> Which size bean is the more traditional and classic bean? The 12mm or 16 mm? or even 9 mm?
> 
> Thank you!


I think the 16mm is the classic size, but to be honest you have to get the size that works for you!  I feel that if you are looking for an everyday pice, that picking something that is proportional to your figure would be best.  However, if you are looking for a bolder look, pick something at least one size bigger than you would normally wear. Hope that helps!


----------



## rosevelours

pinky7129 said:


> Which size bean is the more traditional and classic bean? The 12mm or 16 mm? or even 9 mm?
> 
> Thank you!




I don't know what the classic size is. As I got my Bean I tried first the 14 mm and it was too big for me for everyday wear as I prefer more dainty jewellery. I went with the 12 mm. I am happy with the 12 mm I wear it 24/7 since I got it about 3-4 weeks ago. Sometimes I think even 12mm is on the bigger side, still dainty not too small but not overwhelming.


----------



## MatAllston

My bean.


----------



## Marjan79

My first beans. I love the green ones but first I have to try the ones from jasper to see if I wear them enough [emoji6]


----------



## LizO...

Marjan79 said:


> My first beans. I love the green ones but first I have to try the ones from jasper to see if I wear them enough [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315206



Absolut great !
Do you wear the earrings and the necklace together or seperate ?


----------



## Marjan79

LizO... said:


> Absolut great !
> Do you wear the earrings and the necklace together or seperate ?




I wear the earrings from the moment I had them the necklace when it goes with my clothes [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## chrissaling

Dear bean lovers, especially those with gemstone bean necklaces - how is the stone attached to the chain? Does the bean slide on the chain? Thinking of exchanging my (broken) green jade bean earrings for the necklace! Thanks in advance!


----------



## joseybird

I've been surfing the Tiffany site obsessively, looking for simple, "unusual" yet classic pieces to put on my wishlist. The bean collection seems perfect for me! Such a pity so many pieces are discontinued, though, as I've been hooked on the idea of collecting matching earrings, necklace, ring, and bracelet for a "put together" look that tends to escape me fashion-wise 

(I feel I look better in yellow gold, which just kills me, as gold jewelry is so expensive, and some of my most-wanted Tiffany pieces don't come in yellow gold!)


----------



## Bommie

My beanie from 5 yrs ago in 14mm I believe.. Now I'm thinking of getting a bean rose gold in size 9mm or vCa sweet Alhambra rose gold carnelian..  Hopefully both.. [emoji6]

..


----------



## missdennies

rosevelours said:


> Today I got the Bean necklace (12mm) and the earrings (9mm). I am very happy with my new pieces. I post pics, even they aren't the best, as I haven't found much pics of Bean earrings.


 
Lovely! Thanks for posting. I have two different size bean necklaces and have been wanting to get the earrings for a while. This has definitely pushed me to get them sooner than later.


----------



## rosevelours

missdennies said:


> Lovely! Thanks for posting. I have two different size bean necklaces and have been wanting to get the earrings for a while. This has definitely pushed me to get them sooner than later.




I can highly recommend The Bean Earrings! They Look Great and are Comfortable to wear.


----------



## missdennies

rosevelours said:


> I can highly recommend The Bean Earrings! They Look Great and are Comfortable to wear.


 
Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## jsales0

Hello. Forgive me for posting in the wrong place but can some of you Peretti experts chime in to confirm that I bought fake vintage earrings? I posted on the authenticate jewelry thread.


http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30204203


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Yellow Gold 14mm bean


----------



## tokyofro

Has anyone had their chain lengthened recently? I saw the $15 for the first inch + $5 after that bit. However, when I called HQ I was quoted at $55 for the first inch. I tried a store, and was told the same, another store said $70 for the first inch, and the last store said they need to see it first. Does it really depend on who you ask? :/ I'd rather be choked by my too short chain than have to pay more than the cost of buying a brand new chain just to extend the necklace a little.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

tokyofro said:


> Has anyone had their chain lengthened recently? I saw the $15 for the first inch + $5 after that bit. However, when I called HQ I was quoted at $55 for the first inch. I tried a store, and was told the same, another store said $70 for the first inch, and the last store said they need to see it first. Does it really depend on who you ask? :/ I'd rather be choked by my too short chain than have to pay more than the cost of buying a brand new chain just to extend the necklace a little.



What piece are you extending?  For standard silver chain it is $50 for the first inch and $5 each additional.  Gold, of course, is more.


----------



## tokyofro

AntiqueShopper said:


> What piece are you extending?  For standard silver chain it is $50 for the first inch and $5 each additional.  Gold, of course, is more.


It's the sterling silver 18 mm bean. I could have sworn I saw it posted somewhere that it was cheaper... I understand the cost of labor and materials, but I guess I didn't expect it to cost as much as buying a brand new chain.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

tokyofro said:


> It's the sterling silver 18 mm bean. I could have sworn I saw it posted somewhere that it was cheaper... I understand the cost of labor and materials, but I guess I didn't expect it to cost as much as buying a brand new chain.



It is kind of crazy, and if the piece was removable from the chain then I would just get a new chain.


----------



## sunshinesash

Was in TCO recently, and I've always had my eye on the bean pendant, but have never actually tried it on. Was really curious about the size difference between 9 mm and 12 mm, especially because the price jump is pretty substantial between the two sizes. 

Anywho, I understood why there was a price difference when I saw them in personthe 12 mm is A LOT bigger than the 9 mm! I tried on the 9 mm in gold and silver, and the 12 mm in silver, and I loved the 9 mm so much more on me! The SA agreed that the 9 mm definitely suited my frame better. 

The gold really was the stand out by a long shotit is SO gorgeous. Definitely high up on my wish listmight still get the silver in the interim, tho. It's just THAT good that I wouldn't mind having both!


----------



## miasra

Can someone post a modeling pic of a gold 9mm bean necklace 16"? TIA!


----------



## miasra

thewildraven said:


> Just posted on the DBTY thread, but thought I would also show my rose gold bean paired with the DBTY necklace &#128512;...I  have been researching the DBTY necklaces for a while and  &#128512;, decided to go for the .12 in platinum on. 16" chain, it is paired with the 9mm rose gold bead also on a 16" chain. I also have the YG bean, the same size which I like but I prefer the tone of the RG on this occasion. I did buy the bigger silver bean (that was the start of my bean fetish &#128522 but I bought the 14mm and it's too big, it just looks wrong on me. Any way here's the RG bean and dbty necklace
> View attachment 3281920



Can you please post your yellow gold 9mm bean? Been thinking about buying it. Thank you!


----------



## LizO...

Just woke up and saw your post.
Here is a pic from my 9mm bean.
The chain lengthened to 17 IN, but maybe it is helping you making a decision.
For layering the size of the bean is ok, but for my taste 12mm is the perfect size for wearing it alone.


----------



## LizO...




----------



## miasra

LizO... said:


> View attachment 3429422



Thank you, thank you! This helped tremendously!


----------



## MatAllston

LizO... said:


> View attachment 3429422



Liz - as much as I love DBTY and bean (own 5 DBTYs and a bean) forget about those, your Schlumberger egg is TDF!!!


----------



## LizO...

MatAllston said:


> Liz - as much as I love DBTY and bean (own 5 DBTYs and a bean) forget about those, your Schlumberger egg is TDF!!!


Makes me happy.
Thank you


----------



## tarana6

LizO... said:


> View attachment 3429419
> View attachment 3429420
> 
> Just woke up and saw your post.
> Here is a pic from my 9mm bean.
> The chain lengthened to 17 IN, but maybe it is helping you making a decision.
> For layering the size of the bean is ok, but for my taste 12mm is the perfect size for wearing it alone.


Wow love!!! The pink egg pendant is on my wishlist


----------



## thewildraven

miasra said:


> Can you please post your yellow gold 9mm bean? Been thinking about buying it. Thank you!



Hi, just taken a couple of pictures, one layered with a platinum necklace & one on its own .. Hope it helps
Sorry bout the redness been sitting in the sun


----------



## goldengirl123

Question - I've been wanting a bean necklace for a long time. I was able to visit a Tiffany store last weekend and purchased a sterling silver, 14mm bean necklace. When I looked at it when I got home, I noticed that there are no hallmarks on the back of the bean. Only the chain has the hallmarks. Is that typical? When I read through all of the posts on this thread, it looks like the other beans have hallmarks on the back of the bean itself. I know this is authentic since I purchased it directly from the store. Just wondering if/when this changed.


----------



## AlyceG

goldengirl123 said:


> Question - I've been wanting a bean necklace for a long time. I was able to visit a Tiffany store last weekend and purchased a sterling silver, 14mm bean necklace. When I looked at it when I got home, I noticed that there are no hallmarks on the back of the bean. Only the chain has the hallmarks. Is that typical? When I read through all of the posts on this thread, it looks like the other beans have hallmarks on the back of the bean itself. I know this is authentic since I purchased it directly from the store. Just wondering if/when this changed.


Mine isn't hallmarked and I bought it earlier this year. I think it changed a while ago? Not sure.


----------



## goldengirl123

Thank you! I was curious if anyone else had noticed that!


AlyceG said:


> Mine isn't hallmarked and I bought it earlier this year. I think it changed a while ago? Not sure.


----------



## LizFromMaine

Layered together looks fabulous. I'm not even a big Tiffany fan, but this looks great [emoji1360]


----------



## pinky7129




----------



## DesigningStyle

I thought I would add these photos I took modeling my 12mm Bean Earrings for reference here since I had a very hard time finding any modeling photos.  
The classic bean earrings are mirror images of each other so each one gives a bit of a different look when worn in either your right or left ear. Also, you can rotate them to complement your ear shape best or for different looks.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

DesigningStyle said:


> I thought I would add these photos I took modeling my 12mm Bean Earrings for reference here since I had a very hard time finding any modeling photos.
> The classic bean earrings are mirror images of each other so each one gives a bit of a different look when worn in either your right or left ear. Also, you can rotate them to complement your ear shape best or for different looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561788



Thanks for posting all these very helpful photos. They look lovely on you. Happy New Year and enjoy your beautiful earrings!


----------



## ezramay

Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase the bean for the first time, since I've noticed Kate McKinnon (from Saturday Night Live) wearing it a lot, and it's so cute. I really want her exact one, could anyone help me determine which one it is? In some pictures it looks like the 9mm, in others 12mm. Also I think her chain is lengthened to 18" but could also be 20"!

Here are some pictures and videos where she's wearing it. You can see how different angles make it look smaller or bigger, but there's also the possibility that she has _two,_ though I doubt it...also I think the videos might be more helpful because you see it in 'action' so to speak.
https://s27.postimg.org/y2du81ucz/11755670_1609245302674844_933677212116489572_n.jpg
https://s27.postimg.org/u7ag5hb77/kate4.jpg
https://s27.postimg.org/52jfs2bqr/Screen_Shot_2017_01_03_at_2_46_58_AM.png



My nearest Tiffany & Co. store is a while away, so ordering from the website is my preferred option at the moment. Any input would be appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------



## AlyceG

ezramay said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase the bean for the first time, since I've noticed Kate McKinnon (from Saturday Night Live) wearing it a lot, and it's so cute. I really want her exact one, could anyone help me determine which one it is? In some pictures it looks like the 9mm, in others 12mm. Also I think her chain is lengthened to 18" but could also be 20"!
> 
> Here are some pictures and videos where she's wearing it. You can see how different angles make it look smaller or bigger, but there's also the possibility that she has _two,_ though I doubt it...also I think the videos might be more helpful because you see it in 'action' so to speak.
> https://s27.postimg.org/y2du81ucz/11755670_1609245302674844_933677212116489572_n.jpg
> https://s27.postimg.org/u7ag5hb77/kate4.jpg
> https://s27.postimg.org/52jfs2bqr/Screen_Shot_2017_01_03_at_2_46_58_AM.png
> 
> 
> 
> My nearest Tiffany & Co. store is a while away, so ordering from the website is my preferred option at the moment. Any input would be appreciated!
> Thanks in advance



Hard to tell! To me it looks bigger than the 9mm but not as big as mine which is a 16mm so yeah I'd say 12. I don't think she has had the chain extended at all. I've had mine extended to 20inch and I have a verrrryyy chubby neck and mine sits much lower than hers.


----------



## ezramay

*I meant to quote the post above! Forum newbie here xD*

Thanks for replying! I've looked at some more photos and she sometimes wears them facing different sides which makes it look smaller/bigger. Also some photos date back a while so I'm thinking it's the 12mm, but the older one before it was redesigned?

I definitely think it's extended because I have a lot of 16" necklaces and none of the charms on them drag it down as much as hers seems to (unless the bean is heavier than I think!). I'm leaning towards least 18". Regardless, thanks for your input! 

Seems ridiculous that I'm trying to get a celebrity's exact one but truthfully I just really like how it sits! Does anyone have a second opinion? I'm still indecisive, haha.


----------



## AlyceG

ezramay said:


> *I meant to quote the post above! Forum newbie here xD*
> 
> Thanks for replying! I've looked at some more photos and she sometimes wears them facing different sides which makes it look smaller/bigger. Also some photos date back a while so I'm thinking it's the 12mm, but the older one before it was redesigned?
> 
> I definitely think it's extended because I have a lot of 16" necklaces and none of the charms on them drag it down as much as hers seems to (unless the bean is heavier than I think!). I'm leaning towards least 18". Regardless, thanks for your input!
> 
> Seems ridiculous that I'm trying to get a celebrity's exact one but truthfully I just really like how it sits! Does anyone have a second opinion? I'm still indecisive, haha.


Does she have a twitter account or something? I wonder if you could just ask her?!?!


----------



## ezramay

ezramay said:


> Thanks for replying! I've looked at some more photos and she sometimes wears them facing different sides which makes it look smaller/bigger. Also some photos date back a while so I'm thinking it's the 12mm, but the older one before it was redesigned?
> 
> I definitely think it's extended because I have a lot of 16" necklaces and none of the charms on them drag it down as much as hers seems to (unless the bean is heavier than I think!). I'm leaning towards least 18". Regardless, thanks for your input!
> 
> Seems ridiculous that I'm trying to get a celebrity's exact one but truthfully I just really like how it sits! Does anyone have a second opinion? I'm still indecisive, haha.





AlyceG said:


> Does she have a twitter account or something? I wonder if you could just ask her?!?!



Sadly, she's not on any social media! Ah it's okay, I guess I'll have to plan a trip to the store one time. I tried, haha.


----------



## ezramay

Hey guys! Does anyone have a photo of the 12mm and 14mm together on one neck (or two different photos, but same neck model)?  I know it's random for someone to buy both but I just got back from the store and they didn't have the 14mm and even though I did like the 12mm after trying it, I'm not sure it looked noticeable enough. I'm so indecisive ahh...


----------



## clh5030

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3529801


OMG this is the combo that I have been looking for!  What are the sizes of the bean and diamond? And the sizes of the chains?


----------



## pinky7129

clh5030 said:


> OMG this is the combo that I have been looking for!  What are the sizes of the bean and diamond? And the sizes of the chains?



The bean is the mini bean and the .07 diamond. The diamond was 16 in and the bean was 17 I believe


----------



## clh5030

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3529801


THIS is the look that I have been trying to replicate!  Is that the 18mm bean?  How many cts is the diamond>


----------



## pinky7129

clh5030 said:


> THIS is the look that I have been trying to replicate!  Is that the 18mm bean?  How many cts is the diamond>



Please look up the above post


----------



## clh5030

merekat703 said:


> Sure!


 LOVE IT!!! What are the sizes of the bean (mm) and the DBTY (ct)?


----------



## merekat703

clh5030 said:


> LOVE IT!!! What are the sizes of the bean (mm) and the DBTY (ct)?


I think my bean is 16mm and dbty is .05 I think. Thank you!


----------



## brae

I purchased a pre-loved bean and it's an older yellow gold bean with the stamp on the back. The problem is that it measures 11mm! The ones on the site now say they are 12mm. Can anyone chime in?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

brae said:


> I purchased a pre-loved bean and it's an older yellow gold bean with the stamp on the back. The problem is that it measures 11mm! The ones on the site now say they are 12mm. Can anyone chime in?
> View attachment 3759375
> 
> View attachment 3759376
> 
> View attachment 3759377
> 
> View attachment 3759378



The Tiffany hallmarks look good. Dumb question, but did you measure it at it's widest part? I think it's hard to measure it accurately without a caliper. Also, did you try taking it in to a Tiffany store to have them clean it? They won't clean it if it isn't genuine. (Mind you they don't do authentications.)


----------



## brae

Shopgirl1996 said:


> The Tiffany hallmarks look good. Dumb question, but did you measure it at it's widest part? I think it's hard to measure it accurately without a caliper. Also, did you try taking it in to a Tiffany store to have them clean it? They won't clean it if it isn't genuine. (Mind you they don't do authentications.)


Yeah, I measured it at it's widest part (but not with a caliper, unfortunately). I know it's older because it has the hallmark on the back of the bean so maybe it was 11mm back then?


----------



## Montmartre14

Happy to have found a thread for Tiffany bean! I just love it and it's meaning. The 18k bean is simple yet so elegant!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I've just noticed that Tiffany seems to have a new bean size, even smaller than the mini. It is 7mm. (The other sizes they have are 9mm, 12mm, and 14mm.) The gold/rose gold 7mm are $400! Tiffany doesn't have many gold pieces that are under $500 so this is exciting, at least to me. 

There doesn't seem to be one of these itty bitty ones in sterling silver.

Has anyone seen and/or tried on this new tiny bean? Any impressions or opinions on it? Tiffany.com doesn't have that 'neck model' wearing one on any of the listings so it's hard to imagine what it looks like. Ty~


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Bob Loblaw said:


> Has anyone seen and/or tried on this new tiny bean? Any impressions or opinions on it? Tiffany.com doesn't have that 'neck model' wearing one on any of the listings so it's hard to imagine what it looks like. Ty~



I recently purchased a pair of of the smaller 7mm beans in rose gold - they are very dainty!  I gave one to my mother for Mother's Day and wear the matching one myself (an inside joke marking a living organ donation surgery).  I have a smaller frame and think it's the perfect size for subtly wearing it - it took a week for a colleague to notice it.

There was 7mm one in sterling when I went to look at them, strangely enough.  I tried all three, to see what worked with best with my skin tone.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

mercylurkergirl said:


> I recently purchased a pair of of the smaller 7mm beans in rose gold - they are very dainty!



Thank you so much for your reply! I figured they probably made a sterling silver 7mm but sometimes certain pieces aren't on their website for whatever reason. So nice to hear you like the size - it sounds very delicate and feminine! Is the bean so small that the bean moves off center really easily? I am so intrigued.


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Bob Loblaw said:


> So nice to hear you like the size - it sounds very delicate and feminine! Is the bean so small that the bean moves off center really easily? I am so intrigued.



It stays pretty centered.  I'm debating having it shortened - I initially had it shortened to 15.5 inches because I wear it layered with a platinum DBTY necklace (with 5 diamonds) and didn't want them to tangle.  It still does tangle at this length, but not too badly.  For the most part, the bean stays generally centered.


----------



## Julezah

Would love to see a picture of it! I’ve also been curious about this size.



mercylurkergirl said:


> I recently purchased a pair of of the smaller 7mm beans in rose gold - they are very dainty!  I gave one to my mother for Mother's Day and wear the matching one myself (an inside joke marking a living organ donation surgery).  I have a smaller frame and think it's the perfect size for subtly wearing it - it took a week for a colleague to notice it.
> 
> There was 7mm one in sterling when I went to look at them, strangely enough.  I tried all three, to see what worked with best with my skin tone.


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Not the best photo, but this gives you an idea against the DBTY.


----------



## iluminadablue

Does anyone have a RG bean pic they could share? Even better if its in the 7mm size!


----------



## Pink_ice_cream

iluminadablue said:


> Does anyone have a RG bean pic they could share? Even better if its in the 7mm size!


Here are some pics of the RG bean in the 7mm size. I am fairly petite and find it perfect for every day wear.


----------



## iluminadablue

Pink_ice_cream said:


> View attachment 4141934
> View attachment 4141918
> View attachment 4141931
> 
> Here are some pics of the RG bean in the 7mm size. I am fairly petite and find it perfect for every day wear.


Thank you! It looks like the perfect size for you! I’m definitely not petite but I’m hoping its small enough to wear everyday and layered with other  necklaces.


----------



## efleon

I’m looking through all these terrific beans and love them layered (especially with diamonds!) but have just one question....how do you ladies keep them from becoming hopelessly tangled? I tried it once and it terrified me and took ages to unknot!


----------



## GoStanford

efleon said:


> I’m looking through all these terrific beans and love them layered (especially with diamonds!) but have just one question....how do you ladies keep them from becoming hopelessly tangled? I tried it once and it terrified me and took ages to unknot!


Even my single bean necklace has gotten badly tangled if I am not careful when storing it - it's a bigger problem for me with small pendants, but it does happen.  I've tried jewelry hanging displays or hanging the necklace on a doorknob.  Mostly I just store it in a blue pouch and hope for the best.  I did once have to take a (different) necklace to a coworker's wife for help.  She's a jeweler and was able to patiently unknot it for me.


----------



## berbils

Does anyone have a comparison picture wearing the small (12mm) bean and the medium (14mm) bean?  Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

There’s just “something” about that bean!  I love mine.
It’s the largest (20 mm) and I find it to be sensual, I find myself touching it often like it a worry stone.


----------



## berbils

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4214672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s just “something” about that bean!  I love mine.
> It’s the largest (20 mm) and I find it to be sensual, I find myself touching it often like it a worry stone.



Can I see a picture of this being worn?  So pretty!


----------



## Molly0

berbils said:


> Can I see a picture of this being worn?  So pretty!


Sure. Here it is. The chain is 18”.


----------



## berbils

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4214741
> 
> Sure. Here it is. The chain is 18”.



That is beautiful!  I was thinking about getting the 14mm.  Seeing your bean in the 20mm size is now making me rethink which size is best!


----------



## Molly0

berbils said:


> That is beautiful!  I was thinking about getting the 14mm.  Seeing your bean in the 20mm size is now making me rethink which size is best!


Good luck with your choice.  They are ALL beautiful.  I’m “older” so I feel that I need something a little more “substantial” and less “delicate”.   Have fun deciding!
(Not sure the 20mm is still available, at least in Canada where I am.)


----------



## berbils

Molly0 said:


> Good luck with your choice.  They are ALL beautiful.  I’m “older” so I feel that I need something a little more “substantial” and less “delicate”.   Have fun deciding!
> (Not sure the 20mm is still available, at least in Canada where I am.)



I am 47 and feel that I need a little more substantial as well!  Thank you so much for posting the picture!  I need to get to a store and try them on!  I think 18mm may be the largest size sold now.


----------



## berbils

Molly0 said:


> Good luck with your choice.  They are ALL beautiful.  I’m “older” so I feel that I need something a little more “substantial” and less “delicate”.   Have fun deciding!
> (Not sure the 20mm is still available, at least in Canada where I am.)



How long have you had yours?  It looks so shiny!  Does it have the Tiffany stamp on the back?  I thought I read that they don’t anymore?


----------



## Molly0

berbils said:


> I am 47 and feel that I need a little more substantial as well!  Thank you so much for posting the picture!  I need to get to a store and try them on!  I think 18mm may be the largest size sold now.


Hope we get to see pics of your choice!


----------



## berbils

Molly0 said:


> Hope we get to see pics of your choice!



Yes!  I will def post pics!  How long have you had yours and is it stamped on the back?  I thought I read they no longer stamp the back?


----------



## Molly0

berbils said:


> How long have you had yours?  It looks so shiny!  Does it have the Tiffany stamp on the back?  I thought I read that they don’t anymore?


Yes this one doesn’t have the Elsa Peretti stamp on the back. Just the clasp “thingy’s” are marked with the usual T&Co and Peretti Spain markings


----------



## berbils

Molly0 said:


> Yes this one doesn’t have the Elsa Peretti stamp on the back. Just the clasp “thingy’s” are marked with the usual T&Co and Peretti Spain markings



Thank you!  Is the T & co on the back?


----------



## Molly0

berbils said:


> Thank you!  Is the T & co on the back?


Nope.


----------



## berbils

Hoping someone can tell me if this bean necklace is authentic.  Also does anyone know if these scratches can be polished completely out by Tiffany? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dora Baby

Hi, anyone have or tried the diamond peretti bean earrings?


----------



## berbils

Does anyone know when Tiffany stopped placing the stamp on the back of the bean and placing it just on the clasp?


----------



## CozyCorner

berbils said:


> Hoping someone can tell me if this bean necklace is authentic.  Also does anyone know if these scratches can be polished completely out by Tiffany? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247700
> View attachment 4247702
> View attachment 4247703
> View attachment 4247707



Mine has all the same stamps as yours and is somewhere between 25-30 years old.  Looks authentic to me. I would take it to Tiffany to see if they can buff out the scratches. When my chain broke a few years ago they repaired it for me and returned the bean looking brand new!


----------



## SilverBug

Bean Fans... I'm looking at the 9mm earrings in silver and also gold. I have small ears, and the 9mm looked really good when I tried them on in the store. What do you pair your earrings with _*other *_than the bean pendant? I'm thinking of pairing with my new Schlumberger Egg Charm (in turquoise)... And perhaps a fancy pearl pendant. Thoughts? Pairing pics?


----------



## BlipBloop

SilverBug said:


> Bean Fans... I'm looking at the 9mm earrings in silver and also gold. I have small ears, and the 9mm looked really good when I tried them on in the store. What do you pair your earrings with _*other *_than the bean pendant? I'm thinking of pairing with my new Schlumberger Egg Charm (in turquoise)... And perhaps a fancy pearl pendant. Thoughts? Pairing pics?


Can you post modeling pics when you get them? I'm trying to decide between the silver and gold ones too! I tried the smaller ones but they were hardly noticeable.
For pairing, my SA said they're versatile enough to wear with almost everything.


----------



## kab77

To all the bean fans here - I'm looking to get the necklace for Christmas, and the size that she's wearing looks good! I'm guessing that it's a 18mm on a 18 inch chain? or do you all think that it's a 14mm?


----------



## GoStanford

kab77 said:


> View attachment 4266093
> 
> To all the bean fans here - I'm looking to get the necklace for Christmas, and the size that she's wearing looks good! I'm guessing that it's a 18mm on a 18 inch chain? or do you all think that it's a 14mm?


I'm not sure of the size in this photo, but as far as the bean pendant, I think a big bean looks really nice.  It's a nice statement piece and not super-big even at its biggest size.  Let us know what you decide to get!


----------



## SilverBug

BlipBloop said:


> Can you post modeling pics when you get them? I'm trying to decide between the silver and gold ones too! I tried the smaller ones but they were hardly noticeable.
> For pairing, my SA said they're versatile enough to wear with almost everything.



After trying on the 9mm beans, I discovered they were too big for my little ears. I went for the 18K 6mm balls instead, and I really love them!


----------



## BlipBloop

SilverBug said:


> After trying on the 9mm beans, I discovered they were too big for my little ears. I went for the 18K 6mm balls instead, and I really love them!


Cute! I didn't know they made 6 mm ones.


----------



## nauornever

Does anyone have the tiny YG/PG bean earrings? I think they are 5mm. Thought about getting them for myself for christmas. They might the versatile enough to be worn a lot?!


----------



## Julezah

I have them and love them. They’re small and very subtle. 



nauornever said:


> Does anyone have the tiny YG/PG bean earrings? I think they are 5mm. Thought about getting them for myself for christmas. They might the versatile enough to be worn a lot?!


----------



## nauornever

Julezah said:


> I have them and love them. They’re small and very subtle.


Would you mind posting a picture?

I just ordered them and can't wait!


----------



## Julezah

Sure! Outside doing end of season yard work but here’s a quick snap. 





nauornever said:


> Would you mind posting a picture?
> 
> I just ordered them and can't wait!


----------



## nauornever

Julezah said:


> Sure! Outside doing end of season yard work but here’s a quick snap.


Thank you so much, it's really cute!


----------



## charleston-mom

kab77 said:


> View attachment 4266093
> 
> To all the bean fans here - I'm looking to get the necklace for Christmas, and the size that she's wearing looks good! I'm guessing that it's a 18mm on a 18 inch chain? or do you all think that it's a 14mm?


That looks like the 18 mm.


----------



## emchhardy

SilverBug said:


> Bean Fans... I'm looking at the 9mm earrings in silver and also gold. I have small ears, and the 9mm looked really good when I tried them on in the store. What do you pair your earrings with _*other *_than the bean pendant? I'm thinking of pairing with my new Schlumberger Egg Charm (in turquoise)... And perhaps a fancy pearl pendant. Thoughts? Pairing pics?


My ears are ripped terribly so I don't wear my bean earrings as much as I would like.  I usually wear them by themselves and if I do pair them with a necklace, typically my Brian Gavin DBTY type necklace.  I have also worn them with my Peretti bottle necklace.


----------



## kirb13

does anyone have reference pics for the 9mm vs. 12mm when modeled? i'm looking into buying one in the YG and the 9mm bean in some photos kind of looks indistinguishable in shape, but paying $500 for a 3mm difference isn't exactly ideal.


----------



## LizO...

Good morning.
Hope this will help you a bit.

9mm goldbean  and 12mm silverbean (17IN)


----------



## kirb13

LizO... said:


> Good morning.
> Hope this will help you a bit.
> 
> 9mm goldbean  and 12mm silverbean (17IN)


 perfect!! thank you so much


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Yay can’t wait to join this thread!  I’m either getting the 12mm silver bean necklace or this bracelet in the pic below.  Does anyone have any model shots of the bracelet?


----------



## haruki2008

Bean earrings lovers, please help me determine the size.
I was gifted a pair of bean earrings but I do not know if they are 9mm or 12mm.
How to measure? Do I measure the longest part, or do I measure the mid-width with the bean placed in a vertical (kidney) position?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

haruki2008 said:


> Bean earrings lovers, please help me determine the size.
> I was gifted a pair of bean earrings but I do not know if they are 9mm or 12mm.
> How to measure? Do I measure the longest part, or do I measure the mid-width with the bean placed in a vertical (kidney) position?



Measure the longest part.


----------



## haruki2008

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Measure the longest part.


Thanks [emoji173]️


----------



## kab77

Thanks for all your help! I got the 18mm silver bean in the end. Have been wearing it every day since I got it.


----------



## ezramay

Believe it or not, I _still _ haven't ordered this!

She posted a new picture today and the clasp is visible right near the bean. Would anyone be able to determine if it's the 12mm or 14mm from this?

And it's the original length, right?









ezramay said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase the bean for the first time, since I've noticed Kate McKinnon (from Saturday Night Live) wearing it a lot, and it's so cute. I really want her exact one, could anyone help me determine which one it is? In some pictures it looks like the 9mm, in others 12mm. Also I think her chain is lengthened to 18" but could also be 20"!
> 
> Here are some videos where she's wearing it. You can see how different angles make it look smaller or bigger, but there's also the possibility that she has _two,_ though I doubt it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nearest Tiffany & Co. store is a while away, so ordering from the website is my preferred option at the moment. Any input would be appreciated!
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Lux.

Love my bean! Been wanting one for a long time, was just waiting for the right occasion. Finally got it


----------



## Lux.

When I turn my bean around so that the dimpled side faces outward, it ends up facing downward (not flat against my skin) most of the time. Is that normal or is there a way to fix it?


----------



## MsKaren

Can anyone tell me is the 9mm bean the smallest? Did Tiffanys ever do a 6mm bean. Planning to buy one but I like my jewellery very dainty. Thank you


----------



## staceyjan

I have the wire bean in silver and this thread has inspired me to wear it tomorrow.  I also have the earrings that I think I made into clips.  Have to polish them up, too.


----------



## TiffGurl20

Lux. said:


> Love my bean! Been wanting one for a long time, was just waiting for the right occasion. Finally got it


Beautiful! Is this the 7mm or 9mm? I just got the 7 and love it


----------



## TiffGurl20

MsKaren said:


> Can anyone tell me is the 9mm bean the smallest? Did Tiffanys ever do a 6mm bean. Planning to buy one but I like my jewellery very dainty. Thank you


They have 7mm in gold/rose gold. Not sure about silver. Here is a pic


----------



## MsKaren

TiffGurl20 said:


> They have 7mm in gold/rose gold. Not sure about silver. Here is a pic


Thank you for replying. I think I will need to go and look in person next time I’m by Tiffany. Yours looks beautiful on you


----------



## Lux.

TiffGurl20 said:


> Beautiful! Is this the 7mm or 9mm? I just got the 7 and love it


I got the 7mm in yellow gold.


----------



## Raindrops1789

I just got my bean today! It's 18k YG in the 7mm size. it's so tiny, I love it! I have paired it with my "J" alphabet charm, also from Tiffany's. The bean is on a 16 inch chain, the "J" is on a 20 inch chain. Do they look okay paired together?


----------



## MatAllston

Raindrops1789 said:


> I just got my bean today! It's 18k YG in the 7mm size. it's so tiny, I love it! I have paired it with my "J" alphabet charm, also from Tiffany's. The bean is on a 16 inch chain, the "J" is on a 20 inch chain. Do they look okay paired together?


They are beautiful together.


----------



## staceyjan

My SS bean on a wire pic. I also have the smallest gold one but need to spend time to untangle the necklace.  It may be awhile before posting a pic of that one.


----------



## Raindrops1789

Does anyone have the gold bean earrings in the smallest size? On Tiffany's website they list the size as 5mm, but I'm wondering if that's the length or the width of the bean.


----------



## Raindrops1789

Raindrops1789 said:


> Does anyone have the gold bean earrings in the smallest size? On Tiffany's website they list the size as 5mm, but I'm wondering if that's the length or the width of the bean.


Apologies, I just re-read the listing on the site and it lists 5mm as the width. I am still wondering if anyone has these?


----------



## Lux.

Lux. said:


> When I turn my bean around so that the dimpled side faces outward, it ends up facing downward (not flat against my skin) most of the time. Is that normal or is there a way to fix it?


Disregard this! It wears normally, I just needed to stop staring at it right after I flipped it over haha.


----------



## Lux.

Toby got a bath today. Loved how the bean looks in this pic I snapped of him after.


----------



## Orange_ca

Just curious, is the 18mm bean heavy? It looks really big


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, I finally got the 9mm rose yesterday


----------



## Silkyalmond6

I stalked this thread for almost 3 years before I finally got myself a bean for my 21st birthday last December. I had originally planned on getting the 7mm rg bean because of the price but ended up getting the 9mm rg bean. Sadly, I broke the chain while I was changing outfits right before the COVID shutdown but hopefully I can have it repaired soon


----------



## znaifeh

Silkyalmond6 said:


> I stalked this thread for almost 3 years before I finally got myself a bean for my 21st birthday last December. I had originally planned on getting the 7mm rg bean because of the price but ended up getting the 9mm rg bean. Sadly, I broke the chain while I was changing outfits right before the COVID shutdown but hopefully I can have it repaired soon
> 
> View attachment 4778863
> View attachment 4778864



My local store has started accepting repairs, fingers-crossed for you!


----------



## Bunny-luv

Silkyalmond6 said:


> I stalked this thread for almost 3 years before I finally got myself a bean for my 21st birthday last December. I had originally planned on getting the 7mm rg bean because of the price but ended up getting the 9mm rg bean. Sadly, I broke the chain while I was changing outfits right before the COVID shutdown but hopefully I can have it repaired soon
> 
> View attachment 4778863
> View attachment 4778864


I hope you get it fixed soon. Your post was touching, you’ll love your bean for years to come, knowing you wanted it for so long and got it for yourself for your birthday ❤️


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, anybody have the bean bracelet? Pictures would be great. Thanks


----------



## junglebb

mercylurkergirl said:


> View attachment 4072853
> 
> Not the best photo, but this gives you an idea against the DBTY.


what size is this bean?


----------



## junglebb

Lux. said:


> Love my bean! Been wanting one for a long time, was just waiting for the right occasion. Finally got it


can you remove the bean from the chain? or does it not slide off? Thanks!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

junglebb said:


> can you remove the bean from the chain? or does it not slide off? Thanks!


The bean is not removable.


----------



## Anya M.L

I'm thinking of getting the 9mm bean this weekend as I want something super dainty and I love the meaning behind it. How easy is it to stack and what would you stack it with? I'm looking at getting a DBTY necklace in a little while and in my head I think they'd work nicely paired together but my main concern would be the chains getting caught.


----------



## Gigi_90

I finally got a mini rose gold necklace  ( I got a key necklace so I exchanged ) very happy with it been wearing it all the time for over a month! Those who own it do you stack it other Tiffany pieces or VCA? If you do can you share pics x


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Anya M.L said:


> I'm thinking of getting the 9mm bean this weekend as I want something super dainty and I love the meaning behind it. How easy is it to stack and what would you stack it with? I'm looking at getting a DBTY necklace in a little while and in my head I think they'd work nicely paired together but my main concern would be the chains getting caught.



I guess I have the 6mm size, so I stack it with larger pieces like my baby lock, but for the larger size, maybe you can stack it with a smaller diamond pendant?


----------



## NotAverageChloe

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I guess I have the 6mm size, so I stack it with larger pieces like my baby lock, but for the larger size, maybe you can stack it with a smaller diamond pendant?
> 
> View attachment 4949209


I LOVE how these two look stacked together!!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

NotAverageChloe said:


> I LOVE how these two look stacked together!!!


Thank you!


----------



## designerfinds101

Hello guys,

just wondering what sort of hallmarks do bean design have? Many have said it’s not authentic because it’s not “Elsa Peretti” signature. 

I have this bean necklace and wondering if it’s authentic at all? Purchased from japan pawnshop.


----------



## Brennamom

Hi All! Desperately hoping Tiffany re-issues retired pieces in Elsa’s honor. Looking for the lapis yg bean if anyone hears anything. TIA!


----------



## cvalier26

Hi 
Does anyone have the 7mm bean ? I would love to see close-ups and mod shots if you don't mind . Does it still "look like a bean", meaning with the curve, as it is so small ?
I am thinking about getting it in rose gold


----------



## Lux.

cvalier26 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone have the 7mm bean ? I would love to see close-ups and mod shots if you don't mind . Does it still "look like a bean", meaning with the curve, as it is so small ?
> I am thinking about getting it in rose gold



I have the 7mm in yg


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you  , beautiful !


----------



## Brennamom

cvalier26 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone have the 7mm bean ? I would love to see close-ups and mod shots if you don't mind . Does it still "look like a bean", meaning with the curve, as it is so small ?
> I am thinking about getting it in rose gold


I tried it on right after hearing the news and it was SO small (I have the 9mm in sliver) and the RG was too close to my skin tone and just disappeared, so try it on if you can. Glad I did instead of buying online...


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you for your advice  I love rose gold and I like small and dainty (I have a .07 dbty in rg)  so I really hope I will like it


----------



## cvalier26

Here is a pic of my skin tone wearing my .07 dbty in rose gold , I hope to layer them, opinions welcome


----------



## Brennamom

cvalier26 said:


> Here is a pic of my skin tone wearing my .07 dbty in rose gold , I hope to layer them, opinions welcome
> 
> View attachment 5098526


Beautiful! About the layering, if they are both 16" chains, you may have to get an 18" on the bean, no?


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you . Yes I am thinking about the 18" for the bean, I just wonder what it would look like on its own at that length, what do you think?


----------



## Brennamom

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you . Yes I am thinking about the 18" for the bean, I just wonder what it would look like on its own at that length, what do you think?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I think it would be less of a stack and more of a side-by-side but you'd really have to try them on together. The variations present in all chains may be enough for them to stack well....


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you for your reply . sini1978's post on page 13 with dbty and bean is exactly what I want it to look like (maybe with a bit more of a gap), I just need to figure ou the length .


----------



## cvalier26

So after reading and seeing all the beautiful pictures on this thread (thank you for posting!), I am absolutely set on the rose gold 7mm bean pendant . I am so excited !


----------



## cvalier26

For reference : 7mm vs 9mm bean  (sent by a SA) :


----------



## cvalier26

It's got me hesitating again  ! I like really dainty but worried the 7mm won't "hold it's own" when worn alone, although it does look beautiful on the photos you have sent me


----------



## cvalier26

Here is another for reference pic sent by the SA, hope it will help someone  : dbty .07 (which I have) with 7mm and 9mm bean


----------



## cvalier26

I actually think I'm going to go with the smaller one  ! There's just something about it in my eyes...


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

cvalier26 said:


> I actually think I'm going to go with the smaller one  ! There's just something about it in my eyes...



The smaller one is adorable and will be easy to stack with your DBTY and other dainty necklaces!


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you for your replies


----------



## cvalier26

Here it is, for reference, hoping it will help someone  : 7mm bean rg


----------



## Lux.

I love the 7mm bean in that combination !


----------



## looksjustright

I haven’t gone through the whole thread, but does anyone have the jade bean?


----------



## azleri

My silver bracelet and black jade necklace  Both 24/7 everyday pieces. The bean is my fave Tiffany collection!


----------



## jill39

Had trouble finding the 9 mm bean in gold on the website—but found it!  Now to decide between 7 mm and 9 mm!  This thread is great—thank you to everyone who posted super pics!


----------



## jill39

I ended up going with the 9 mm bean--felt like it looked better on me!  I'm adding two inches to the chain so I will be able to wear it at 18 inch or 16 inch.  I think both the 7 mm and 9 mm are great--I would have been happy with either one.


----------



## Elenaperod

Hi! Does anyone has the gold beans earrings? Could I see a picture please? Thank you


----------



## Elenaperod

kab77 said:


> View attachment 4266093
> 
> To all the bean fans here - I'm looking to get the necklace for Christmas, and the size that she's wearing looks good! I'm guessing that it's a 18mm on a 18 inch chain? or do you all think that it's a 14mm?


Who is she?


----------



## t1221

Elenaperod said:


> Who is she?



elizabeth roberts, an architect


----------



## mave33

I’m so happy I found this thread! I couldn’t decide between the rg 9mm and the 12mm. Here’s a pic of both in the store. I decided on the 12mm but I do love the 9mm too (it has the best little bean shape). Love the bean!


----------



## LizO...

I would stay with the 12 mm version, it has more presence.
I have both versions.The 9mm is perfect for layering but the 12 mm bean can be worn alone.Enjoy your new necklace.
Both versions suits you


----------



## LizO...

And I had the same problem, I love both sizes and finally  bought one in silver and the other size in gold.


----------



## mave33

LizO... said:


> And I had the same problem, I love both sizes and finally  bought one in silver and the other size in gold.


I like this solution!


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> And I had the same problem, I love both sizes and finally  bought one in silver and the other size in gold.


I feel like this is the best solution. I hate having to decide on only one!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I have a bean (not sure what size, but 3rd from the smallest) and I love it. I bought a preloved bean for my graduating daughter.  I went for preloved because I wanted to Elsa Peretti signature on it.

It just arrived from Poshmark. I think it is a fake. Instead of a Tiff blue pouch, it is an off-blue/green envelop. Did Tiffany ever use these?

Also, there is no Elsa Peretti signature. It only says Peretti and it is in print, not signature.

The photo of the bean is hard to see, but I'm loading it anyway.

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## QueenLa

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I have a bean (not sure what size, but 3rd from the smallest) and I love it. I bought a preloved bean for my graduating daughter.  I went for preloved because I wanted to Elsa Peretti signature on it.
> 
> It just arrived from Poshmark. I think it is a fake. Instead of a Tiff blue pouch, it is an off-blue/green envelop. Did Tiffany ever use these?
> 
> Also, there is no Elsa Peretti signature. It only says Peretti and it is in print, not signature.
> 
> The photo of the bean is hard to see, but I'm loading it anyway.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399775
> View attachment 5399776
> View attachment 5399777


I remember purchasing items from Tiffany years ago and they came in this envelope style pouch. I don’t have a bean necklace so I can’t comment on that.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Okay, I take back what I said about the pouch. It does see to be authentic. But what about the Peretti stamp?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I have a bean (not sure what size, but 3rd from the smallest) and I love it. I bought a preloved bean for my graduating daughter.  I went for preloved because I wanted to Elsa Peretti signature on it.
> 
> It just arrived from Poshmark. I think it is a fake. Instead of a Tiff blue pouch, it is an off-blue/green envelop. Did Tiffany ever use these?
> 
> Also, there is no Elsa Peretti signature. It only says Peretti and it is in print, not signature.
> 
> The photo of the bean is hard to see, but I'm loading it anyway.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399775
> View attachment 5399776
> View attachment 5399777



I have those pouches. I like them better than the current ones. Not all beans have Peretti's signature on the bean. The bean has changed over the years. I think mine has no stamps on my bean. Does the necklace have a good weight to it?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Yes, the bean has a nice weighty feel.


----------



## mave33

I can’t speak to the bean (I’m new to it) but I know that Tiffany DID use the envelope style pouch as I have one from a Peretti alphabet necklace from the early 2000s.


----------



## mave33

ezramay said:


> Believe it or not, I _still _ haven't ordered this!
> 
> She posted a new picture today and the clasp is visible right near the bean. Would anyone be able to determine if it's the 12mm or 14mm from this?
> 
> And it's the original length, right?


Did you ever get this? It looks like a 12mm on the original 16” chain to me!


----------



## mave33

Does anyone know if Tiffany made the bean in platinum (with out diamonds) at some point?


----------



## escamillo

Hi Bean fans! Dropping by to say that I saw the new pave mini bean in store yesterday. It’s so so tiny, but the sparkle blew me away. Really impressive and lovely.


----------



## missfaraday

First time posting on this thread , wanted to share my first Bean necklace. Very meaningful present for myself, I hesitated between the 9 mm YG, the 9mm with jade and the YG paved one. I ended up picking this one, because the moment I’m living needs strength, and diamonds mean exactly that.

Bought it yesterday and I’m posting a picture of me wearing it today. Wishing you a merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

missfaraday said:


> First time posting on this thread , wanted to share my first Bean necklace. Very meaningful present for myself, I hesitated between the 9 mm YG, the 9mm with jade and the YG paved one. I ended up picking this one, because the moment I’m living needs strength, and diamonds mean exactly that.
> 
> Bought it yesterday and I’m posting a picture of me wearing it today. Wishing you a merry Christmas and a happy new year!
> 
> View attachment 5675739


Beautiful smile; beautiful necklace. Those diamonds were under heat and pressure, and it sounds like you are too. And you both turned out beautiful.


----------



## bigheart

missfaraday said:


> First time posting on this thread , wanted to share my first Bean necklace. Very meaningful present for myself, I hesitated between the 9 mm YG, the 9mm with jade and the YG paved one. I ended up picking this one, because the moment I’m living needs strength, and diamonds mean exactly that.
> 
> Bought it yesterday and I’m posting a picture of me wearing it today. Wishing you a merry Christmas and a happy new year!
> 
> View attachment 5675739


I love this!


----------



## missfaraday

bigheart said:


> I love this!


Thank you!


----------



## missfaraday

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Beautiful smile; beautiful necklace. Those diamonds were under heat and pressure, and it sounds like you are too. And you both turned out beautiful.


Omg that’s so sweet, thank you!! ❤️
Yes it has been a tough year… and I needed to have something that symbolizes the process that me and my husband are going through at the moment - IVF, trying to have a baby… Extremely hard. So hopefully next year will bring some light. 
Thank you so much for your lovely words, I’m really touched! ❤️


----------

